# Destiny's Tears OOC Thread- Prologue: A Jewel in the Shadow



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Destiny's Tears In Character
Destiny's Tears Rogue's Gallery
NeoSpelljamming House Rules Encylopaedia

Hi everybody! Welcome to the OOC Thread for Destiny's Tears, the first PbP adventure ever in the Neo-Spelljamming setting discussed in my other thread. I say I'm only sort of recruiting because I currently have a large number of folks who signed up for this adventure in the other thread, and they get first priority, even if you post here before they do. That said, you can always post your interest here anyway, and you might make it in and/or perhaps I might start another game (but only if I have a lot of people here who have to be cut). 

Destiny's Tears is a story about a group of adventurers from across the known spheres who travel on a mission to distant lands. There will be exploration, combat, intrigue, and opportunities for stealth, so every character type will most likely get a chance to shine. That said, one of the players and both alternates are playing nature-connected characters, two of which particularly fight against those who defile nature, and another player is a fey who is formed from the forces of nature, so you won't be able to play that Kill-all-the-Plants concept you always wanted or even a Dragonlord, unless you are keen on deceiving the entire party.

So far, we have the following tentative players:

Brother Shatterstone (0th-player): Molpe, Naiad Siren [Almost Completed] 
Keia (1st-player): Zykovian T'Erilan, Altanian Arcanist or Dolathi Marksman [2nd Completed]
Eonthar (2nd-player): Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver [4th Completed]
Thanee (3rd-player): Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator [1st Completed]
Khavren: (4th-player) Fedowin, Rowaini Swashbuckler [Almost Completed]
FreeXenon (5th-player): Mhrazhar D'el,Mojiin Avenger [3rd Completed]
Unleashed (1st-alternate): Praetorian Warmage [Unbound]
Seeten (2nd-alternate): Aura or Anthousa (or I guess maybe Sidhe for the last one) Swanmay or Nymph or Enchantress [Unbound]

So come and join us in a world of exploration, adventure, magic, and mystery, especially if your name is above and even if it isn't!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Rules of the Game (As I remember them):

Characters are built by rolling 4d6 drop 7 times and picking the 6 of the 7 stats that you like best. Canny players faced with a character with stats like: 5 10 8 8 11 9 18 will drop the 18 so that they become hopeless and can roll again 

Starting level is 2 with 2,000 XP (so halfway to 3), which is actually pretty darn powerful with the races and classes I'm giving you guys. However, I tend to run experience similarly to old editions in that I level the PCs up much more quickly at low levels, so for better or worse, you may not be level 2 for long. That said, this adventure was playtested and won by a group of 1st-level characters. They had trouble with the combats, but they were able to roleplay their way out of it.

Starting gold and equipment: Contact me, please! I'm not an economist by any stretch, but my worlds do have varying economic quirks, and certain places make it easier to find certain items (and special materials!). For instance, if you are from Eldiz, you can find almost anything in the big city's markets, but the prices are super-inflated!

Hit points: Maximum at level 1, roll for level 2, but just take half (rounded down) if you roll below half.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

House Rules (changes to the core 3.5 stuff):

Power Attack gives 1.5/.5, not 2/0

Spell Focus gives +2, but Greater Spell Focus still only give another +1

Improved Critical and Keen stack

1 and 20 are not automatic failures are successes, but they probably will be. Instead, we roll again and then add either +20 or -20 to the result depending on if it was a 1 or a 20. If a 21 is high enough to hit or a 0 is low enough to miss, we won't bother though. This method helps protect the characters from absurdly easy opponents who instakill them on a bad roll.

Death and Dying rules are as-per Arcana Unearthed. So you stay conscious til negative your Con bonus, and you only die at negative your Con score.

Damage Reduction is a hybrid of 3.0 and 3.5.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 25, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

I have started working on my character, the Mojiin Preserver.

You will his stats at: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=&u=Gestalt+-+Abdiel+Lyanthra&limit=on


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> I have started working on my character, the Mojiin Preserver.
> 
> You will his stats at: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=&u=Gestalt+-+Abdiel+Lyanthra&limit=on



 OK, I'm not a meanie so I'm not going to make you reroll this, but for everyone else, link me to the page after rolling the d20 and before rolling the d6s.

Thanks for being on the ball though!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Destiny's Tears Rogue's Gallery is up!  All hail my iconic Arcanist, Alyria, from the Encyclopaedia Altanica thread!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 25, 2005)

Here are my rolls for my Mojiin Ecomancer, Raelia Volhurt.

And here is the result for the 1d20.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Here are my rolls for my Mojiin Ecomancer, Raelia Volhurt.
> 
> And here is the result for the 1d20.



 Dude, like the average number of 18s is 1.666666 now!  By the way, I'm allowing this because its my fault again, but just so maybe the third person will do it right, I want to see a post of the link to the d20.  Then, when I say OK, you roll the 7d6.  This ensures that you didn't just make up fifty characters and then post the one who had high stats.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This ensures that you didn't just make up fifty characters and then post the one who had high stats.



I swear on my grandfather's grave that I would not do such a thing. I only rolled for stats once.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I swear on my grandfather's grave that I would not do such a thing. I only rolled for stats once.



 I believe you.  That's why your character stays   I just want to have peace of mind.  And it doesn't help that both of the characters of players that misunderstood me had two 18s


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I believe you.  That's why your character stays



Okay, cool!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I swear on my grandfather's grave that I would not do such a thing. I only rolled for stats once.



 Actually I believed you before you swore on your grandfather's grave, but remembering your comments about him from before...I definitely believe you wouldn't just use that spuriously.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

BTW, you don't need that d20 rolls. Just post the name under which you make the rolls before rolling them and linking them.

And you *can* check, whether someone made a few characters before, as you can look through the roll IDs instead of the character names, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, you don't need that d20 rolls. Just post the name under which you make the rolls before rolling them and linking them.
> 
> And you *can* check, whether someone made a few characters before, as you can look through the roll IDs instead of the character names, too.
> 
> ...



 I'm a noob, so I'm not sure how though :\


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

If you check our Roll IDs 77330 - 77376 you will see what I mean.

Guess these numbers might make someone sweating here... 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py

Type in a Roll ID# and click the Look Up Rolls button.
You can go back with your Browser's back button to change the idea and look again.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> If you check our Roll IDs 77330 - 77376 you will see what I mean.
> 
> Guess these numbers might make someone sweating here...
> 
> ...



 I've been had!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

So, here's how you do it right...

1) Post a name here under which you will make the rolls: i.e. Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator
1a) Note: You can look up the rolls under that name prior to rolling, to see, whether it has been used before. Best use a name, which has no dice rolls saved under it, yet.

2) Go HERE, type in the following information:
2a) Character Name: the name you posted here (see 1)).
2b) Number of Rolls: 7
2c) Dice: 4d6.takeHighest(3)

3) Click on the Roll button

4) Post the link presented in the displayed page here, like this:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77422

Then Rystil can go HERE and type in the name you presented (see 1)), to check out the rolls.


Oh, and don't mix up steps 1) and 2). Do them in that order only, because it can be verified, whether you did or not. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So, here's how you do it right...
> 
> 1) Post a name here under which you will make the rolls: i.e. Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator
> 1a) Note: You can look up the rolls under that name prior to rolling, to see, whether it has been used before. Best use a name, which has no dice rolls saved under it, yet.
> ...



 Much better explanation, thanks!

Well I checked and Frutkathka definitely didn't roll any times in the past that I can see.  Eonthar cheated though...I don't know what I should do about that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh Thanee, Eldritch Infiltrator is up on Encyclopaedia Altanica.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Sweet, thank you!  Will take a look right away...

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Some suggestions:

1) Find the first rolls and go from there.
2) Make a new set of rolls and forget about the rest.
3) Find an alternate (kinda harsh, tho).
4) Ask him for a suggestion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sweet, thank you!  Will take a look right away...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
> ...



 I was actually thinking about all 4 of those, actually.  Can't make up my mind, so I want to hear what he has to say first...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey, could it be that you mixed up the Fort/Ref saves? 

At least I'd expect a Rogue/Sorcerer to have good Ref (esp. with the Trap Sense stuff in there) and bad Fort not the other way around. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, could it be that you mixed up the Fort/Ref saves?
> 
> At least I'd expect a Rogue/Sorcerer to have good Ref (esp. with the Trap Sense stuff in there) and bad Fort not the other way around.
> 
> ...



 Not exactly, but almost.  I was so lazy that I just copied off of another class and forgot to change it.  BAB is wrong too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

All fixed!  You can download the correct one now


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, that looks more appropriate. 

BTW, I think you forgot to list HD for everyone... it's obvious enough in most cases (i.e. d6 for the Infiltrator), just thought you might want to list the complete stats.

Toughest decision will be what feats to take... 

Eschew Materials seems quite appropriate, tho, and probably some kind of Spell Focus (enchantment or illusion, supposedly). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, that looks more appropriate.
> 
> BTW, I think you forgot to list HD for everyone... it's obvious enough in most cases (i.e. d6 for the Infiltrator), just thought you might want to list the complete stats.
> 
> ...



 I would have responded to this sooner, but I saw it before the edit, when it just had a smiley, so I didn't know there was something new.

Yup, I forgot the HD.  Grrr 

Feat choice will be a pretty tough call.

Oh, and I think I forgot to mention this important stuff about the Dolathi to help their race make sense in context: 

Dolathi can switch gender, so many of them are bisexual and switch genders quite a lot between forms, which caused one playtester's character who insisted on visiting the "Dolathi Bathhouse" to run away  

Dolathi cannot reproduce in their featureless form, instead shifting into an alternate form and reproducing with another Dolathi or a normal member of the assumed race.  Either way, the result is a Dolathi, but if the mother is not a Dolathi, she oddly does not swell up and become bloated with child, although experiencing all the other effects of pregnancy.  If the mother is a non-Dolathi, the Dolathi will briefly appear as a genetic clone of the mother, albeit an infant, before it can control its powers.  These Dolathi are more likely to develop a distinctly feminine personality and consider themselves to be women.  And then there are some Dolathi that just prefer male forms, although they are less common.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, that looks more appropriate.
> 
> BTW, I think you forgot to list HD for everyone... it's obvious enough in most cases (i.e. d6 for the Infiltrator), just thought you might want to list the complete stats.
> 
> ...



 Actually, Thanee, since you guys start with 2,000 XP, you only have one feat.  But that may be a blessing in disguise because you're quite close to level 3, so you'll get to feel your character out before committing to a feat.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

No problem (was assuming 3rd level, but that's fine). 

Will just go with Eschew Materials then, as it seems to fit so well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> No problem (was assuming 3rd level, but that's fine).
> 
> Will just go with Eschew Materials then, as it seems to fit so well.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it would make sense. And you can use the money you save on a spell component pouch to buy some props for disguises 

And I realised that it would have to start at 2nd-level because certain portions of this adventure were successfully completed by playtesters with a level 1 group, so I don't want to have to scale them up all too much.


----------



## khavren (Apr 25, 2005)

Did I miss where Swashbuckler is written up? 

Here is my name established, I rolled a 1d2 to set in the database
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77433

as you can see, the name's been used before, but not this year.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Did I miss where Swashbuckler is written up?
> 
> Here is my name established, I rolled a 1d2 to set in the database
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77433
> ...



 I see the name and have verified it.  Go ahead and roll your stats.  As for Swashbuckler, I don't have it up yet.  Expect it to be next


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

BTW, do the Dolathi have Darkvision (a racial trait of abberations, but they don't necessarily have to have it)?

Oh, and a question similar to the skill points... bonus spells from high Charisma.

Am I right to assume, that one gets bonus spells figured from the actual score (including Alternate Form changes), as long as the Cha doesn't get lowered during the day (in which case any additional bonus slots just vanish as if used for the remainder of the day, unless all slots of that particular level have been used up by then)?

I'll probably keep the mental stat at +0/+0/+2 pretty much all the time, anyways, tho. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, do the Dolathi have Darkvision (a racial trait of abberations, but they don't necessarily have to have it)?
> 
> Oh, and a question similar to the skill points... bonus spells from high Charisma.
> 
> ...



 Yes, Dolathi have Darkvision because its a racial trait of Aberrations (well except Elan I guess).  Yes, you keep bonus spells for high Charisma unless you lose the Charisma by lowering it for some reason.  Your ruling is exactly the way I do it, at least, just like the Archmage in my other campaign who Disjoined her own Circlet of Intellect and lost her spell slots in just this fashion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Did I miss where Swashbuckler is written up?
> 
> Here is my name established, I rolled a 1d2 to set in the database
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77433
> ...



 OK Khavren, Swashbuckler is up on Encyclopaedia Altanica, along with another little story tidbit about everybody's favourite iconic Swashbuckler, Araneau!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok. I've written up most of the stats by now... needs some work still, of course, especially the Background is missing, obviously. 

Will post it in a minute.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

*Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok. I've written up most of the stats by now... needs some work still, of course, especially the Background is missing, obviously.
> 
> Will post it in a minute.
> 
> ...



 Hurray!  I can work with you on the background, since I haven't had the willpower to post my fluff here.  The way I transmitted fluff to my playtesters was to Skype or call them and then just chat with them so I didn't have to type it all


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> *Melody*
> *Dolathi, 2nd-Level Eldritch Infiltrator*
> *Medium Abberation (Shapechanger)*
> 
> ...



 Cool.  Just a quibble, and its been hard for me to handle this too in my writing, but technically, these guys don't know what humans are.  Altanians are human looking, but they have different hair and eyes, so your best bet might be a Rowaini form.  They look like your description of Melody's preferred form.  Narlsemen are also human-looking, but they tend to be big, muscular, and blonde.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, and you can look on the Rogue's Gallery for an example character, although I like your format better than mine 

I just thought of something, but you're okay with the fact that there's a race called the Melodians right?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Do you know Talislanta? 

It's about the same there, I guess... no "humans", but lots of similar races. They just have different names.

Okay, will change that accordingly... it's not finished yet, anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Do you know Talislanta?
> 
> It's about the same there, I guess... no "humans", but lots of similar races. They just have different names.
> 
> ...



 What's Talislanta?  I imagine its either the name of a setting or a game system that has an attached setting though


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

An RPG with its own setting. One of the "trademarks" there is, that it has none of the traditional races. 

About languages... any ideas what would make sense? 

Is "Dolathi" the correct name for the Dolathi language (if they even have one, but I'd suppose so).

What do Rowaini speak, "Rowaini"? That would make one appropriate language then, still two to go.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, and there's humans, they just don't live in any of the civilised known spheres; they're inferior beings (no big stat boosts and they have to use the PH classes ) who are encountered sometimes in a foreign land.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> An RPG with its own setting. One of the "trademarks" there is, that it has none of the traditional races.
> 
> About languages... any ideas what would make sense?
> 
> ...



 Dolathi speak Eldish, the language of the city of Eldiz, which was founded by the Dolathi but also has lots of cultural blending from immigrants, and so the language itself has smidgeons of other languages in it now too, kinda like English.  It is becoming something of a standard language, and you get it for free, of course (but other people don't!  There's no official Common, so its quite possible that not everyone will be able to talk together, which I think is cool  ).  The Rowaini speak Rowaini.  In general, languages are named after the country/city/empire and not the race, but sometimes (like with Rowaini but not Dolathi) the race is also named for that too


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

So, any major languages, that would be good to know?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Other Languages:

Altanian, Larakese, Larakese Handspeak, Rowaini, Melodian, Harmonian, Eldish, Yharzu, Feldori, Narlse, Nibelangan, Tralg, Valsian, Mojiin, Seelie, Vaerysh, Conasan, High Praetorian, Vulgar Praetorian,  Sancyric, Putal, Vildri


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

I guess I should clarify that:

Altanian = language of Altania
Larakese = language of Lara Kai
Larakese Handspeak = secretive silent language of Ninja (only Ninja and Dolathi can learn this as a Bonus Language)
Rowaini = language of Rowain
Melodian = language spoken by the Melodians of Rhapsodia
Harmonian = language spoken by the Harmonians of Rhapsodia
Eldish = language of Eldiz, Wildspace Metropolis of the Dolathi
Yharzu = language of the Lacerta and official language of Yharaz, in Chuliit
Feldori = language of the Feldori race in Chuliit
Narlse = language of the Narslemen
Nibelangan = language of the Nibelan
Tralg = language of the Tralg
Valsian = official language of Valthas
Mojiin = cultural language of the Mojiin
Seelie = language of Titania's kingdom of Seelyne
Vaerysh = language of the Amaranthian rebels of Vaerysa
Conasan = language of the Conacian Amazons
High Praetorian = language of the nobles of Praetorianus
Vulgar Praetorian = language of the masses of Praetorianus
Sancyric = language of the sacred texts of Circe, but not spoken much except to pray
Putal = official language of Putalis
Vildri = cultural language of the Vildri


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

D'oh, forget about Byblan!  But its just the language of Byblans and I see you already made your language choices (seem like good matches based on your spell/skill selection, and knowing where you picked them each up can help in the backstory phase )


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep. 

Ok, so here are my current thoughts concerning Melody's background:

Father: Dolathi Planeswalker (Traveler, Spelljammer)
Mother: Rowaini Witch

Melody thinks of herself as being part Dolathi, part Rowaini. This is why she prefers the Rowaini form.
She has a naturally beautiful, melodic voice, which is quite suitable for the chosen languages (wild guess), which she learned mostly, because she liked their sound.
Her father showed her quite a bit of the world/universe (among others the worlds, where she picked up the languages), while she was very young still, and eventually brought her back to Eldiz, to the center of civilization.
There she chose to join the ranks of the Eldritch Infiltrators (no idea how that would happen, or how it usually happens, that someone is being trained in this profession), being quite intrigued of her shapeshifting ability and showing a knack for sorcery and dealing with other races, this seemed like a perfect choice.
...

BTW, how do you use Knowledge (local)? Should I "specialize" that (i.e. local - Eldiz)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> Ok, so here are my current thoughts concerning Melody's background:
> 
> ...



 That works well, and it fits in with the tendency for Dolathi born to non-Dolathi mothers to take female forms of their mother's race and consider themselves female (in fact, it wouldn't be unusual if Melody's favoured form were a genetic clone of her mother).  

Change Rowaini Sorceress to Witch in the mother description, I think, although you may prefer Sage (though they are usually Byblan, and female Rowaini are commonly Witches, and make the best Witches).  Planeswalker fits perfectly for her father, as that is also a common Dolathi class.

Knowledge (local) needs to be specialised to one world.  You can get all of Kanath, not just Eldiz, with one purchase of the skill, but not other worlds too.

Becoming an Eldritch Infiltrator is different for different sorts.  Some Dolathi just feel a calling and train themselves, some find a mentor who is impressed by their potential and trains them, and others join one of the four main organisations of Eldritch Infiltrators that are based in Eldiz.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Right, witch, didn't really look at the Rowaini suitable classes, so I used a "synonym". 

So she could just have the appropriate potential and train her own abilities... I think that would work rather well.

About Knowledge... what skill would represent knowledge of different humanoid species?

Usually it's local, do you use nature, or something else?
Or is it some sort of intrinsic knowledge for Dolathi?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Right, witch, didn't really look at the Rowaini suitable classes, so I used a "synonym".
> 
> So she could just have the appropriate potential and train her own abilities... I think that would work rather well.
> 
> ...



 I would say that falls under Knowledge (The Spheres), which gives you some basic info about the Geography and Culture of the Known Spheres (DC 10 to know basic relevant facts), but the DC to get anything specific is much much higher than if you had the appropriate knowledges for that culture.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Would that cover spelljamming, too? Then I just move those skills together.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

No, if you check Alyria, you'll see that she has the two separate skills, I believe. Knowledge (Spelljamming) tells you about stuff like the phlogiston and strange anomalies, whereas The Spheres covers info about the things that are in the Spheres, like people and culture and stuff


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Ah, the skill allotment you chose in the RG seems like a good fit.  Truth be told, you guys can't afford even the most minor Spelljamming helm, so there will probably be some sort of captain NPC to deal with who will have Profession (Spelljammer) and Knowledge (Spelljamming)


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, I just thought she might have picked up some knowledge from her father. 

I'd really like to raise some of the skills higher (or even learn in the first place), but rogues get way too few skill points! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry about that    - I was having a really bad night last night (I do not want to get into the details), and some of the mediocre stats that I was rolling were just really ticking me off. It is not something that I usually do. It will not happen again.

So, if you will still have me in the campaign, I have rerolled my stats:

Name: Mojiin Preserver
ID: 77479

Link: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=&u=Mojiin+Preserver&limit=on

Note: I noticed Thanee's suggestions on how to make the rolls just after I rolled these stats. If you would like me to roll them again, please let me know.

Thanks.

Eonthar


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Sorry about that    - I was having a really bad night last night (I do not want to get into the details), and some of the mediocre stats that I was rolling were just really ticking me off. It is not something that I usually do. It will not happen again.
> 
> So, if you will still have me in the campaign, I have rerolled my stats:
> 
> ...



 Hmm...I'm going to chip in with a tentative OK depending on what the players think.  So players: Please e-mail me at %RystilArden%@%hotmail.com% (without the % signs, of course) with your decision about Eonthar.  I think that's the fairest way to go.  Also, s'il vous plait, if you could first type out the name in this thread, as per Thanee's suggestion, and then submit it to me before rolling, that would be great (and hey, you might even do better than those last stats, eh?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, I just thought she might have picked up some knowledge from her father.
> 
> I'd really like to raise some of the skills higher (or even learn in the first place), but rogues get way too few skill points!
> 
> ...



 Way too few skill points?  Maybe its just because your class skill list is closer to Exemplar than Rogue   And I understand the sentiment about the father, curse those low Rogue skill-points!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Way too few skill points?




Heh. Yes, even PHB Rogues have way too few skill points. Unless you have a really huge Int, you always struggle at what skills to train... well, at least I do. 

Something else... how old do Dolathi get and when are they considered mature/adult?

Bye
Thanee

P.S. No problem from my side... and no need for an e-mail either.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Heh. Yes, even PHB Rogues have way too few skill points. Unless you have a really huge Int, you always struggle at what skills to train... well, at least I do.
> 
> Something else... how old do Dolathi get and when are they considered mature/adult?
> 
> ...



 Yeah, skill decisions can be upsetting, so many good choices :\

Dolathi become mature at varying rates, mainly based on whether or not they are treated as mature.  The only real restriction is that they can't control their powers until somewhere between the ages of 8 months and 2 years, and that they can never turn into Size Medium forms until they are around 20, although some take significantly longer, often based on their perception of maturity from the races around which they are growing up.  The reach Middle Age at 200, Old Age at 400, Venerable at 1000, and nobody remembers the last time a Dolathi died of old age.  Also notable is that their humanoid forms do not accrue physical penalties for being old, nor do they seem older unless the Dolathi chooses to do so, but mental stats still increase as usual.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

*posted*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Hmmm...Thanee, those are ranks in parens next to each skill right? I'm having to double-check to remember the synergies because at first I had thought Diplomacy was off with 0 ranks but then remembered the two synergies. I think you forgot your ginormous +10 bonus to Disguise checks for being Dolathi though, that's something that I couldn't have missed


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Right, those are the ranks. I always do this, since it's otherwise almost impossible to figure out how those numbers came to pass.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Right, those are the ranks. I always do this, since it's otherwise almost impossible to figure out how those numbers came to pass.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yeah, I agree.  Actually my example character has it spelled out even more anally, she has things like Spellcraft +28 [16 ranks, +10 Int, +2 Synergy from Knowledge (Arcana)]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, that works, too. 

I'm just used to using the monster manual type stat blocks now. And there it would take up too much room to write every little tidbit down (ranks and total modifier are really the only important numbers, the rest is easy enough to figure). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, that works, too.
> 
> I'm just used to using the monster manual type stat blocks now. And there it would take up too much room to write every little tidbit down (ranks and total modifier are really the only important numbers, the rest is easy enough to figure).
> 
> ...



 Yeah, I use MM format for monsters and NPCs, but I put in all the math for PCs to help the GM out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Now that the old thread is closed, I'm going to link to it here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128710


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd edit the link into the first post (also the RG link).

Did you mention how much gold we get, already? I could then maybe finalize my equipment list. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'd edit the link into the first post (also the RG link).
> 
> Did you mention how much gold we get, already? I could then maybe finalize my equipment list.
> 
> ...



 Well okay, so your background is Eldiz, right?  That's the simplest then.  You get 5,000 GP, and you can buy any item you want that I approve (including making up items), even things made of strange rare materials like Altanian Spellcrystal and Rowaini Quicksteel, but everything costs you double, and cultural items from other spheres normally costs triple.  However, I will let you choose *one* specific Rowaini item that you can pick up for only 1.5x the normal price as a memento from your mother.


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm here now.  Got locked out of the last one in mid post.

I'll work up my numbers then decide on which one.  I'll post here with a name before doing anything - however.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm here now. Got locked out of the last one in mid post.
> 
> I'll work up my numbers then decide on which one. I'll post here with a name before doing anything - however.
> 
> Keia



Aww--sorry about that lock thing :\


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, sorry (since I suggested to lock that thread down)! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll just go with my name here on the boards as my name (unless it doesn't work).

If that doesn't work, then I'll go with Zykovian.  I'm doubting that one has been used (awesome triple word score there!)

Keia

ps. I don't rolled anything until the name gets the okay right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'll just go with my name here on the boards as my name (unless it doesn't work).
> 
> If that doesn't work, then I'll go with Zykovian.  I'm doubting that one has been used (awesome triple word score there!)
> 
> ...



 You mean from Scrabble?  Okay, I've acknowledged Keia.  Go ahead and roll and post those up


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well okay, so your background is Eldiz, right?




I... uhm... guess so. 

Spent some time on the Rowaini world and in Eldiz, and visited a few other worlds, too.



> That's the simplest then.  You get 5,000 GP, and you can buy any item you want that I approve (including making up items), even things made of strange rare materials like Altanian Spellcrystal and Rowaini Quicksteel, but everything costs you double, and cultural items from other spheres normally costs triple.  However, I will let you choose *one* specific Rowaini item that you can pick up for only 1.5x the normal price as a memento from your mother.




Sounds good... now I _only_ need to know what all those items are. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Okay,

Stats are rolled and here's the Link 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm here now.  Got locked out of the last one in mid post.




Sorry, It was suggested and it sounded like a good idea at the time...


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

No worries.  Didn't have a lot to say that couldn't be typed again with little effort 

Keep up the good work and prompt service !!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I... uhm... guess so.
> 
> Spent some time on the Rowaini world and in Eldiz, and visited a few other worlds, too.
> 
> ...



 Blast!  Umm...Altanian Spellcrystal costs 1,000 GP for Light Armour, which is all that you can afford considering it will be tripled, and it counts as one size category lighter for purposes of Arcane Spell Failure (so any arcane caster can wear Altanian Spellcrystal light armour of any sort without any failure at all), but the armour check penalty is 1 more (which cancels out the bonus from the fact that it must be masterwork for a net of 0).

Rowaini Quicksteel costs the same amount (though cheaper from you if you get it from your mother, though I'm not sure why exactly she'd give you a suit of armour of something), and it counts as having armour check penalty of 3 less than usual, which stacks with the 1 less from masterwork for a total of 4 less, but Arcane Spell Failure is unaffected

There's more stuff too, of course :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> Stats are rolled and here's the Link
> 
> Keia



 OK Keia, you're legit!  Sorry for the suspicion and stuff; I'm usually a really trusting guy until I find out I've been hoodwinked


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No worries.  Didn't have a lot to say that couldn't be typed again with little effort
> 
> Keep up the good work and prompt service !!
> 
> Keia



 Yeah, couldn't have asked for a prompter moderator action; I mean, I posted for a moderator to move the "unbalanced powers in the XPH" thread from General to Rules like two days ago and still nothing.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, armor isn't really the most useful item type. 

Maybe just make a suggestion or two, what might be useful (from the items not found in the books), especially from the Rowaini culture.

Otherwise, I just take a look at really cheap magic items (like travel cloak or handy haversack) and normal stuff, all for double cost, yes?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, armor isn't really the most useful item type.
> 
> Maybe just make a suggestion or two, what might be useful (from the items not found in the books), especially from the Rowaini culture.
> 
> ...



Hmm...Rowaini stuff is usually high-craftmanship work using special materials, and unfortunately, in D&D those sorts of things only tend to have visible benefits in weapons and armour. The Rowaini look askance at enhancing their items with item creation feats because they believe that a lovingly crafted item wielded by a great hero will eventually gain power through the hero's adventures, and indeed, Rowaini will find just this will occur as a racial feature. So if you don't need weapons or armour, and you do want something from your mother, I suggest maybe some kind of locket or such made by your mother from Rowaini Heartstone, a material which imprints the emotions and feelings of the crafter while she is crafting it onto itself (pick a price somewhere from 150-1500 gp depending on the size and quality of the item, as you desire  )

Oh and yes, the normal stuff is at double price. The city is expensive!


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Okay, I've decided.

Dropping the 9, going with Altanian Arcanist

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, I've decided.
> 
> Dropping the 9, going with Altanian Arcanist
> 
> Keia



 Okey Dokey then!  It may be helpful to you that the sample character I put up on the Rogue's Gallery is also an Altanian Arcanist (my iconic Arcanist Alyria from the Encyclopaedia thread), so you can use her for ideas or something, I guess (for one thing, you probably wouldn't know that the Altanian Prodigy feat exists except that she took it)


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, s'il vous plait, if you could first type out the name in this thread, as per Thanee's suggestion, and then submit it to me before rolling, that would be great (and hey, you might even do better than those last stats, eh?)




Name: Abdiel Lyanthra - Mojiin Preserver

I will await a confirmation before rolling stats.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Name: Abdiel Lyanthra - Mojiin Preserver
> 
> I will await a confirmation before rolling stats.



 You're confirmed   Go ahead.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 25, 2005)

*A few questions about the Mojiin*


```
Mojiin:
+4 STR -2 CON +4 WIS
Natural Attacks, Alternate Form, Energy Resistance, Breath Weapon, +2 to Balance, Ceremony of the Boundless Winds

Type- Dragon, reproduces through tapping into the Arrian life-force
Society- Independent family groups, sometimes oppressed by a cruel Dragonlord

Appearance- Mojiin are brightly-coloured wingless dragons which have the ability to shift between a bipedal humanoid dragon form and a quadrapedal draconic form.

Natural Attacks: In their humanoid form, Mojiin can attack with their two claws (primary) and bite (secondary), dealing 1d6, 1d6, and 1d8 damage, respectively. When in quadrapedal form, they can attack with two claws (primary), bite (secondary), and tail slap (secondary), dealing 1d8, 1d8, 2d6 and 1d10, respectively.

Alternate Form (Su): The Mojiin may switch between their quadrapedal and humanoid forms as a standard action. The Mojiin's "True Form" is the quadrapedal form.

Energy Resistance: Depending on the Mojiin's colour, the Mojiin has Energy Resistance 5 to either fire, cold, lightning, acid, or sonic. This energy type is always the same as that of the breath weapon. Mojiin colour's are not limited to those of Chromatic Dragons in the Monster Manual

Breath Weapon: The Mojiin's Breath Weapon is either a line of Electricity or Acid, or a Cone of Fire, Ice, or Sonic. It deals damage equal to 1d6 per two levels, rounded down, minimum of 1d6. The Mojiin can use this ability once per day.

Ceremony of the Boundless Winds: A Mojiin of at least 5 HD can enter the Ceremony of the Boundless Winds in place of gaining a new feat. The ceremony requires entering into meditation in an unspoiled mountain grove on Arris (not so easy to find with the Dragonlords despoiling nature). When the meditation is complete, the Mojiin sprouts wings, usable in both humanoid and quadrapedal form. Fly Speed is equal to the base speed in humanoid form, with Average manoeuvrability, and twice the base speed in quadrapedal form, with Poor manoeuvrability.
```

This is the text block that you entered in the last thread about Mojiin.

I have a few questions:

First of all, since they are of type Dragon, do they get Darkvision 60' and Low-light vision like other dragons? (MM 308)

Do they get natural armour? In humanoid or dragon-oid form?

What happens to my equipment when a Mojiin change shape? Does it get absorbed into the new form, mutate to fit the new form, or simply break/fall to the ground?

Also, what are their stat modifiers when they go into their dragon form? Also what is their Size, Movement rate ...

What color are the Mojiin's scales? Do they depend upon the breath weapon? If so, can they be chromatic or metallic (ie red, brass or gold for fire)?

What is the DC for the Breath Weapon?

Can I take the Multiattack feat (MM 304)?

If I attack with a weapon as well as a claw and a bite, is the claw considered a secondary attack, or do the rules for Two-Weapon Fighting take effect?

Questions regarding the Preserver:

Do they have the same weapon and armor restrictions as Druids?
Do they get a d10 hit points per level?
Do they get the starting weapon and armor proficiencies of both Druid and Paladin?

Thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

RA, I'm massively behind on character right now, I need to finish a spell list for one, my epic PC, I need a concept to two other people… *ugh* and it looks like the month, or so, I to get this done is quickly evaporating into nothingness…  

I don’t want to drop this game but I’m not sure what else to do if this game is being ran NOW, and not now, or even then…  

(PS you clicking the dice is as good as me...  roll for me.)


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're confirmed   Go ahead.




Well, here they are: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77531

I will, of course, drop the 7 ... unless of course dropping the 15 makes the character "worthless" (total modifier of +0) and allows a reroll.

Your choice Rystil


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

I didn't understand it as being run now or in a few days even. Maybe a week or so earliest.

I just started building my character now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Well, here they are: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77531
> 
> I will, of course, drop the 7 ... unless of course dropping the 15 makes the character "worthless" (total modifier of +0) and allows a reroll.




He actually said something about that somewhere else and even recommended doing so. 

I really don't see a reason not to allow those stats to be re-rolled.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Okey Dokey!



> First of all, since they are of type Dragon, do they get Darkvision 60' and Low-light vision like other dragons? (MM 308)



Yup, you get Darkvision and Low-light Vision.  Spiffy, no?



> Do they get natural armour? In humanoid or dragon-oid form?



Nope, unfortunately, the Mojiin's scales have grown soft due to the weakening of Arris's life-force.  You can always turn into an animal to get some natural armour, and there's a feat that lets you spend a Wild Shape attempt and gain a bit for 10 minutes.



> What happens to my equipment when a Mojiin change shape? Does it get absorbed into the new form, mutate to fit the new form, or simply break/fall to the ground?



It either shifts to fit your new form or gets absorbed if it cannot (like weapons or non-Wild armour).



> Also, what are their stat modifiers when they go into their dragon form? Also what is their Size, Movement rate ...



Stat modifiers remain unchanged, as does Size and Movement rate (except the flying rate, as noted, if they have wings).  Mojiin are Medium-sized dragons that can turn into a humanoid form, but the dragon form is their true form.



> What color are the Mojiin's scales? Do they depend upon the breath weapon? If so, can they be chromatic or metallic (ie red, brass or gold for fire)?



Mojiin scales have varying colours, as noted, although the colours generally correspond to breath weapons, they do not always, and there are also colours that are not a colour of any typical dragon (like a lavender colour that many Mojiin find to be rather beautiful, like some humans think of blondes).



> What is the DC for the Breath Weapon?



10 + 1/2 HD + Con mod, like every breath weapon.



> Can I take the Multiattack feat (MM 304)?



Yup and its an awesome choice if you plan on using natural attacks in Dragon or Animal form.  You may also want to look into Improved Natural Attack (Claw) 



> If I attack with a weapon as well as a claw and a bite, is the claw considered a secondary attack, or do the rules for Two-Weapon Fighting take effect?



The claw is normally a secondary attack.  However, you can also treat it as a second weapon and make iterative attacks if you have the proper feats (Rapidstrike and Improved Rapidstrike from the Draconomicon, which can only be taken by dragons and a few other things and give multiple claw attacks).



> Do they have the same weapon and armor restrictions as Druids?
> Do they get a d10 hit points per level?
> Do they get the starting weapon and armor proficiencies of both Druid and Paladin?



All exactly correct.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I'm massively behind on character right now, I need to finish a spell list for one, my epic PC, I need a concept to two other people… *ugh* and it looks like the month, or so, I to get this done is quickly evaporating into nothingness…
> 
> I don’t want to drop this game but I’m not sure what else to do if this game is being ran NOW, and not now, or even then…
> 
> (PS you clicking the dice is as good as me...  roll for me.)



 Thanee's got this right.  I doubt everyone will be finished this for a while.  I just wanted to get some character class choices soon, so I can do my work early


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> He actually said something about that somewhere else and even recommended doing so.
> 
> I really don't see a reason not to allow those stats to be re-rolled.
> 
> ...



 Yup, its in one of the first posts up there.  I'd like you to reroll those stats, if you would.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So far, we have the following tentative players:
> 
> Brother Shatterstone (0th-player): Kraneia Siren?
> Keia (1st-player): Altanian Arcanist or Dolathi Marksman
> ...




Rhystil - I am curious - are you a computer geek?? Forgive the way I am phrasing this. I am asking because you are numbering the list of tentative players from 0 - 5 instead of the common 1-6?  I only notice this because I am computer geek of sorts and have found this in programming/scripting  languages and other places - counting from 0 that is ..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I'm massively behind on character right now, I need to finish a spell list for one, my epic PC, I need a concept to two other people… *ugh* and it looks like the month, or so, I to get this done is quickly evaporating into nothingness…
> 
> I don’t want to drop this game but I’m not sure what else to do if this game is being ran NOW, and not now, or even then…
> 
> (PS you clicking the dice is as good as me...  roll for me.)



 Here's the link: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77533

37 PB.  Not too shabby.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Rhystil - I am curious - are you a computer geek?? Forgive the way I am phrasing this. I am asking because you are numbering the list of tentative players from 0 - 5 instead of the common 1-6? I only notice this because I am computer geek of sorts and have found this in programming/scripting languages and other places - counting from 0 that is ..



Well, I actually did that to indicate that Brother Shatterstone's entrance was out of order based on when he posted (you'll notice the others are in direct order of when they posted) because he was technically Player 0 when he convinced me to run this game (so that's why the alternates didn't start at 0). But yes, you caught me. Rystil Arden, MIT Department of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science, at your service.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, its in one of the first posts up there.  I'd like you to reroll those stats, if you would.




Newly rolled stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77534

Still under the moniker of: Abdiel Lyanthra - Mojiin Preserver

I will, of course, drop the 7.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Newly rolled stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77534
> 
> Still under the moniker of: Abdiel Lyanthra - Mojiin Preserver
> 
> I will, of course, drop the 7.



 OK, cool.  34 Point Buy is certainly no slouch (though two 18s it ain't,, I'll admit  ), and this has the well-distributed mass of solid bonuses that you need to do well as a Preserver (they can't really afford penalties except in Int unless they Wildshape a lot, but you won't have to ).


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, check it out

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=77540


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2005)

Actually those results look different then other peoples. Could someone roll for me? I'm on-line dice challenged.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll roll for you!


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2005)

So is this the thread with the berserker? I can't find it...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll roll for you!




Cool, thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, I didn't get the 3 17s like you did, but you should be pleased with these rolls (or you're a meanie!) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77541


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> So is this the thread with the berserker? I can't find it...



 The Berserker is on the Encyclopaedia Altanica Thread in House Rules, along with some fun little flavour-texts about all the iconic versions of your character classes.  Tell me if you can't find it and I'll link it.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 25, 2005)

Aww man, those bite!  j/k   Thanks!

Hehe 26 starting Strength, here we come!  Gotta get back to work now though, so I'll get to it later!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I actually did that to indicate that Brother Shatterstone's entrance was out of order based on when he posted (you'll notice the others are in direct order of when they posted) because he was technically Player 0 when he convinced me to run this game (so that's why the alternates didn't start at 0). But yes, you caught me. Rystil Arden, MIT Department of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science, at your service.




MIT as in Massachusets Institute of Technology?    Sweet!!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Aww man, those bite!  j/k   Thanks!
> 
> Hehe 26 starting Strength, here we come!  Gotta get back to work now though, so I'll get to it later!



 OK, see you later!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> MIT as in Massachusets Institute of Technology?    Sweet!!!!



 Yeah, you know, the one that's in Cambridge, MA like my location 

I mean, what else is in Cambridge, except some crummy school that's been around for a really long time


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, Keia, in the RG, your character gets Spellcasting Prodigy as a Racial ability, so you can mark it like I did for Alyria in the stats or you can note it separately for DCs, whichever you prefer.  And if you studied in Avani like Alyria, then at the end of your name, you would add a L'Avani, T'Avani, or S'Avani, depending on whether your mentor in Avani was male, female, or simultaneously your lover, respectively.  The third option is common enough to merit mentioning because the judging system of Altanian meritocracy unfortunately causes romantic relationships within one's own peer group to be extremely unlikely.  Fortunately, since the Altanians age rather slowly, the low-level teachers who teach new students at each of the Grand Academies are generally young and attractive, and students will often either find someone that way, or if they don't, they will likely find a student if they become a teacher.  Unlike in our world, where student/teacher relationships are discouraged, there are so many qualified teachers in Altania that these relationships are encouraged to blossom into intimate one-on-one mentorships in magic.  This doesn't happen all the time, mind you, but its common enough that it is considered quite normal.  

Oh and studying at Avani means that you were majouring in Enchantment, not that this bars you from any schools or anything though


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Do you use 3.0 Spellcasting Prodigy or 3.5 Spellcasting Prodigy?

The latter only grants bonus spells according to the higher ability, now, no DC increase, since the previous was widely regarded as being pretty overpowered for a single feat. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 37 PB.  Not too shabby.




Yeah not to bad at all.   I have no idea what I need for this character... *ugh*  I'll look around for the other thread in a bit.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Have you even decided on a race/class yet? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Do you use 3.0 Spellcasting Prodigy or 3.5 Spellcasting Prodigy?
> 
> The latter only grants bonus spells according to the higher ability, now, no DC increase, since the previous was widely regarded as being pretty overpowered for a single feat.
> 
> ...



 I use 3.0.  But only Altanians may have it, nobody else (that's why its one of their only racial features--I know its a strong power), and they can take it again and have two.  In that regard, it is identical to the way that it is treated in Monte and SKR's Ghostwalk (only the Sherem-Lar sorceresses got prodigy, but they could have two and become Sherezem-Lar).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Have you even decided on a race/class yet?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Heehee, I don't think so.  That's why its such a mystery which stats he needs


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil,

I used Avani because that was the only city I had.  Zykovian plans on majoring in Transformation or Evocation.  Let me know what names are available.

What are Bonus skill and Arcane Armor Proficiency in the Altanian description?

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I used Avani because that was the only city I had. Zykovian plans on majoring in Transformation or Evocation. Let me know what names are available.
> 
> ...



You'd probably go to study at Erilan then, as it has a school of Forceful Universal Modifications, which include Evocations and Transmutations of certain sorts, and since your male, the same letters apply (L'Erilan T'Erilan or S'Erilan depending on under whom you studied). Bonus skill means an extra skill point per level and 4 at level 1. Arcane Armour Proficiency means you can wear Light Armour without spellcasting failure (although you still aren't proficient!) which also means you could technically also wear Medium Altanian Spellcrystal Armour with no failure chance.


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks!

What are the armor and weapon proficiencies of the Arcanist?  None, and simple?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> What are the armor and weapon proficiencies of the Arcanist?  None, and simple?
> 
> Keia



 Actually, almost, its no armour proficiencies and wizard weapons


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, almost, its no armour proficiencies and wizard weapons





Just checking, cause sorceror's were proficient with all simple. 

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I use 3.0.




Nice. 



> But only Altanians may have it, nobody else.




Damn! 



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Next question(s). . . 

Starting spells in the spellbook (those that are prepared), should I follow the same format as a 3.5 wizard for number of starting spells known.  Are all 0-level spells known?

What sources can I use for spells?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Just checking, cause sorceror's were proficient with all simple.
> 
> Keia



 Yeah, I know.  A shame that, but Arcanists are the book-learning type, so I'm using the wizard's weapons.  Some of the classes based on Rogues don't have all the Rogue skills either.  Rustil works in mysterious ways


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  A shame that, but Arcanists are the book-learning type, so I'm using the wizard's weapons.  Some of the classes based on Rogues don't have all the Rogue skills either.  Rustil works in mysterious ways




Now I just need him to find a Marksman to train under, or his dad was a marksman   Hmmm, Arcanist 1/ Marksman 1, might work . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Next question(s). . .
> 
> Starting spells in the spellbook (those that are prepared), should I follow the same format as a 3.5 wizard for number of starting spells known.  Are all 0-level spells known?
> 
> ...



 Yes, you can use the 3.5 wizard rules for the spells known (apart from signature spells) and you can use your gold to buy more spells.  Because you're Altanian, you can take your automatic spells from either the PH, CA, or some other quasi-core WotC product that I'm not thinking of right now.  You can also pick up more bizarre spells, like from the BoED, which characters from other worlds cannot necessarily do, but those you must pay for, instead of being automatic.  Run any non-core spell by me first, and I'll usually say "Yes" to Wizards spells and sometimes says "Yes" to d20 spells (unless they're doing something I don't like like giving morale bonuses to Intelligence or something like that).  Oh, and I guess I should have written this somewhere, but Altanians' mastery of sigils means that you can fit any spell on one page of a spellbook and save on the ink.  

This spell thing where you have access to lots of different spells is your main world background benefit, so feel free to come up with some spells from odd sources.  You might think there's a lot of magic items on Altania, but the Altanian philosophy on magic items is that the Arcanists like magic items, and they would be glad to acquire magic items, but taking the item creation feats makes them personally a less skillful caster, so few are willing to do so.  Altania still has almost the most magic items though, just because every single person's an arcane caster so eventually *somebody* will make them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Now I just need him to find a Marksman to train under, or his dad was a marksman   Hmmm, Arcanist 1/ Marksman 1, might work . . .
> 
> Keia



 Anyone who lives in Eldiz or moves to Eldiz and trains in one of their schools of ranged combat can take levels in Marksman (as opposed to Eldritch Infiltrator which only Dolathi can take), so you can definitely do that.  I would guess that an Arcanist/Marksman would really be into Alvasis, despite the danger


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heehee, did I almost set off your munchkn alarm?  

I can't just let everyone have that ability; take a look at how absurdly high Alyria's save DCs are for Enchantment.

And remember, I did mention on page 1 that I unnerfed Spell Focus, so you can consider the second DC bonus from that to be from your own special little Spellcasting Prodigy feat that I'm giving you for free (although its not actually free of course )


----------



## khavren (Apr 25, 2005)

Here are the stats I rolled, might change the arrangment once I get a chance to read the class

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=77564

and here is the d20 you requested

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77565


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyone who lives in Eldiz or moves to Eldiz and trains in one of their schools of ranged combat can take levels in Marksman (as opposed to Eldritch Infiltrator which only Dolathi can take), so you can definitely do that.  I would guess that an Arcanist/Marksman would really be into Alvasis, despite the danger




Alvasis?   a weapon?

A level of Marksman might definitely make him more survivable.  And it would be a reason to be traveling . . . I'm looking for a brooding character-type.  I had Azreal in KG's game but it's dead.

If you're okay with it, I'll give it a whirl.  Kick the tires.  All of that!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Here are the stats I rolled, might change the arrangment once I get a chance to read the class
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=77564
> 
> ...



 Works for me!  Oh, and do you know where to find the description in the Encyclopaedia thread in House Rules?  I hope you like Araneau, the iconic Swashbuckler (for the full story of Araneau so far, in order, read the nymph description part first before reading the Swashbuckler part).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Alvasis?   a weapon?
> 
> A level of Marksman might definitely make him more survivable.  And it would be a reason to be traveling . . . I'm looking for a brooding character-type.  I had Azreal in KG's game but it's dead.
> 
> ...



 Alvasis is the plural form of Alvasi, to quote myself in an earlier Marksman comment, "the Alvasi, new weapons developed jointly by an Altanian arcanist, a Valsian dragon lord, and a Sidhe enchantress in order to combat the Praetorian deathgrip on magical weapons."

They are powerful, highly expensive, magical ranged weapons that are known for their unreliability in all but the hands of the most trained Marksmen (read, they took feats to be safe from it).  Its what the level 19 iconic Marksman is using against the half-demon nymph on the Encyclopaedia thread.


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They are powerful, highly expensive, magical ranged weapons that are known for their unreliability in all but the hands of the most trained Marksmen (read, they took feats to be safe from it).  Its what the level 19 iconic Marksman is using against the half-demon nymph on the Encyclopaedia thread.




Cool . . . yeah, that would work . . . start as an Arcanist, then to Marksman.  That's the way it'd have to go right?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Cool . . . yeah, that would work . . . start as an Arcanist, then to Marksman.  That's the way it'd have to go right?
> 
> Keia



 Yes, that's the only way that makes thematic sense, although I'm sure the little Munchkin inside your head, like the one in mine, is screaming "Max out the d10 at level 1!  What are you doing? Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, did I almost set off your munchkn alarm?




LOL, nah, I was just kidding. I like my feat choice, even though it's not really a powerful feat. 



> I can't just let everyone have that ability; take a look at how absurdly high Alyria's save DCs are for Enchantment.




Yeah, the general tone in 3.5 to limit those DC enhancers wasn't such a bad idea after all... especially with those save-or-die spells, such high DCs are really nasty.

We also play with +2 Spell Focus, tho, but no Greater Spell Focus at all, in our games.

And I had thought about a house rule for Spellcasting Prodigy 3.5 (which I consider a bit too weak, really, while the 3.0 version is a bit too strong), dropping all the ability stuff and just giving a flat +1 caster level (like that ioun stone). That also seems to be more flavorful to me and is a really nice benefit, too. 



> And remember, I did mention on page 1 that I unnerfed Spell Focus, ...




Yep, will surely pick up a Spell Focus in Enchantment or Illusion later. If we get to level up eventually, that is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Speaking of little d10s (well d6s in my case). How do we do hit points after 1st level?

I just assumed the often used HD/2+1, but can change it, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2005)

Not that I am ever going to need this <sniff/>.   
Here are rolls for stats http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77544
Holy Odd Stats Batman!!!

Something like this:
Str  19 (15 +4)
Dex 13
Con 11 (13 -2)
Int  13
Wis 19 (15 +4)
Chr 12

Related Posts:
Mojiin Racial Description
Mojiin Racial Clarification
Mojiin Height/Weight
Mojiin Age


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> LOL, nah, I was just kidding. I like my feat choice, even though it's not really a powerful feat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You give even more caster level buffs in 3.5?  Heh, your way would really help my fun NPC in my level 18-20 campaign, the Dark Sidhe Shadow Lich Thanatos, who is trying to max out caster level (as a lvl 40 caster, which is where I limit epic progression, he has something like Caster Level 69 for Illusion spells vs SR or something like that).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Speaking of little d10s (well d6s in my case). How do we do hit points after 1st level?
> 
> I just assumed the often used HD/2+1, but can change it, of course.
> 
> ...



 Check out page 1.  I seem to remember hearing that you use this method as well, so it might be "the normal method" for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Not that I am ever going to need this <sniff/>.
> Here are rolls for stats http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77544
> Holy Odd Stats Batman!!!
> 
> ...



 Ah, now if you were really sneaky, you would trick some other people to post in here until I had enough alternates for a second game


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You give even more caster level buffs in 3.5?  Heh, your way would really help my fun NPC in my level 18-20 campaign, the Dark Sidhe Shadow Lich Thanatos, who is trying to max out caster level (as a lvl 40 caster, which is where I limit epic progression, he has something like Caster Level 69 for Illusion spells vs SR or something like that).




We don't really play characters that try to max out in some area like that normally. 
We certainly play powerful characters, but just not in that min/maxing way.

And really at +29, another +1... does it really matter? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, that's the only way that makes thematic sense, although I'm sure the little Munchkin inside your head, like the one in mine, is screaming "Max out the d10 at level 1!  What are you doing? Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!"




Yeah, more for the skill points though.  I decided to (Roll) to make it legit.  I think I'll take it.

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Check out page 1.  I seem to remember hearing that you use this method as well, so it might be "the normal method" for you.




Ah, havn't seen that yet. That's indeed my "normal method", which I thought up at some point (tho, I'm surely not the only one, who did so ).

Okay, then I'll start a Melody entry and roll my hit points there.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> We don't really play characters that try to max out in some area like that normally.
> We certainly play powerful characters, but just not in that min/maxing way.
> 
> And really at +29, another +1... does it really matter?
> ...



 He really wasn't min/maxing.  Its the logical consequence of having 30 levels in Red Wizard...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

I feel I need to warn you all that the sever will crash if you guys keep this pace up…


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, more for the skill points though.  I decided to (Roll) to make it legit.  I think I'll take it.
> 
> Keia



 Hahaha, I would too!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I feel I need to warn you all that the sever will crash if you guys keep this pace up…



 You mean like just now where we posted 6 times?  That's why I was wondering how in Baator you couldn't find this thread


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Alright, I'll take the minimum half then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2005)

*Frukathka!!!!!*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, now if you were really sneaky, you would trick some other people to post in here until I had enough alternates for a second game




 That's Funny! 
<looks around furtively for Frukathka and hoping that no one is looking>

FRUKATHKA!!!!! 

<waves a hand at everyone else/> There is nothing to see here! Move along.

FRUKATHKA!!!!!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He really wasn't min/maxing.  Its the logical consequence of having 30 levels in Red Wizard...




Hehe, okay, I guess epic levels do those things automatically... we never really play beyond 20th level, as things just grow to insane proportions.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Guys (except those who already did this): Please read posts 15-21 and then post 58 and follow the instructions.  Thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That's Funny!
> <looks around furtively for Frukathka and hoping that no one is looking>
> 
> FRUKATHKA!!!!!
> ...



 Heehee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hehe, okay, I guess epic levels do those things automatically... we never really play beyond 20th level, as things just grow to insane proportions.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yeah...that' why I set a limit on 40, and even 40 is pushing it.  Epic becomes rock-paper-scissors, where Drow with a Bazillion feats to improve Spell Resistance beats "I can do 10,000 damage in one round" wizard beats "I can Smite Evil to add 500 damage to each attack" Paladin beats "My Caster level is 69" wizard beats Drow with a bazillion SR...and so on


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll take the minimum half then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Keia stole all your luck with that 10 on a d10


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean like just now where we posted 6 times?  That's why I was wondering how in Baator you couldn't find this thread




Oh I was just being a smart ass...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I was just being a smart ass...



 You mean the time you asked for a link on the other one?


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Guys (except those who already did this): Please read posts 15-21 and then post 58 and follow the instructions.  Thanks!




Email sent

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Email sent
> 
> Keia



 K, thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I was just being a smart ass...



 You weren't kidding about the weekends.  This thread went from being almost totally empty to exploding like the Hivemind once the weekend was over!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 25, 2005)

*Frukathka!!!!!*

<looking rather timid/> 
My, it is sure quiet around here!!   
Bump!!

FRUKATHKA!!!!! 

I'll Stop Now!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

That's just the current information overflow. 

As for items... how much would a set of clothing cost, which could be changed into anything else? Would the following be ok (another character of mine here on the forum has this item)?

_Robe of Change:_ The wearer can change the appearance of the robe at will to resemble any kind of normal clothing. When taken off, the robe reverts to its normal form after one minute. If only parts of the clothing are taken off seperately, they simply vanish after one minute. To achieve more than simple quality, the wearer must make an appropriate Craft check.
Moderate transmutation; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, _Fabricate_; Price 1,800 gp; Weight 1 lb.

That would be rather useful, if you can become smaller or larger, otherwise the clothing won't really fit anymore. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That's just the current information overflow.
> 
> As for items... how much would a set of clothing cost, which could be changed into anything else? Would the following be ok (another character of mine here on the forum has this item)?
> 
> ...



 Hmm...I think you may have overpriced the item, since it shouldn't cost as much as a Hat of Disguise, which will disguise you, the robe, and all your gear by itself 

Make it cost only 1200 gp because it can only disguise the robe and then double it back up to 2400 for the expenses of the city and we'll call it even


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> <looking rather timid/>
> My, it is sure quiet around here!!
> Bump!!
> 
> ...



 Don't worry, I'm sure he'll come here, but you two need to find some friends.  Frankly, with an Avenger and an Ecomancer, I can think of some pretty sweet adventure ideas focused on nature.  Also, if one of the six original people drops, you still might be in the main game


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Did I miss the money post somewhere?  I've looked but I 'm starting to see double going through these threads over and over.

Updated post in RG, still need equipment, a feat or two and spells . . . lots and lots of spells (err, guns)      sorry had to make the quote

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

There is no money post per se because all the different places get their money differently.  As an Altanian immigrant to Eldiz, I'm going to give you the exact same deal as Thanee, except that you get any one Altanian item for 1.5x (rather than 3x) instead of a Rowaini indeed.



			
				Rystil to Thanee said:
			
		

> That's the simplest then. You get 5,000 GP, and you can buy any item you want that I approve (including making up items), even things made of strange rare materials like Altanian Spellcrystal and Rowaini Quicksteel, but everything costs you double, and cultural items from other spheres normally costs triple. However, I will let you choose *one* specific Rowaini item that you can pick up for only 1.5x the normal price as a memento from your mother.


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Probably looking mostly for armor (crystal armor [Breastplate?] for my 1.5 cost item) and a decent bow, mostly, then basic adventuring gear stuff.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Probably looking mostly for armor (crystal armor [Breastplate?] for my 1.5 cost item) and a decent bow, mostly, then basic adventuring gear stuff.
> 
> Keia



 Spellcrystal Breastplate is too expensive for you to buy at this level (it costs like 4500 base without the multiplier).  You can just get a normal Chain Shirt, I guess.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I think you may have overpriced the item, since it shouldn't cost as much as a Hat of Disguise, which will disguise you, the robe, and all your gear by itself
> 
> Make it cost only 1200 gp because it can only disguise the robe and then double it back up to 2400 for the expenses of the city and we'll call it even




It does make a *real* change, tho, and is not just an illusion. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It does make a *real* change, tho, and is not just an illusion.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Oh, I thought this meant it was an illusion:


> The wearer can change the appearance of the robe at will to resemble any kind of normal clothing



If its real, then yeah, 1800 is good.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

That's why it says "transmutation". 

For an illusion, I'd just buy the hat.

Got my background written up so far, BTW.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That's why it says "transmutation".
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Point taken


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 25, 2005)

*Wild armor?*

Rystil wrote:

What happens to my equipment when a Mojiin change shape? Does it get absorbed into the new form, mutate to fit the new form, or simply break/fall to the ground?

It either shifts to fit your new form or gets absorbed if it cannot (like weapons or non-Wild armour).


Just wanted one more clarification on that statement. What do you mean by non-Wild armor? Do you mean non-Druid armor, or is Wild armor a type of magical armor?

Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Rystil wrote:
> 
> What happens to my equipment when a Mojiin change shape? Does it get absorbed into the new form, mutate to fit the new form, or simply break/fall to the ground?
> 
> ...



 Wild is a +3 enhancement for druid armour from the DMG


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You weren't kidding about the weekends.  This thread went from being almost totally empty to exploding like the Hivemind once the weekend was over!




Well its at a 175 replies now...    Which is scary fast....  Oh so scary fast.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well its at a 175 replies now...  Which is scary fast.... Oh so scary fast.



I told the Hivemind that we are faster than them today and they were scared too 

The funny thing is I had mentioned to them how if I ever ran a game, I'd make sure it went _fast_ and they didn't believe me.  Even Crothian said that his vaunted speed wasn't enough to make his games speed up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The funny thing is I had mentioned to them how if I ever ran a game, I'd make sure it went _fast_ and they didn't believe me.  Even Crothian said that his vaunted speed wasn't enough to make his games speed up.




You ARE going to have to wait for people to post...  If I don't have 24 hours to make a post then I see little need to join the game.  I'm fast, and I like to post, but if I can't I don't want to see my character RP by someone else cause its been a few hours.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You ARE going to have to wait for people to post...  If I don't have 24 hours to make a post then I see little need to join the game.  I'm fast, and I like to post, but if I can't I don't want to see my character RP by someone else cause its been a few hours.



 Heh, oh I'll wait 24 hours.  My secret isn't negative reinforcement.  The secret to addicting people to posting and destroying their real lives is positive reinforcement!  So I respond to people promptly when they ask questions, and in turn they feel more excited to post promptly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh and speaking of 24 hours to post, when are you going to answer in HttBT with Samira?  Shalah and Jibril are waiting on her rubberstamp because we don't want to piss her off again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh and speaking of 24 hours to post, when are you going to answer in HttBT with Samira?  Shalah and Jibril are waiting on her rubberstamp because we don't want to piss her off again.




When I get to it... (I have 36 hours or so in an Isida game)  I know a few of the players haven’t replied, or even read the whole IC thread yet, and I don't want them to feel left out and/or be angry* with me....

* 



Spoiler



One happens to live with me...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> When I get to it... (I have 36 hours or so in an Isida game)  I know a few of the players haven’t replied, or even read the whole IC thread yet, and I don't want them to feel left out and/or be angry* with me....
> 
> *
> 
> ...



 Ah, makes sense to me.  I just figured you would reply and then maybe see if Isida waited for them after that point.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, makes sense to me.  I just figured you would reply and then maybe see if Isida waited for them after that point.




Nope, this is best in my book.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 25, 2005)

*Abdiel's hit points + Mojiin & Preserver questions*

Well, I rolled for hit points http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77631  

I guess it's half-hit die for me.


Also.... how tall and heavy are Mojiin? How long and heavy are they in Dragon form?

Do Preservers learn Druidic as a language?

What kind of animal companion would be appropriate for a Mojiin Preserver? What kind of world do the Mojiin come from and what kinds of animals are available?


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil,

Is mithral available?  Also, are there any bows I'm not aware of?  You mentioned powerful, highly expensive, magical ranged weapons.

What is the cost, abilities and feats I need to take to be able to use it one day?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Well, I rolled for hit points http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77631
> 
> I guess it's half-hit die for me.
> 
> ...



 Mojiin in bipedal form are 6 to 7 feet tall and weigh upwards of 250 pounds if they are tall.  In Dragon form, they become about as long as they once were tall, but since they are somewhat wider in total, they double in mass.

Preservers don't speak Druidic.  But they do have a secret language of their own, which they share with some other like-minded classes: the Lifesong of Arris (Lifesong for short), which sings the feelings of the land.  

Arris was once a lush world, but the Valsian Dragonlords have turned much of it into a barren wasteland.  If your Preserver comes from one of the few remaining areas of wilderness, you might encounter the usual animals.  In the Wastelands, what few animals are not corrupted are those that can survive in the desert.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh, Keia, I've been thinking about your character, and you might want to take the Conjuration spheres from Complete Arcane, since you get to add your Deadly Aim and Point Blank Shot damage bonus to them since they are Ranged Attacks


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh, Eonthar, you are only prevented from casting [Evil] descriptor spells.  Lawful and Chaotic spells are fine, though.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Here are the stats I rolled, might change the arrangment once I get a chance to read the class
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=77564




Hey, you've only made six 4d6 rolls, but you can do seven and drop one roll; so you could just do one more (with the Roll Dice, not Roll Stats page, as linked above (1st page)) and swap out the lowest, if the new roll is higher.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, you've only made six 4d6 rolls, but you can do seven and drop one roll; so you could just do one more (with the Roll Dice, not Roll Stats page, as linked above (1st page)) and swap out the lowest, if the new roll is higher.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Ah, yeah good point!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

OK, next thing:  I screwed up and gave the Arcanist good Fort saves (because I copied the chart from a class with good Fort and Will and forgot to lower the Fort), so that means your base Fort needs to go down by two Keia.  Sorry, you had it correct based on what I gave you (I only noticed my boo-boo when I read through and said "Wait, how come Keia has 4 base Fort?").

Oh, and Thanee, you spelled Aberration wrong.

That's it for now.

Bye
Rystil


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

OK, next things:

Eonthar, your secondary attacks each only add 1/2 strength bonus to damage, so they are 2d6+1 and 1d10+1, though the claws still do the full +3.

Keia, you should have 10 skill points for Marksman instead of 9, although the Arcanist skill points are correct.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and Thanee, you spelled Aberration wrong.




Oops. 

Here's something I just noticed, when looking over the sheets...



> Total Spells Per Day (cast/day) (Total) *Save DC +9*
> 0th – 8; 1st – 8 (4 base +2 Int +2 Cha),
> 
> Spells Known (cast/day) (Signature) *Save DC +9*
> ...




Save DC should be +7 (from 24 stat, already includes both Prodigies), and I don't think high Charisma increases the number of Signature Spells (~ Sorcerer Spells Known).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oops.
> 
> Here's something I just noticed, when looking over the sheets...
> 
> ...



 That's correct. High Charisma and High Intelligence both add to Spells/Day and Intelligence also adds to Spells Prepared, but nothing adds to Signature Spells.  And the DCs should be adjusted too.  Maybe Keia didn't know I was using 3.0 Prodigy?  

Oh, I noticed that you got your character history up.  Good stuff; it fits quite well, and it should be simpicity itself to bring your character into our adventure!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2005)

With 3.5 Prodigy it would only be +5, no change to DC at all.

Keia probably just added them twice, accidentally... once to the stat and then again to the DC. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I noticed that you got your character history up.  Good stuff; it fits quite well, and it should be simpicity itself to bring your character into our adventure!




Glad you like it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> With 3.5 Prodigy it would only be +5, no change to DC at all.
> 
> Keia probably just added them twice, accidentally... once to the stat and then again to the DC.
> 
> ...



 Oh, that makes sense.  Or thought that each one gave +2?  Either way, +7 is the correct DC.


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Is mithral available?  Also, are there any bows I'm not aware of?  You mentioned powerful, highly expensive, magical ranged weapons.
> 
> ...




Not sure I saw an answer anywhere, thought I'd re-ask! 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

Made the changes in the r/g to the character noted above.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Not sure I saw an answer anywhere, thought I'd re-ask!
> 
> Keia



 D'oh, that one slipped in while I was answering the post two above and I must have never seen it.  Good thinking to post it again; I'm going to get all the info, but thought I'd let you know right away


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Actually those results look different then other peoples. Could someone roll for me? I'm on-line dice challenged.




And I had it written up so nicely, how to do the rolls. 

CLICK

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

Your instructions were extremely helpful to one such as I.  You have my gratitude! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Is mithral available?  Also, are there any bows I'm not aware of?  You mentioned powerful, highly expensive, magical ranged weapons.
> 
> ...



 Okey dokey: There is no mithral available, although there are a large number of other materials, some of which reproduce certain of the effects of mithral.  

Praetorian Warbows are exotic weapons that are rare outside of Praetorianus; they are quite large and deal 1d10 damage.

Alvasis are exotic magical weapons that store arcane energy and convert it into energetic shots.  They can be fired as a weapon, as a ranged attack (not a ranged touch attack though) that counts as magic for the purposes of beating DR, although nonproficient users gain an additional -4 on top of the usual -4 for exotic weapons because it is entirely different than most weapons. 

[tangent] Oh, DR, that reminds me that I need to put my houserule about DR up on the front page.  I mix and blend the 3.0 and 3.5 DR systems, so some monsters still need +X weapons to penetrate part of their DR (I also have partial penetration for having some of the qualities required of a weapon, but not all).[/tangent]

Back to the Alvasi, creatures do get SR against Alvasi shots, however.  Alvasis are nearly impossible to fire correctly, and accuracy is paramount in dealing damage with them, as they can do hideous amounts if they actually hit directly, whereas Strength is completely unimportant, as there is no string that needs to be drawn or such.  

There are two sorts of Alvasi, the Light Alvasi and the Heavy Alvasi.  Light Alvasis deal 2d6 damage base with a x4 critical.  Heavy Alvasis deal 3d6 damage base with a x4 critical.  There is a bit of a kickback from firing Alvasis, so it requires a Move-Equivalent Action to resteady aim of a Light Alvasi or a Full-Round Action to resteady the aim of a Heavy Alvasi, neither of which provokes an Attack of Opportunity. The Steady Aim [Alvasi] feat lets you reduce the Light Alvasi resteady to no action (so you can make a full attack, or even dual-wield Light Alvasis, although they aren't light weapons, so the penalty is quite steep) and the Heavy Alvasi resteady as a Move-Equivalent.      

Normally, no damage bonus is added to the Alvasi from Strength, though it may be further enhanced with additional magic or elemental energy. However, anyone with Weapon Specialisation in Alvasi can take the Lethal Accuracy [Alvasi] feat, which adds Dexterity bonus to damage with the Light Alvasi and 1.5x Dexterity bonus to damage with the Heavy Alvasi.

The big problem is that Alvasis are a new sort of item that combines magic from different sources, and so they have never been very reliable.  On a roll of 1, the Alvasi misfires, releasing a critical hit (which does not add the Marksman's Dex bonus to damage, thankfully!) in an eldritch blast on the Alvasi's user as well as anyone with 5 feet (effectively a very small fireball that deals 8d6 damage, or more if the weapon is enhanced).  Everyone except the one who misfired the weapon can make a Reflex save DC 15 + total effective enhancement bonus of the Alvasi, for half damage, but the wielder is automatically affected, and immunity to critical hits does not avoid any of this damage.  

The Explosive Precautions [Alvasi] feat (which requires Weapon Focus [Alvasi]) allows the Marksman to make a Reflex save, DC 20 + total effective enhancement bonus of the Alvasi, to negate the effect of a misfire completely, although the Marksman still can't save against the damage if this fails

The Superior Explosive Precautions [Alvasi] feat allows the Marksman to reduce the explosive damage from critical hit damage to normal damage, even on a failed Reflex save.

Alvasis do not use arrows.  Instead, when they run out of energy, they can be recharged by casting spells at the Alvasi (so your Arcanist/Marksman will be one of the few who can recharge his own Alvasi).  Alvasis can hold 50 spell levels of energy, and Light Alvasis use up 2 of these per shot, while Heavy Alvasis use up 3 per shot.  Misfires use quadruple the normal number of levels unless the wielder has the Superior Explosive Precautions feat or there aren't enough levels left for this (in which case, it deals 1d6 damage per level remaining).

Alvasi Masters (Those who take Alvasi Mastery feat, which requires Greater Weapon Focus [Alvasi]) can use a standard-action to absorb incoming ranged attack spells with their Alvasi (although each attempt uses up an Attack of Opportunity), making an opposed attack roll against the spell's caster.  If the Alvasi Master wins the opposed attempt, she is able to quickly absorb the spell meant for her into the Alvasi, recharging it and negating the spell.

I think that's it


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Your instructions were extremely helpful to one such as I.  You have my gratitude!
> 
> Keia



 Yup, even I could follow them


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 26, 2005)

I have corrected Abdiel.

More details will be added later today.

While I am here, I may as well ask a question:

  At what age does a Mojiin become an adult?
  What are the age brackets for a Mojiin (Old, Venerable, ...)

Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> I have corrected Abdiel.
> 
> More details will be added later today.
> 
> ...



 Mojiin become Adults at 80, Middle Age is 175, Old 300, Venerable 475, and then they have another 4d100 years to live after that until max age, when they peacefully rejoin the life energy of Arris.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Your instructions were extremely helpful to one such as I.  You have my gratitude!




Directions for what?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Directions for what?



 For rolling stats.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Your instructions were extremely helpful to one such as I.  You have my gratitude!




Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

To summarize on the Alvasis:

Cost: in Eldiz, 10,000gps, plus must convince organization to make one for you.

Damage: 2d6 x4, light; or 3d6x4 heavy.  No strength mod to damage. Reset from kick is 1/2 action for light, full round for heavy.  Holds 50 charges, 2 charges to fire per shot. Recharge with spell levels (1 per charge).

Size: Light (light); Large (heavy)

Feats:
Exotic Weapon Proficiency [Alvasi]
Weapon focus [Alvasi]
Weapon specialization [Alvasi]
Steady Aim [Alvasi] (reduces reset time to free action for light, 1/2 action for heavy)
Lethal Accuracy [Alvasi] (add dex mod to damage)
Explosive Precautions [Alvasi]
Superior Explosive Precautions [Alvasi] _(prereq Explosive Precautions [Alvasi])_
Greater Weapon focus [Alvasi]_ (Prereq Weapon focue [Alvasi])_
Greater Weapon specialization [Alvasi]
Alvasi Mastery feat _(prereq Greater Weapon focus [Alvasi])_

Weight: 2 lbs. (light); 18 lbs. (heavy)

Failure: on a 1, 5' radius blast of at least 8d6.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> To summarize on the Alvasis:
> 
> Cost:?
> 
> ...



Yup. That's the dark of it. The heavy one is very heavy (18 lbs), but the light one is light enough to carry in one hand without a problem (2 lbs, but still isn't a light weapon for purposes of TWF because ranged weapons can't be).

Oh, and there's the two Specialisations too


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

Editted above post with additional information.  Still don't know about cost, extras, licenses , any other prereq's?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Editted above post with additional information.  Still don't know about cost, extras, licenses , any other prereq's?
> 
> Keia



 Well, the Alvasis are pretty rare, so they have to be custom-ordered.  You can order a basic Light Alvasi in Eldiz for 10,000 GP (price hike included).  So the only other prereq, I guess, is you have to convince the group that makes Alvasis to make you one.  That's about it


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

Based on that, there's no real reason to take any feats because the cost in prohibitive starting out.  Something to work toward in play 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Based on that, there's no real reason to take any feats because the cost in prohibitive starting out. Something to work toward in play
> 
> Keia



Yup. Heck, if it was possible to buy a Heavy Alvasi at low levels, it would be incredibly unbalanced 

Although 10,000 gp isn't quite as bad as it sounds, since it already has the x2 multiplier built in for being purchased in Eldiz.  

In case everyone is wondering, if you are canny and later in the game buy all your items from local craftsmen and then sell old items to vendors in Eldiz for "Half-Value," you actually will get all your money back


----------



## khavren (Apr 26, 2005)

So how about a Rowani swashbuckler, who captains his "own" boat, but is in thrall to a several rich backers who own 90% of the Helm he uses? He does the work and the sailing and takes the risks, they collect thier 80% share of the profits until he can manage to buy out thier shares and be free and clear on his own. Of course, thats only on normal jobs, any little _ side _ jobs he manages to find he can keep * all * the money from.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> So how about a Rowani swashbuckler, who captains his "own" boat, but is in thrall to a several rich backers who own 90% of the Helm he uses? He does the work and the sailing and takes the risks, they collect thier 80% share of the profits until he can manage to buy out thier shares and be free and clear on his own. Of course, thats only on normal jobs, any little _ side _ jobs he manages to find he can keep * all * the money from.



 Swashbucklers can't actually make a Spelljamming ship locomote, though.  Its unlikely that you'd be a captain at this level, although you might barely own a normal keelboat on Tymadeau, I suppose, though without qualifying for the Leadership feat, it wouldn't be fair to just give you a free crew.  

I think captaining a Spelljamming ship can be a dream of your character's, but not something to start out with, especially since being in the thrall of merchants would be pretty boring, and I don't see them letting you off the hook to go exploring and have fun .

You could be a great seagoing Swashbuckling explorer from Tymadeau who sailed the Six Seas of Tymadeau the world over and started looking for new places to explore, discovering that Wildspace was open to him and chartering passage to Eldiz to see if he could find a crew and/or ship for adventure, though, or anything like that.


----------



## khavren (Apr 26, 2005)

I was thinking something like Han Solo style, where I have a crappy ship that my friends help me run/crew and was in debt to a shady side merchant


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> I was thinking something like Han Solo style, where I have a crappy ship that my friends help me run/crew and was in debt to a shady side merchant



 Hmm...that character build is possible, but that kind of guy probably wouldn't be a Swashbuckler.  Swashbucklers are more about the musketeer/pirate/duelist feel than getting tied down by being a merchant.  Also, Spelljamming ships won't move an inch without a caster to man the Helm.

Now..hmm... maybe you were once a pirate on Tymadeau, and you used some shady ties with side-folks to book passage off the planet to escape the wrath of the Rowaini King's Navy?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually, now that I think about, I can definitely see how you could picture Han Solo as something of a futuristic Swashbuckler (cool metaphor!), so I think the concept could be done with Swashbuckler, its just that I'm not going to allow you to put yourself as hugely into debt as you'd need to be to have that much stuff because you'd be tied down so much it wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi there !!

Wanted to see if I could get approval on a few spells.

Transfer Wounds (Arcana Unearthed)
Hawkeye (complete Divine)


and a Feat:
Battle Caster (Complete Adventurer)

Keia
_suggestions for spells/feats are welcome!_


----------



## khavren (Apr 26, 2005)

I like the idea of being an ex-pirate, provided the writ of the King doesn't run past his world. So I can go anywhere else and be fine, but if I return, they will want to question me on the activities of the Dread Pirate Trang. Besides, once I reaized my full manifest destiny, there was no point sailing on seas when I could sail the stars! I just needed to get myself a doughty crew, a couple of casters willing to be my engines and take a ship!


----------



## khavren (Apr 26, 2005)

Btw, your writeup for swashbuckler mentions that he can take fighter bonus feats, does that mean all the bonus feats listed on the progression need to come from that list?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Hi there !!
> 
> Wanted to see if I could get approval on a few spells.
> 
> ...



 Battle Caster, Thumbs Up (and remember, you can even wear Spellcrystal Full Plate without failure if you take that feat).

I don't have Complete Divine, so tell me what Hwakeye does (though I can guess), and if it is on an arcane class's list, I'm probably OK with it.

Transfer Wounds, Monte wanted all the classes to have what healing he gave it AU, but in D&D, I don't like for Arcane classes to have healing, so Thumbs Down (I have this thing about spells that break the boundaries of class lists).

Keep em coming


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> I like the idea of being an ex-pirate, provided the writ of the King doesn't run past his world. So I can go anywhere else and be fine, but if I return, they will want to question me on the activities of the Dread Pirate Trang. Besides, once I reaized my full manifest destiny, there was no point sailing on seas when I could sail the stars! I just needed to get myself a doughty crew, a couple of casters willing to be my engines and take a ship!



 The King can always send out privateers (the pirates who get papers from the King first) to extradite you, just like anyone could pirate Wildspace, and you wouldn't have any legal protection normally unless you get citizenship somewhere else, like in Eldiz.  This may not stop the King from sending a few privateers anyway, but he'd definitely think twice 

Bonus Feats must come from Fighter bonus feats.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

This thread was *half* way down the page!  What happened????


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 27, 2005)

For some reason, today was a slow day


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> This thread was *half* way down the page!  What happened????



 I went to sleep today.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I went to sleep today.




Machines don't sleep!!!  (J/K hope you enjoyed it.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Machines don't sleep!!!  (J/K hope you enjoyed it.)



Neither do elves or eidolons, but I still had four hours of reverie between 14:00 and 18:00 EST  And then I posted a few things here and went off to my Arthurian Literature and Celtic Colonisation class


----------



## khavren (Apr 27, 2005)

So the impression I'm getting is more like there is alot of "civilised" space, but that Wildspace is mostly catch as catch can in terms of laws. So it's more like a Pirates of the Caribeen and less Seven Cities of Gold.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> So the impression I'm getting is more like there is alot of "civilised" space, but that Wildspace is mostly catch as catch can in terms of laws. So it's more like a Pirates of the Caribeen and less Seven Cities of Gold.



 Yeah, Pirates of the Caribbean is a good analogy for at least some of Wildspace (Wildspace is actually a catch-all term for all of outer-space).  And using that analogy, I'd be happier if your Swashbuckler pirate is more of a Jack Sparrow than a Barbossa 

Also, regardless of what can happen in Wildspace, if you don't get citizenship, the Rowaini Knights could just walk into Eldiz and arrest you.  Once you're a citizen, they're not allowed to extradite you and make you stand trial unless you go back to Rowaini territory (or privateers catch you).

Don't worry though; I'm not thinking of you as being the most dreaded pirate on all Tymadeau that the entire Kingdom of Rowain is working together to capture or something like that, it seems like you are a high-spirited explorer who has no qualms about breaking the law, and so finally inconvenienced the Rowaini enough that you wanted to escape to a new place, so I'm not going to send huge fleets after you (at some point, it isn't worth the time and delegation of troops to go after you).


----------



## khavren (Apr 27, 2005)

Of course, I do miss the glorious ladies of Rowani, but they send me notes and flowers sometimes. Want to read the one from the King's daughter? It's very sweet, but if you want something racier, read the one from his Mistress.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Of course, I do miss the glorious ladies of Rowani, but they send me notes and flowers sometimes. Want to read the one from the King's daughter? It's very sweet, but if you want something racier, read the one from his Mistress.



 Heehee, I think you've captured the air of Rowaini chauvinism that I showed in Araneau's story rather nicely 

The feeling towards women is something of a mix of Renaissance and modern, with a total disregard for political incorrectness, but the capability for women to be Swashbucklers too (but not Knights) and to rise in great rank as Witches.

By the way, I think I may not have told you the Rowaini racial abilities yet.  Let me know if I'm right and I will


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

OK guys, in case you want some ideas for making character histories, check out the questions here http://www.roleplayingtips.com/articles/character_questionnaire.php

If you don't want to be quite so thorough, still remember that adding interesting NPCs to your histories helps flesh out your character and gives me some NPCs I could use, for example.


----------



## khavren (Apr 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the way, I think I may not have told you the Rowaini racial abilities yet.  Let me know if I'm right and I will




You've listed the stat changes, but that's it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> You've listed the stat changes, but that's it.



OK, you also get Rowaini Craftmanship and Legendary Item. 

Rowaini Craftmanship: Rowaini get +3 racial bonus on all Craft skills. A Rowaini artisan who puts her heart and soul into her work (by spending 1 xp per day), assuming she succeeds at the Craft skill check, treats her result as if she had voluntarily raised the DC to be equal to the check result. Also, the results are doubled. This results in fine quality craftmanship quite quickly. They can also craft Masterpiece weapons, which give +2 to attack instead of +1 like masterwork, but these cost 10x as much as a masterwork weapon.

Legendary Item: Rowaini believe that any lovingly-crafted item has a potential to gain magical powers through absorbing the heroic energies of its wielder synergistically, particularly an item either crafted of Rowaini Heartstone or containing a Rowaini heartstone set into the item (such as on the hilt of a sword). A Rowaini may have one Legendary item, usually either self-crafted or gifted to her by a loved-one, but sometimes recovered from another hero. A Legendary Item does not have power in any but the hands of the Rowaini whose passions and souls are tied to it. After gaining a new level, the Rowaini may spend time either reworking the Legendary Item or meditating with the item close to her heart, paying XP but no gold to gain new and mysterious powers tied to her experiences* 

*(pick your item type and I'll tell you what it can have for a level 2 Rowaini, although you will start play with a bit less experience than 2000 if you choose to engage in this).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

OK, that should be all the basic info that the original six need, except BS who hasn't picked yet.  That means that if either alternate posts to say that they are still reading this, I'll start working on typing up their class info after I finish the Problem Set on Markov Chaining on which I'm working.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> . . . play with a bit less experience than 3000 if you choose to engage in this).




We're starting with 2,000xps, I thought.  I'll take 3,000 though!! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> We're starting with 2,000xps, I thought.  I'll take 3,000 though!!
> 
> Keia



 Stupid me and my typing the wrong adjacent number.  You're right.  Always take numbers that are off by 1 keypress with a grain of salt (this means that 9 could become 0)


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2005)

Still here!!   

Please correct me if I am wrong here. It is my understanding that things will not get started for some time. Right? 

I have a vacation from May 1 - 15 and will not have internet access during this time.   
I hope that this would not be an issue? This will be my vacation for the year!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Still here!!
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong here. It is my understanding that things will not get started for some time. Right?
> 
> ...



 Aye, tis likely that things won't start here for a while, and certainly the alternate adventure will start even later (and/or if somebody drops, it will take me a while to figure it out, since we might think that somebody just hasn't been posting much, like Silentspace who I'm sure will be back but hasn't posted in a bit.

Anyways, once these Markov Chains and Singular Value Decomposition MAtrices bite the dust, I might have time to finish the Avenger for you 

Cheers,
Rystil


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2005)

Sweet!!   

Draconic Vengance... Can't wait to take a bite out of it!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Sweet!!
> 
> Draconic Vengance... Can't wait to take a bite out of it!!



 Heehee, MacMojiin the Avenger Dragon wants _you_ to help take a bite out of Dragonlords


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Here are the summaries of a couple of the spells:

Accuracy (CA), War Mage, Wu Jen.  Range increment is doubled for duration of spell. Dur: 10 min/lvl

Hawkeye (CD): Druid, Ranger, +5 competence bonus to spot checks and range increment for projectiles increases by 50%.

Arrowmind (CAd, p.143): Rng, Sor/Wiz, With a ranged weapon, you threaten all squares within your melee reach, and you do not provoke attacks of opportunity from any ranged attacks you make. Dur: 1 min/lvl, Rng: Personal.

_Note: (CA) Complete Arcane, (CAd) Complete Adventurer, (CD) Complete Divine_


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 27, 2005)

<Homer Simpsons voice/> Dragon Lords... Mmmm.. tasty....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Here are the summaries of a couple of the spells:
> 
> Accuracy (CA), War Mage, Wu Jen.  Range increment is doubled for duration of spell. Dur: 10 min/lvl
> 
> ...



 Yes to Accuracy and Arrowmind (Arrowmind is good for 1st-level, but I think its fair).  No to Hawkeye because its a Divine spell, and I'm going to leave the poor Rangers with as many special spells that they can have (shh...I know the druids get it too ).


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay, finished up spells and posted equipment.  I would love any suggestions on different materials campaign specific that you might suggest, or on any other items.

Also, I have one feat left and two languages to purchase.  Any ideas?

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, finished up spells and posted equipment.  I would love any suggestions on different materials campaign specific that you might suggest, or on any other items.
> 
> Also, I have one feat left and two languages to purchase.  Any ideas?
> 
> ...



 Okay looks good.  There wouldn't be any materials that you could afford with a starting level 2 character, so don't worry about those for now 

Your feat is the Arcanist replacement for Scribe Scroll, and you can take Metamagic, Item Creation, or (in place of Spell Mastery which is much less useful to Arcanists) Spell Focus.

For languages, think about things your character would have studied.  There are languages of other worlds that I listed (I see you took High Praetorian, which is an interesting choice, as there are very few who speak that outside of Preatorianus, since its the language of the nobility; maybe your archery instructor was a renegade Praetorian Shanarch?  They do have warbows there ) and also the typical planar languages too.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Is a masterwork warbow in my price range?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Is a masterwork warbow in my price range?
> 
> Keia



 Yes, you'll pay 1500 GP + 600 per point of Str bonus if its Mighty.  The Praetorians have their own superior material version for their use only, but unlike the basic version, they don't sell these to anyone, and they hunt down people who buy them on the black market.  (The Alvasis were an attempt to cut down on the Praetorian monopoly of the new and cool weapons)


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2005)

Some random comments:

Spells: I wouldn't take Dancing Lights *and* Light as Signature Spells, you can still prepare the other. Take Read Magic instead of Dancing Lights, so you always have it ready if needed.

Then, your number of 1st level spells in the spellbook is wrong, I think. Should be 8 (3+5 from Int). Spellcasting Prodigy only increases Int for determining bonus spells and spell DCs (guess you figured that in?)!

I'd maybe consider Sleep instead of Color Spray (mostly to avoid overlaps), tho, I could also change that, of course (mostly picked Color Spray, since I'll probably learn Spell Focus (Illusion) later ). In any case, that spell will be swapped out at 6th level, anyways (given that the 3.5 Sorcerer rules apply - Rystil?).

Feat: Spell Focus (Evocation or Transmutation)? Not really immediately useful, tho. Maybe some Sudden Metamagic feat without prerequisite (Sudden Extend or Sudden Silent)? Well, or Scribe Scroll. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, you'll pay 1500 GP + 600 per point of Str bonus if its Mighty.  The Praetorians have their own superior material version for their use only . . .




Is that at the doubled price for Eldiz already or not?  Seems overly high for a 1d10 vs. 1d8, but I'm guessing theres more to it than that.

As for background, I'm thinking that either a parent or his teacher was killed while on Altania in magical studies.  He pursued leads to Eldiz, where the leads and his money dried up.  While doing good deeds and trying to raise the money to continue the search, he drew the attention of a Praetorian, who intimated that he could help in the search.  First, he insisted that Zykovian develop the natural talents the Praetorian had noticed, then he would help in the search.  After training as a marksman, the Praetorian was gone, leaving behind one of his bows . . . something he would never have done.

Angry that he had 'wasted' time and experience toward something so different from his magical studies and the pursuit of the murderer(s), Zykovian still had to raise money to get off planet . . . back to the wanted posters.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Is that at the doubled price for Eldiz already or not?  Seems overly high for a 1d10 vs. 1d8, but I'm guessing theres more to it than that.
> 
> As for background, I'm thinking that either a parent or his teacher was killed while on Altania in magical studies.  He pursued leads to Eldiz, where the leads and his money dried up.  While doing good deeds and trying to raise the money to continue the search, he drew the attention of a Praetorian, who intimated that he could help in the search.  First, he insisted that Zykovian develop the natural talents the Praetorian had noticed, then he would help in the search.  After training as a marksman, the Praetorian was gone, leaving behind one of his bows . . . something he would never have done.
> 
> ...



 It is already triple-priced for being Praetorian-make.  Compared to the 700ish+ (don't have exact number as I'm logged in the Computation Sturctures lab at the moment) for a Composite Longbow in Eldiz its not *so* expensive comparatively, but its still a lot, I guess.

The backstory sounds good, and there can definitely be some ties there, I like it and I can use it 
Its still somewhat odd that its a highborn Preatorian, but I'll work that in somehow


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Some random comments:
> 
> Spells: I wouldn't take Dancing Lights *and* Light as Signature Spells, you can still prepare the other. Take Read Magic instead of Dancing Lights, so you always have it ready if needed.
> 
> ...



 Good suggestions Thanee.  You are correct that it doesn't add to spells in the spellbook (although it adds to both Int and Cha for determining bonus stuff, based on the odd wording of the feat, where you choose one class instead of one stat; the same reason why a Bard/Sorcerer would not get the Charisma boost to both classes).  And you are correct that you do get to switch out Signature Spells at the same rate as a sorcerer with Spells Known.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is already triple-priced for being Praetorian-make.  Compared to the 700ish+ (don't have exact number as I'm logged in the Computation Sturctures lab at the moment) for a Composite Longbow in Eldiz its not *so* expensive comparatively, but its still a lot, I guess.




Anything on the Range, crit, weight, special arrows, etc..  Thanks in advance! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Anything on the Range, crit, weight, special arrows, etc..  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Keia



 Yay, I'm back home, so I can actually answer this 

Range is 130, so that's 30% better than a normal longbow.  Damage is d10, and crit is still 20/x3.  It weighs 6 lbs.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Can I take it as my 1.5? or would that not be possible?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Can I take it as my 1.5? or would that not be possible?
> 
> Keia



 No, its not Altanian.  Sorry :\.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Added early background and finished equipment.

Could use some names but I figured I'd let you supply them if you wanted.

Keia


----------



## khavren (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, you've only made six 4d6 rolls, but you can do seven and drop one roll; so you could just do one more (with the Roll Dice, not Roll Stats page, as linked above (1st page)) and swap out the lowest, if the new roll is higher.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Man, I missed this before! 

Here is my 7th roll http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=78668

so I'll swap the 12 for the 17 and shimmy stats about a bit. Should be able to post the barebones sheet up soon. What do I do with the d20?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2005)

Forget the d20 (if you mean the d20 roll, Rystil mentioned early in this thread). 

Nice 7th roll, btw! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Added early background and finished equipment.
> 
> Could use some names but I figured I'd let you supply them if you wanted.
> 
> Keia



 Cool background.  I'll supply the names as needed


----------



## khavren (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll take a rapier for my legendary item, one I took from another pirate in a duel, just before I took his ship and his cargo, leaving him fuming in a rowboat in the middle of the sea. Ah, the start of my illustrious career when I was only 15 years old!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Forget the d20 (if you mean the d20 roll, Rystil mentioned early in this thread).
> 
> Nice 7th roll, btw!
> 
> ...



 Yeah, my request for the d20 turned out to not be necessary.  It doesn't hurt ya though.  And congratulations on your 7th roll producing a 17!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> I'll take a rapier for my legendary item, one I took from another pirate in a duel, just before I took his ship and his cargo, leaving him fuming in a rowboat in the middle of the sea. Ah, the start of my illustrious career when I was only 15 years old!



 Heehee, did you leave him with a gun with just the one bullet....oh wait, never mind


----------



## khavren (Apr 27, 2005)

Nah, but I did leave him with a barrel of apples and a bottle of whiskey, since those were his two favorite things in the world


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh and if you have the exotic proficiency to spare, you could make it a Rowaini Dueling Sabre instead of a rapier.  Its basically the same as a rapier but it does longsword damage (d8).  Still has 18-20/x2 crit though


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

Just to note, bluesteel has no application other than being  umm . . . blue-tinted steel.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Just to note, bluesteel has no application other than being  umm . . . blue-tinted steel.
> 
> Keia



 Yeah, I figured it out.  Seems colour-coordination appropriate though


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Nah, but I did leave him with a barrel of apples and a bottle of whiskey, since those were his two favorite things in the world



 Oh, by the way, if its a weapon, then you can pay 160 XP to get a +1 enhancement bonus to it and make it a magic weapon, at no gold piece cost.


----------



## khavren (Apr 27, 2005)

Exotic weapon prof to spare? You mean one of my bonus fighter feats? Doesn't really seem worth it to spend a feat on just shifting to a d8 for damage. Rowaini don't get free exotic weapons from thier region?


----------



## khavren (Apr 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, if its a weapon, then you can pay 160 XP to get a +1 enhancement bonus to it and make it a magic weapon, at no gold piece cost.




Oh, totally. And with a heartstone in it. Not sure how those work tho.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Oh, totally. And with a heartstone in it. Not sure how those work tho.



 The heartstone stores the emotional imprint, and sometimes certain memories, of the item's crafter and then each of its owners.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

finished the background stuff.  Should be about ready to go!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Exotic weapon prof to spare? You mean one of my bonus fighter feats? Doesn't really seem worth it to spend a feat on just shifting to a d8 for damage. Rowaini don't get free exotic weapons from thier region?



 Nope.  Not every Rowaini uses those weapons.  They are exotic in Rowain and extremely expensive anywhere else.  Think of it as if there was, like, only one country that had Spiked Chains.  So its still exotic weapon for them, but its even rarer elsewhere because they're the only ones that have it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> finished the background stuff.  Should be about ready to go!
> 
> Keia



 OK, cool!  We've now 2/6 people complete!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

OK FreeXenon, it looks like from SilentSpace's thread that he's going to be mainly unable to post for the next month, so I'm going to move you up to play, and we'll regroup later and figure out where we stand in a month.  Additionally, the Avenger is done, though it took much longer than I had expected.  Expect to see in in Encyclopaedia Altania immediately (now linked in my sig!).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh wait.  FreeXenon's going to be gone too.  Hmm....I'll check if Frukathka is still around.  Meanwhile, the Avenger is still done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

OK, Ecomancer is coming up imminently in the Encyclopaedia Altanica thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the RG post Fru.  Just wondering about your character: Does she not have a family or are they all dead?  Perhaps because they don't have birth parents of any sort, most Mojiin find ties of family between them to be very important (the families aren't overly complicated, either, as they are not biologically rooted.  Mojiin are either Gharys, Vialn, or Eralsh, meaning "Little Sister" , "Sister" , and "Elder Sister").  That your character goes by a personal epithet, "Wildheart" , instead of a family name seems to imply either a rebellious independence or a lonely attempt at self-actualisation, having no family.  If that's your intenion, then that's absolutely cool with me.  I just wanted you to know in case you didn't know about Mojiin culture and didn't intend that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Actually, thinking about it more.  That name sounds very Amaranthian.  Maybe Saylee was raised there?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm still frothing to play. I get some leg work done on the character just in case.  
It seems that our Avenger is a Ranger/Paladin combo,  very cool! 

It the description it says that 
"Spellcasting: A Preserver casts divine spells from the Druid spell list as a Druid does." 
I am assuming that you meant to delete this?

Armor and weapon proficiencies? I am assuming all weapons and all armors? Or must the Avenger stick to light armor? Medium  armor?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'm still frothing to play. I get some leg work done on the character just in case.
> It seems that our Avenger is a Ranger/Paladin combo,  very cool!
> 
> It the description it says that
> ...



 Oops, consider the offending line deleted.  Would you believe that I just copy off of other charts? 

Full proficiency and no restrictions!

Ah yes, a Ranger/Paladin with a twist and no spellcasting.  I'm rather proud of coming up with all the required special abilities to balance that out, although some were just yoinked from the original classes, of course.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

Here I quote you saying


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The claw is normally a secondary attack. * However, you can also treat it as a second weapon and make iterative attacks if you have the proper feats (Rapidstrike and Improved Rapidstrike from the Draconomicon, which can only be taken by dragons and a few other things and give multiple claw attacks).




and in the Racial description it says:


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Natural Attacks: In their humanoid form, Mojiin can attack with their *two claws (primary) and bite (secondary)*, dealing 1d6, 1d6, and 1d8 damage, respectively. When in quadrapedal form, they can attack with two claws (primary), bite (secondary), and tail slap (secondary), dealing 1d8, 1d8, 2d6 and 1d10, respectively.




Should we assume the racial description will take precedence?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Here I quote you saying
> 
> 
> and in the Racial description it says:
> ...



 No.  This time, very rarely, I didn't make a mistake.  The claw is normally primary, but it becomes secondary if you wield a one-handed weapon and hope to make a claw attack with the other hand.  I can see how taking it out of context confused you though


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

Gotcha!

Could I have some history of Arris and the Drogon Lords. I am thinking of having my character start there. Maybe a little more of the Avengers, Preservers, Dragon Lords?

Mojiin Names and culture...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Gotcha!
> 
> Could I have some history of Arris and the Drogon Lords. I am thinking of having my character start there. Maybe a little more of the Avengers, Preservers, Dragon Lords?
> 
> Mojiin Names and culture...



 Sure!  There's currently some tidbits scattered about the threads (recently, there's that one I wrote for Fru just a bit above).  I'll get something more comprehensive for you in a bit.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

I have gathered a lot of the posts that have been scattered about. 

The true form of a Mojiin is its Dragon form. Will I be corrrect to state my type as
Large Dragon (Shapeshifter) since they are as long as they are tall taking up more than a 5' square in combat

DD
DD 

or does the tail length not really taken into account?

Since the humanoid form is medium size you have the claw, claw, bite damage appropriate to medium size d6/d6/d8 and when in dragon form it is one size larger d8/d8/2d6?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have gathered a lot of the posts that have been scattered about.
> 
> The true form of a Mojiin is its Dragon form. Will I be corrrect to state my type as
> Large Dragon (Shapeshifter) since they are as long as they are tall taking up more than a 5' square in combat
> ...



 Nope, the Dragon form is still size Medium.  The Mojiin dragon form just has an unusually long tail (which is why it can make tail slaps even though most Medium dragons cannot), and it does barely bleed over a five foot square, but its still Medium.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

Cool stuff! Thanks!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Cool stuff! Thanks!!



 No problem.  I'm working on the history and such right now, should be done soon.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

Automatic and bonus Languages for Mojiin?

I am looking for a medium or light armor - dex bonus not necessary but minimal ACP?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

*History*

This is the history passed down by the Mojiin:

First there was Arris ("Mother" in the Mojiin tongue) and she was full of bountiful life energy, arraying herself in lush, verdant garments of plant-life.  Slowly, through a process of evolution, animals came to evolve, at first in the large, beautiful lakes and oceans, but then upon the land.  

In her love for all living things, Arris created the Mojiin ("People") to protect as caretakers to watch over and cherish all of her bounty.  The Mojiin are special because unlike the other animals, who had been born through evolution of a common stock, each having mortal parents, the Mojiin are all the children of Arris.  This is why Mojiin refer to all other Mojiin as sister (even though they have no apparent gender), as they have been formed from such a parthenogenesis.

The Mojiin prospered, as did the land, for many eons.  And then a strange thing happened.  One of the animals, a cute hairy little creature, evolved to a new stage where its members lost much of their hair and became bipedal with opposable thumbs.  They developed culture and proved themselves to be even smarter than the Mojiin, if not full of the wisdom of the People.  They named themselves Valsians after Valsos, their chieftain, and sought to find their place in the world.

Unable to evolve through reproduction, nonetheless the Mojiin were familiar with meditative rituals that allowed them to rapidly evolve during their own lifetime.   One of these, for example, allowed them to gain wings and soar through the sky.  The Mojiin strove to create a new stage of evolution, where they could become bipedal like the Valsians, that they might approach and befriend these new people, companions with whom they could share their love of Arris.  However, the Mojiin loved their old shape, and so they instead gained the ability to transform between the two, and to this day, all Mojiin will learn this ritual when they are but young.

Having giving themselves forms similar to those of the Valsians, the Mojiin came as emissaries to Valthos, chief of the Valsians.  Valthos agreed to meet with the Mojiin, and he asked the people many questions, learning much of Arris and her ways.  The power of Arris's life energy intrigued him, and so he entreated the Mojiin to let him train with them, promising that despite his status as chief of the Valsians, that he would be as a child among the wise Mojiin.  

The Mojiin were pleased with this, and so they taught Valthos the way of the Preserver, and Valthos excelled at his lessons, but even still, in sooth he learned his lessons well but sought to apply the knowledge of the Mojiin in new and more challenging ways, attempting tasks that his teachers had bade him try not until he had more experience, and some that they considered altogether impossible.  When Arris was not ready to yield him enough energy to complete his desires, he used his link to grab more, as much as he could hold, throwing the precautions of the Mojiin to the winds and shaping the energy to his will instead of using the power that Arris provided freely.  The lush land around him withered in response, but his magic was successful.  

In horror, the Mojiin banished Valthos from them, but he no longer cared.  Considering himself the true master of Arris, he honed his power and conquered many of the lesser dragons or Arris, turning them to his will and that of his people.  Then he returned and spread his knowledge to his own people.  Thus, he became the first Dragonlord.    

With their newfound power, the Valsians spread from a small community to a flourishing culture with multiple cities, each ruled by a Dragonking, a mighty Dragonlord.  But this prosperity came at a great cost, as the Valsians were rapidly destroying Arris, transforming the once-lush planet into a massive desert of barren wastelands, where water and forest were scarce commodities indeed.  

Outraged at this cancerous growth, the heretofore peaceful Mojiin formed an army and assaulted the Valsians, but the People lost this battle, and so the Valsians subjugated them, as the Dragonlords were wont.  Even so, some small number of Mojiin Preservers still seek to protect what little is left of Arris's wildlife, while Avengers hope to destroy the Valsian scourge.

Of recent note are two more inventions of the Valsians.  One, named Vhalia, who loved Arris as did a Mojiin, created the art of Ecomancy.  Although the People were initially sceptical, reminded of Valthos's betrayal, nevertheless, they were convinced by the love in her heart, and indeed their eyes teared as they thought of what could have been, had their first student been Vhalia and not Valthos.  

Second, the thief Zharan has weaseled his way to a high position with the Dragonemperor Ghalcian, who nominally (but not in practical reality) rules over the other Dragonkings from his seat in Valthas (in reality, he's just the most powerful of the Dragonkings, but not strong enough to enforce hegemony).  Zharan did this by developing a means of stealing power from Dragonlords similar to that used by Dragonlords to take power from Arris.  He call the art "Dweamoureating" and taught it to a group that serves Ghalcian.
-----

There's more, but this isa pretty thorough brief summary.  Names and culture coming up


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Auto-languages? Mojiin. Bonus languages? Depends on your history if you have some from other worlds. If you're a stay-at-home kind of Mojiin (i.e. haven't gone Spelljamming) you might have picked up Lifesong from a Preserver or Valsian from a Valsian. Also Sylvan, Draconic, the elemental languages, and Celestial.

For armour, minimal ACP means high Dex bonus, pretty much always. The lowest ACP that I could find is -0 on a medium armour, but the armour is not cheap and it gives only +3 armour bonus. You best bet is probably (if you are willing to spend 2450 of your 3000 starting gold on one armour) is a Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate. it has +5 AC +4 max Dex and -2 ACP.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh, FreeXenon. I think you may have given yourself too many magic items


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

By the way, looks like you got your name and history.  Do you still need the other info then?


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You best bet is probably (if you are willing to spend 2450 of your 3000 starting gold on one armour) is a Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate. it has +5 AC +4 max Dex and -2 ACP.




Does this armour work for Preservers? i.e. not violate their no-metal armor rule?

If so, SOLD.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon,

Couple of easy things on your character . . . 

Xps should be 2,000xps for the character at this point. 

You get full hitpoints at first level (the first die roll should be a 10!) that should help in hit points.

And, of course  the nice items.  If you want to give me them, I'd been happy to join your group!! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Does this armour work for Preservers? i.e. not violate their no-metal armor rule?
> 
> If so, SOLD.



 Yes it does.  It isn't metal at all; its plants.  But it is almost all of your 3000 gold


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> FreeXenon,
> 
> Couple of easy things on your character . . .
> 
> ...



 Keia's stuff is quite correct.  And I didn't think of that, but you're right, you could definitely use that uber-crown more than an Avenger


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes it does.  It isn't metal at all; its plants.  But it is almost all of your 3000 gold




I don't mind, I don't need that much other equipment. I don't really need any weapons other than a missile weapon of some sort - I will rely mostly on my claws, bite and, when in Dragon form, tail slap.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keia's stuff is quite correct.  And I didn't think of that, but you're right, you could definitely use that uber-crown more than an Avenger




Heck, I'd even wear the shift (it goes with my color scheme) . . . under the armor, of course.     

Keia


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 28, 2005)

How much extra would it cost for that armor to be masterwork? (For future magical enhancements)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> How much extra would it cost for that armor to be masterwork? (For future magical enhancements)



 Not a copper penny; it already starts as masterwork


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Heck, I'd even wear the shift (it goes with my color scheme) . . . under the armor, of course.
> 
> Keia



 Yes, you might look ridiculous in a nymph's shift otherwise (and your armour isn't transparent Altanian Spellcrystal like Alyria's )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> I don't mind, I don't need that much other equipment. I don't really need any weapons other than a missile weapon of some sort - I will rely mostly on my claws, bite and, when in Dragon form, tail slap.



 ::nods:: That makes sense


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not a copper penny; it already starts as masterwork




Sweet! Definitely SOLD!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Sweet! Definitely SOLD!



 Well the Mojiin make it specifically because they know Preservers like you (who have medium armour proficiency but restrictions) will like it.  

Oh, and hopefully the above history info of Arris can help you out with your character history too


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and hopefully the above history info of Arris can help you out with your character history too




Absolutely!

I should have a chance to continue rounding out / completing my character this evening.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Absolutely!
> 
> I should have a chance to continue rounding out / completing my character this evening.



 Nice!  Then we will have 3/6 totally complete.  I'm thinking once we have 3 or 4 of them completely done and the rest in preliminary that I can put up the IC Thread and start playing with the isolated players who are ready, working towards preliminaries and such.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

It looks like three Mojiin, a Rowani (Dolrathi), an Altanian, and a Shatterstone for the group . . . should be interesting.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> It looks like three Mojiin, a Rowani (Dolrathi), an Altanian, and a Shatterstone for the group . . . should be interesting.
> 
> Keia



 Two Mojiin, methinks.  We have a Dolathi who dresses up as Rowaini and then a real Rowaini.  The key is that FreeXenon is making an alt character.  And Shatterstone is probably going some Amaranthian.

Still, looks like an interesting group.  Last time, they didn't have as many people who couldn't pass off as human.

I just had a weird thought...its technically possible to have a dinosaur (sort of, the Lacerta) a pirate (Swashbuckler pirate) and a Ninja (Larakese ninja) in your party in this system.  Yay April Fool's Dragon


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

2000xp - cool! 

Hit points - good to know - I was not exactly sure by tentatively thought I had the right formula.   

I will change the language from Lifesong to Praetorian

Is this Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate considered a light armor like mithril is or is movement limited to 20' ?

Now listen! I thought everyone received these items?? It came with the character template.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> 2000xp - cool!
> 
> Hit points - good to know - I was not exactly sure by tentatively thought I had the right formula.
> 
> ...



 Yup, you get full HP at level one and roll for the rest, taking half if you get less than half.  

Also yup, you get full 30-ft movement with the Greenweave Breastplate.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

Sweet!! 

In my history I have that I followed this Praetorian female to another planet and have been hunting her. Should I make that the Praetorian home world or something else more convenient - or should I stay homebound?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Sweet!!
> 
> In my history I have that I followed this Praetorian female to another planet and have been hunting her. Should I make that the Praetorian home world or something else more convenient - or should I stay homebound?



 If you were chasing her, you would probably come to Eldiz for leads.  That would be splendid.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

Eldiz it is, then.

Thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Eldiz it is, then.
> 
> Thanks!



 No problem


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm . . . I see a plot stewing inside a GM's head . . . yes, a plot . . . hmmm. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Hmmm . . . I see a plot stewing inside a GM's head . . . yes, a plot . . . hmmm.
> 
> Keia



 Whatever dost thou mean?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

In the Avenger descriptive text you mention Nemesis...
 "Jiival Barryn, you have been judged by Nemesis and found guilty. You life is now forfeit. ..."

Is that something specific to Avenger or Mojiin culture or something else?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> In the Avenger descriptive text you mention Nemesis...
> "Jiival Barryn, you have been judged by Nemesis and found guilty. You life is now forfeit. ..."
> 
> Is that something specific to Avenger or Mojiin culture or something else?



 As mentioned in the file with the Avenger's class abilities (which I guess is a silly place to put it), under the Nemesis's Caress ability, Nemesis is the vengeful aspect of Arris that is venerated by the Avengers, instead of the normal Mother aspect.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)

Oi!!! I really must learn to read! 
Did I mention that I suffer from short term memory loss!   

What is this Nemesis thingy again?... 
Never mind....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Oi!!! I really must learn to read!
> Did I mention that I suffer from short term memory loss!
> 
> What is this Nemesis thingy again?...
> Never mind....



 Heh, its not your fault.  That was a really weird place for me to put such info.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whatever dost thou mean?




Nothing . . . nothing at all . . . nothing to see here, move along.  These are not the plot hooks you are looking for . . . . <hand wave>   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nothing . . . nothing at all . . . nothing to see here, move along.  These are not the plot hooks you are looking for . . . . <hand wave>
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, it should be no surprise that I seem to be gathering everyone in Eldiz.  Where else but there at the Wildspace Metropolis would be the place to begin a grand Spelljamming adventure?


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 29, 2005)

What are equipment prices like on Arris?

I have some gold to spend on equipment (now that I have purchased my breastplate) and don't know how to


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 29, 2005)

FreeXenon,

Would it bother you if Mhrazhar D'el and Abdiel Lyanthra knew each other?

It may explain how two Mojiin happen to be in Eldiz.

What do you think?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> What are equipment prices like on Arris?
> 
> I have some gold to spend on equipment (now that I have purchased my breastplate) and don't know how to



 Everything costs the normal price, but you can't necessarily find all the items in the PH and DMG.  Specifically, many of the magic items are rare or more expensive.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> FreeXenon,
> 
> Would it bother you if Mhrazhar D'el and Abdiel Lyanthra knew each other?
> 
> ...




Sounds cool!  I also have a few things to purchase as well. 
It makes perfect sense that an Ecomancer and an Avenger would be working together.
I am still an  alternate as I will be on vaction for 2 weeks starting Saturday until the 15th and will not have internet access during this time.  

You can email me directly if you like: freexenon at gmail dot com.  

or you can wait until things are definite. It fair to ensure that everyone that is a primary be given the chance to respond and become a part of a wonderful game. I am patient


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Eonthar is actually a Preserver.  Other than that, it is true that Preservers and Avengers will sometimes work together.  In many ways, they have the same goals, even though they rarely see eye-to-eye in how to pursue said goals.  The Preservers see the Avengers as excessively violent, whereas the Avengers see the Preservers as unrealistically pacficistic and thus doomed to failure.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2005)

From my last few posts it makes you wonder if I actually read the posts!  
I apologize! 
It would make for an interesting relationship that is for sure!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks for the RG post Fru.  Just wondering about your character: Does she not have a family or are they all dead?  Perhaps because they don't have birth parents of any sort, most Mojiin find ties of family between them to be very important (the families aren't overly complicated, either, as they are not biologically rooted.  Mojiin are either Gharys, Vialn, or Eralsh, meaning "Little Sister" , "Sister" , and "Elder Sister").  That your character goes by a personal epithet, "Wildheart" , instead of a family name seems to imply either a rebellious independence or a lonely attempt at self-actualisation, having no family.  If that's your intenion, then that's absolutely cool with me.  I just wanted you to know in case you didn't know about Mojiin culture and didn't intend that




She has a family, except that she was raised by her parents with their attempt to corrupt her soul (they are evil), however she didn't want any part of their heritage. Her father beat her on multiple occasions, and one day ain her midteens she snapped. She killed him outright in self defense. Her mother then told her that her wild heart was no longer welcome under her roof. Saylee smiled when her mother said 'wild heart'. It stuck with her and she adopted it as she struck out on her own.

If I understand correctly the characters start off at 2nd level. I'm a little confused about the ecomancer's spell list, does she get to choose from any spell on both the druid and the wizards spell lists? Also, I was wondering, may I peruse the feats from Races of the Wild?


----------



## khavren (Apr 29, 2005)

By any chance does the Rowaini dueling saber count as a light weapon? If it does, I'll do the exotic feat for it, otherwise I'll stick with rapier. And the blade was forged by Brother William, the greatest pirate in the history of the seas of Rowaini and has been passed from pirate to pirate since then, usually covered with the blood of it's previous owner. I'll be spending the xp on making it a legendary item of course. The swashbuckler canny defense bonus says "no armor" Would that work like a mages "no armor" from 2nd ED or are there such things as specially woven silks that work like chain? Are the feats listed on the character progression all the feats or is there a possible "free" 1st level bonus feat? Any particular swashbuckler weapons that aren't listed in the SRD like parrying daggers, weapon breakers, etc? Oh, and I'll be getting the Eldiz citizinship, for my own protection, plus looking for work on a spell jamming vessel. Have to learn how the work so I can get one of my own.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She has a family, except that she was raised by her parents with their attempt to corrupt her soul (they are evil), however she didn't want any part of their heritage. Her father beat her on multiple occasions, and one day ain her midteens she snapped. She killed him outright in self defense. Her mother then told her that her wild heart was no longer welcome under her roof. Saylee smiled when her mother said 'wild heart'. It stuck with her and she adopted it as she struck out on her own.
> 
> If I understand correctly the characters start off at 2nd level. I'm a little confused about the ecomancer's spell list, does she get to choose from any spell on both the druid and the wizards spell lists? Also, I was wondering, may I peruse the feats from Races of the Wild?



 Hmm...you know, your history sounds like an awesome history for a Valsian Ecomancer more than a Mojiin.  Valsians are like the Ecomancer in the little blurb on the Encyclopaedia thread.  I say this because Valsians are more likely to evil and corrupted, and also because Mojiin don't have parents  (check out the links in FreeXenon's RG entry at the bottom; they lead to a lot of my posts on the matter) 

For the spell list, you get to pick from both the list of all the PH Druid spells or else any arcane spells you have in your staff (which you can learn like a wizard).

Yup, 2nd-level is correct.  You get 2000 XP.  As for Races of the Wild material, some of it is quite unbalanced, but other things are pretty cool, so you can take a look at it and vet any feat that catches your eye past me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> By any chance does the Rowaini dueling saber count as a light weapon? If it does, I'll do the exotic feat for it, otherwise I'll stick with rapier. And the blade was forged by Brother William, the greatest pirate in the history of the seas of Rowaini and has been passed from pirate to pirate since then, usually covered with the blood of it's previous owner. I'll be spending the xp on making it a legendary item of course. The swashbuckler canny defense bonus says "no armor" Would that work like a mages "no armor" from 2nd ED or are there such things as specially woven silks that work like chain? Are the feats listed on the character progression all the feats or is there a possible "free" 1st level bonus feat? Any particular swashbuckler weapons that aren't listed in the SRD like parrying daggers, weapon breakers, etc? Oh, and I'll be getting the Eldiz citizinship, for my own protection, plus looking for work on a spell jamming vessel. Have to learn how the work so I can get one of my own.



 OK, the Rowaini Dueling Sabre is not a light weapon.  However, the Rowaini Dueling Cutlass is an exotic weapon that is identical to a rapier except that it weighs an incredibly small amount and is a light weapon.

History of the blade sounds cool!

Armour restrictions are like the monk armour restriction.  You can still get one of your arcane buddies (there are 3 of them) to cast Mage Armour, or buy silks with no base armour bonus but magic armour enhancements (or Bracers of Armour of course).  Just like a monk 

The feats there are all your class bonus feats.  You still get your feat that every first level character gets, and your feats at every third level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> From my last few posts it makes you wonder if I actually read the posts!
> I apologize!
> It would make for an interesting relationship that is for sure!



 I know you read the posts because you have all those nice links in your RG entry.  See how I pimped it above?


----------



## khavren (Apr 29, 2005)

Would it be possible to have two legendary weapons, one made by me? Or are you limited to one item at a time?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...you know, your history sounds like an awesome history for a Valsian Ecomancer more than a Mojiin.  Valsians are like the Ecomancer in the little blurb on the Encyclopaedia thread.  I say this because Valsians are more likely to evil and corrupted, and also because Mojiin don't have parents  (check out the links in FreeXenon's RG entry at the bottom; they lead to a lot of my posts on the matter).



This was only an idea, I can come up with something else. I do want to play a Mojiin.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For the spell list, you get to pick from both the list of all the PH Druid spells or else any arcane spells you have in your staff (which you can learn like a wizard).



Okay, thanks for the clarification.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, 2nd-level is correct.  You get 2000 XP.  As for Races of the Wild material, some of it is quite unbalanced, but other things are pretty cool, so you can take a look at it and vet any feat that catches your eye past me.



The only one I was thinking about is *Magic of the Land*.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

> This was only an idea, I can come up with something else. I do want to play a Mojiin.



Understood   You can read those blurbs and feel free to come up with anything that suits you that fits in with the general info.



> Okay, thanks for the clarification.



No problem 



> The only one I was thinking about is Magic of the Land.



Yeah, that one is really unbalanced.  I was thinking about swapping it into my system as like a 20th-level class ability when I saw it, but I decided that it was still far too unbalanced


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to have two legendary weapons, one made by me? Or are you limited to one item at a time?



 You can make another potentially-legendary weapon, but you can only have a bond with one item, so you couldn't advance it or anything.  But you could give your masterpiece to a young pirate to use as his own and begin his life of swashbuckling and adventure


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, that one is really unbalanced.  I was thinking about swapping it into my system as like a 20th-level class ability when I saw it, but I decided that it was still far too unbalanced



All right. What about Spontaneous Healer (Complete Divine), Scorpion's Resolve (Sandstorm), or Photosynthetic Skin [Spelltouched] (Unearthed Arcana)?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right. What about Spontaneous Healer (Complete Divine), Scorpion's Resolve (Sandstorm), or Photosynthetic Skin [Spelltouched] (Unearthed Arcana)?



 Photosynthetic Skin is cool.  I don't have Sandstorm or Complete Divine, but I can guess what Spontaneous Healer might do, and desert-types feats seem like they would be apt for Arrians.  Let me know more specfically what those feats do, and I'll know for sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Spontaneous Healer allows you to swap out spells for cure spells on your list.
Scorpion's Resolve gives you a +4 bonus on saves vs. mind affecting spells and abilities.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Spontaneous Healer allows you to swap out spells for cure spells on your list.
> Scorpion's Resolve gives you a +4 bonus on saves vs. mind affecting spells and abilities.



 Hmm...thought so.  That Spontaneous Healer is really powerful, but I think its still fair, since clerics already have that ability and druids get their healing spells later.

Scorpion's Resolve sounds like a cool desertish analogue to Iron Will, with a bigger bonus but less spells affected, so I say yes.

So yes to all three


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Okay one last question before I start working on my character: 2nd level character have a wealth of 900 gp according to Table 5-1 (page 135) of the DMG. Is this what you are letting us use, or something different?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay one last question before I start working on my character: 2nd level character have a wealth of 900 gp according to Table 5-1 (page 135) of the DMG. Is this what you are letting us use, or something different?



 You get 3000 GP.  However, you do not necessarily have access to many sorts of items (or sometimes they are much more expensive), even ones that appear in the PH or the DMG.  

Oh and this applies to everyone here from Arris (although it looks like you guys bought Greenweave anyways): There isn't much usable metal in Arris, for instance, so metal items cost quite a bit more than usual, and many magic items are tougher than usual to find.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Absolute last question, masterwork armor costs 150 gp over and above the normal cost. Masterwork Armor lessens the ACP by 1. Does masterwork Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate exist?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Absolute last question, masterwork armor costs 150 gp over and above the normal cost. Masterwork Armor lessens the ACP by 1. Does masterwork Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate exist?



 It is already Masterwork.  

Although, And this is for everyone wearing the armour: I forgot to factor that into the ACP, so it should go down by 1.

Oh, and Frukathka only, you get Arcane Spell Failure if you wear it though.

And don't worry about the questions; I'm here to answer them


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and Frukathka only, you get Arcane Spell Failure if you wear it though.



What is it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is it?



 20% normally, but only 15% for Ecomancers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

And does this apply to every spell cast, or just those found on the wizards list?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And does this apply to every spell cast, or just those found on the wizards list?



 Just the arcane ones, aye.


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Rystil, for the ease of my eyes I have formatted The Ecomancer in MS Word, fixed some of the spelling (and the Old English to American English) and then converted it to PDF. Hope you don't mind and here it is:




Nice looking pdf.  With Rystil's permission, it would be cool to see all of them looking like that. (or even all of them together in a single pdf, now that would be cool!)

Then add all of the rules and background history . . .  

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2005)

Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate at ACP -1... Sweet. A -2 ACP was a little bit annoying but at -1 that's alright. 

Pimp'n my RG entry... Sweet!! I will have to start charging people to check it out!

I am looking for a throwable (melee) weapon... the standard stuff does not seem to do it for me... Do you have something with  d6 or greater damage with somehthing like a 40 range increment or greater? I am picturing something like a Mojiin racial weapon that you throw like a a boomerang... something like Krull had - a bladed throwing boomerang thingy. Good for Flavor...   



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Javelin  	1 gp  	1d4  	1d6  	x2  	30 ft.  	2 lb.  	Piercing
> Axe, throwing  	8 gp  	1d4  	1d6  	x2  	10 ft.  	2 lb.  	Slashing



Somthing like:
Mojiin, Fang	? gp  	1d4  	1d6  	x2  	40 ft.  	4 lb.  	Slashing
Returns if it misses


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate at ACP -1... Sweet. A -2 ACP was a little bit annoying but at -1 that's alright.
> 
> Pimp'n my RG entry... Sweet!! I will have to start charging people to check it out!
> 
> ...



 Yeah sorry about the ACP mistake 

Your RG post has all the vital Mojiin links, so it makes sense to send any Mojiin-lovers there 

I don't know if they'd have any overcomplicated metal weapons, since there is little metal on Arris.  They do, however, import metal from other worlds that have metal, so metal is not unknown, it just costs extra because nearly all of it has to be imported through Spelljamming.  Even so, the Spelljamming revolution was recent, so I see the peoples of Arris using imported metalworking techniques for their metal weapons but having older styles of weapons made from obsidian, stone, bone, and what plants can still be found.

I guess you could have a normal boomerang, especially since your proposed boomerang is significantly more powerful (and even the normal boomerang is an exotic weapon).  The normal boomerang is 1d4 damage 20/x2 crit bludgeoning, medium sized, range increment 20 ft, returns if it misses. 

I'm willing to look into making a new weapon that's balanced with the above boomerang as well, but realise that anything new will by necessity be an exotic weapon, requiring a feat to use


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 29, 2005)

Last question on Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate ... how much does it weigh? A standard breastplate weighs 30 lbs, does this weigh more, less or the same?

Also, I was thinking of purchasing a sling. While I realize that metal is rare on Arris, I assume that we can get enough to produce sling bullets. If not, what would they use as an alternative to sling bullets?


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 29, 2005)

Odd question but ... do Mojiin wear clothes? 

I am purchasing equipment for Abdiel, and it occured to me that seeing as they are androgynous creatures with no reproductive organs, they may not see any need to cover themselves in clothing.

Just curious.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Last question on Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate ... how much does it weigh? A standard breastplate weighs 30 lbs, does this weigh more, less or the same?
> 
> Also, I was thinking of purchasing a sling. While I realize that metal is rare on Arris, I assume that we can get enough to produce sling bullets. If not, what would they use as an alternative to sling bullets?



 I'll get back to you on the weight, since I'm logged in on an Athena terminal at the moment waiting for someone in the Student Centre.  

As for slings, including imports, there's certainly enough metal for bullets.  You could also use slingstones and just give them the same basic stats.

I think slings would be a good way to go for ranged, probably, considering the Mojiin do have those nice natural attacks (and aren't known for innovations in any case), it seems less likely that they would invent many weapons but simple ones...The Valsians do have powerjewel items, which are pretty neat but not something of which most Mojiin would approve...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Okey dokey.  Done meeting with her, so now my work for the day is over.  Always feels great when you finish a good day's work...at 10:30 AM... 

Anyways, it weighs only half as much as a normal breastplate


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Always feels great when you finish a good day's work...at 10:30 AM...




That depends on when you started... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That depends on when you started...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 That'd be 7:00 AM


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 29, 2005)

That's sounds similar to some of my Navy days. Muster at 07:00 and then off for the day by 10:00 or 10:30 if there was no maintenance or other work to do.   Short days are a great thing!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That's sounds similar to some of my Navy days. Muster at 07:00 and then off for the day if there was no maintenance or other work to do.   Short days are a great thing!



 Well for me, I woke up at 7:00, did all the problem sets and labs that were assigned last week and due today, handed them all in at 10:00 AM, met with someone at 10:15 AM, then jogged back to my dorm by 10:30 AM


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 29, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Odd question but ... do Mojiin wear clothes?
> 
> I am purchasing equipment for Abdiel, and it occured to me that seeing as they are androgynous creatures with no reproductive organs, they may not see any need to cover themselves in clothing.
> 
> Just curious.




Wasn't sure if you had seen this question.

BTW: Nice schedule ... Are you a student, faculty, grad student?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure if you had seen this question.
> 
> BTW: Nice schedule ... Are you a student, faculty, grad student?



 You're right.  You posted the question in between when I was typing something else, and they sent me to the next page 

I'm an undergrad, but its MIT, so not much work.

As for the Mojiin, some of them don't wear clothing and some of them do.  Its partially based on personal preference and partially based on family customs.  Mojiin do have a number of "sweet spots" along their scales that are softer and act as pleasure centres, and indeed their scales are quite soft altogether, which is why they don't have a natural armour bonus, and some families like to keep those covered, although they don't look any different than the other scales or anything.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh, and the Mojiin aren't necessarily androgynous, just no genitals or definitive genders. The Mojiin look at the natural world around them, and they oft compare themselves to other organisms, seeing the daughter Mojiin as budding off from Arris, the Mother. This principle causes their word for their sisters, which is genderless in their language, to take on a tone of femininity in translation, as they definitely see Arris as a female entity, as she bears children and then nourishes them with her bounty. In fact, some Mojiin venerate nature-loving female Valsians because of their ability to bear children and nourish them. However, some Mojiin have a more aggressive perspective to things, and admire the power of male animals in nature...Mojiin as a language has a third gender pronoun for Mojiin, but when they speak in other languages, they often pick between preferring to be called "He" or "She" merely because they are wise enough to realise that using "It" is subtly derogatory and demeaning to themselves, and that the subtleties such as the control of language in that way (that is, calling them "It" which brings the image of a beast or an inanimate object) make it easier for Valsians and others to see them as subhuman and not worth considering.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm an undergrad, but its MIT, so not much work.




Sarcasm? You smart. Me no get into MIT.  

I was wondering, can we use fractional base bonuses? Since Tralgs start with a level of giant, taking 3 levels of a 3/4 bab class like maybe a rogue or monk class if you have one seems like a good idea. Maybe a monkish class, something to boost will saves?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sarcasm? You smart. Me no get into MIT.
> 
> I was wondering, can we use fractional base bonuses? Since Tralgs start with a level of giant, taking 3 levels of a 3/4 bab class like maybe a rogue or monk class if you have one seems like a good idea. Maybe a monkish class, something to boost will saves?



 I'm not using fractional BAB for this system.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh, FreeXenon, I was reading your history again, and I realised that you had called Eldiz a planet.  Eldiz is actually a huge, sprawling metropolis on the planet of Kanath.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 30, 2005)

Ahhh... So Eldiz on the planet Kanath it is!!!!   

I will be gone starting tonight until May 15th, so please do not take my silence as disinterest. My vacation takes me to places without internet access. 


Rystil keep it the awsome work. I will see you guys when I get back!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 30, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Ahhh... So Eldiz on the planet Kanath it is!!!!
> 
> I will be gone starting tonight until May 15th, so please do not take my silence as disinterest. My vacation takes me to places without internet access.
> 
> ...



 Good luck on your trip!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Okay, looks like I have my race but now I need to look at classes.  Consider me most curious of these:

Siren
Amazon
Runemaiden/Runetemptress
Votress
Nymph

Swanmay (minor interest)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, looks like I have my race but now I need to look at classes.  Consider me most curious of these:
> 
> Siren
> Amazon
> ...



 Okey Dokey.  I'll post a brief outline of these classes soon on this thread.  Then if you can pick two or three of your favourites, I can fully stat them out for you.  Also, if you'd rather not deal with the high-level mechanics, I can just send the low-level information.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, if you'd rather not deal with the high-level mechanics, I can just send the low-level information.




No, that shouldn't be an issue as I’m always curious to know where my characters are going.  Also I do favor fractional BAB and saves so I don't totally frown on mechanics, I just don’t like them when they keep me from doing what I really want to do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Siren: A powerful sorceress who uses the power of her songs to bend the minds and hearts of those around her, and she is full of useful skills and information from her time spent among social circles.

Sirens have many Charisma-based skills (6 + Int), and all their magic is based on Charisma as well, and medium base attack.  They spontaneously sing spellsongs, which always have verbal components and can produce powerful enchantment effects at lower levels than most classes (For instance, Sirens get Hideous Laughter at level 1). 
---------------------

Amazon: A skillful, stealthy, and mighty warrior-maiden known for using her natural surroundings to her advantage. They live in the jungles far from Seelyne
Runemaiden/Runetemptress- A mighty warrior devoted to the arcane mysteries of Amaranthia, she draws runes to invoke her powers, and others can use them as well

Amazons gets feats, full attack bonus, plenty of skills (6 + Int bonus), and a variety of useful combat-related abilities.  You can see Antiope, the iconic Amazon, fighting Araneau, the iconic Swashbuckler, in the Swashbuckler entry of the Encyclopaedia Altanica. 
--------------------

Runemaiden/Runetemptress:  A mighty warrior devoted to the arcane mysteries of Amaranthia, she draws runes to invoke her powers, and others can use them as well

Runemaidens have full base attack bonus, but not many skills (2 + Int mod).  They do, however, gain a variety of runes and rune-based special abilities.  Mainly, the runes allow her to put her spells per day into one use magic items that anyone can use, allowing her to, for instance distribute a Cat's Grace rune to the party Swashbuckler so he can activate it himself.  If somebody else uses them, though, they are less effective than if she uses them herself. 
-----------------------
Votress: A holy maiden devoted to one of the fey lords, often Titania; she forswears the use of weapons and perfects her mind and body in her mistress's service

Votresses gain divine magic (as a cleric) and several special abilities from their vows to their mistress.  They have medium base attack and a fairly nice skill pool (with 4 + Int skills).  They can't use or carry weapons, or they lose their powers.  
-----------------------

Nymph: Not to say that Naiads, Dryads, Oreads, Haliai, Oceanids, Nereids, Meliai, Epimeliads, Daphniai, Aurai, Anthousa, Lampiads, etc cannot take other classes, but this class embodies the spirit of the nymph. Members are skillful and emphasise their ties to nature, while simultaneously gaining powers associated with the Monster Manual nymph.

Nymphs have medium base attack and maxed out skills with a large selection (8 + Int mod), and special abilities associated with nymphs.  Not to mention the druid spellcasting.  Since the Monster Manual Nymph is a Naiad, taking levels in the Nymph class as a Naiad produces a similar (but more interesting and balanced) result to playing a Monster Manual Nymph, although each Nymph type has her own special differences with this class.  Think of these as Racial or Evolved levels for Nymphs, since Sidhe can't take this class.  There's still 20 levels though.
------

Swanmay: The warrior-maidens of Seelyne, who are known for their love of animals; they can even transform into swan form.

Swanmays have full base attack bonus, feats, and druid magic, with a decent skill pool and skills (4 + Int bonus).  They also like to play with their animal friends, turn into animals (and magic swans), and summon animals.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

I would guess that Siren, Amazon, Nymph would be my picks...  Does the druid magic from nymph and swanmay stack for the higher level or do they progress separately?

Votress:  Is that basically a cleric/monk?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would guess that Siren, Amazon, Nymph would be my picks...  Does the druid magic from nymph and swanmay stack for the higher level or do they progress separately?
> 
> Votress:  Is that basically a cleric/monk?



 Druid and Swanmay progress separately.  Yup, Votress is something like a cleric/monk, which can be nice as the Wisdom gets used for a few things.  I'll go ahead and type up the Siren, Amazon, and Nymph classes then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Druid and Swanmay progress separately.




Yeah, the swanmay is down on the list then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, the swanmay is down on the list then.



 K.  Doing Nymph first, in case you want to cherrypick the first few levles for your Kraneia (or other sort of nymph), regardless of your final choice (no pun intended of course)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> K.  Doing Nymph first, in case you want to cherrypick the first few levles for your Kraneia (or other sort of nymph), regardless of your final choice (no pun intended of course)




Cool, and of course it was unintended.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, and of course it was unintended.



 What, you think I would do something as tasteless as make a pun on purpose?  Alright, you caught me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What, you think I would do something as tasteless as make a pun on purpose?  Alright, you caught me



No not you! :shocked:


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No not you! :shocked:



 Nymph is up, and Siren has her story, but no mechanics yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nymph is up, and Siren has her story, but no mechanics yet.



Nymph seems way cool...  

To bad we can't play gestalt characters...  I would take the Nymph and the Siren in a heartbeat.   

I would be curious of the nymph abilites for well most races but I'll _cherry pick_ for now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> To bad we can't play gestalt characters... I would take the Nymph and the Siren in a heartbeat.




Hahahaha, you're a greedy one aren't you.  These classes are already gestalt 

I'm not sure if I'll be able to write the Siren immediately.  I guess I'm a weirdo to let this happen to me, but tonight's Fullmetal Alchemist was extremely upsetting, so I'm going to need to chill before I can write.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, you're a greedy one aren't you.  These classes are already gestalt




yes but they could always be more gestalt!  

Where playing at level two right...?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I'll be able to write the Siren immediately.  I guess I'm a weirdo to let this happen to me, but tonight's Fullmetal Alchemist was extremely upsetting, so I'm going to need to chill before I can write.




It happens.   (leave the details out as I might get that on DVD sometime.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> yes but they could always be more gestalt!
> 
> Where playing at level two right...?
> 
> ...



 Level two, yup.

Yeah, without giving a spoiler, someone died.  Someone that it was somewhat obvious was going to die from before the episode, but I hoped he wouldn't, and it was super-duper obvious that he would die during the episode, but then he seemed to be about to escape, but then he did die.  And between this and the music...pure emotional affectation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Level two, yup.




Well that does me like no good! 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, without giving a spoiler, someone died.




I would list the word "he" as a spoiler...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that does me like no good!
> 
> 
> 
> I would list the word "he" as a spoiler...



 All of the main characters in the series are male except Winry and those two girls with guns.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> All of the main characters in the series are male except Winry and those two girls with guns.




Cool, haven't watched it...  I like to watch/read something from the very beginning so I’ve like see two characters, the ones that get on all the covers of the DVD boxes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, haven't watched it...  I like to watch/read something from the very beginning so I’ve like see two characters, the ones that get on all the covers of the DVD boxes.



 Well, if *they* died, they wouldn't be able to make all those lovely DVD boxes.  And as for me, I _have_ watched it right from the very beginning 

Also, they just killed the poor AIs on GitSSAC......Adult Swim wants to be sad tonight, although I was pretty numb at that point...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

ahhhh *huge hugs for RA*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ahhhh *huge hugs for RA*



 ...I don't normally care about such things.  Maybe it was the 25 episodes of getting to know the characters...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...I don't normally care about such things.  Maybe it was the 25 episodes of getting to know the characters...




Your horrible when it comes to keeping others spoiler free aren't you?  Now I know a male will be killed in episode 25.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your horrible when it comes to keeping others spoiler free aren't you?  Now I know a male will be killed in episode 25.



 No, maybe its episode 26.  Also, as you'll find out by watching even the first few episodes, almost no one is safe from the show's killing spree.  Someone important dies in many episodes.  Men, women, children, no one is safe.  Its not like Harry Potter where its generally so safe that, "Someone dies this time" is a big to-do :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Oh I see...  Hmmm, for some reason I don't think the wife would like this show as much as she thinks she would. :|


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I see...  Hmmm, for some reason I don't think the wife would like this show as much as she thinks she would. :|



 No, she probably would.  It isn't a bloodbath, its very thoughtful.  It just gets upsetting some times when the innocents die, but the effect on the characters mirrors that on the viewers, and it helps you empathise even more with the other characters.  See, if I really want to give a spoiler, I'd tell you the really touchingly sad thing that happened near the end of the episode that almost made me cry, but I won't.  It wasn't even the death, it was a character reaction...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, she probably would.




Cool.   I just finished off another series or two for her off of overstock today...  So she should be a happy campier for now.   (Over stock had a 12 off a 120 dollar purchase this weekend.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Hmmm...it wasn't just me.  People I know have been calling me to talk about how upsetting the episode was...and males at that.  That's not something you'd expect men to do based on our societal gender biases towards such reactions...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.   I just finished off another series or two for her off of overstock today...  So she should be a happy campier for now.   (Over stock had a 12 off a 120 dollar purchase this weekend.)



 Yay!  Discounts are cool.  As upsetting as it was, it proved that the show was extremely well-done...This episode, while disturbing, may have made me reconsider my preferences and make this my favourite anime.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay!  Discounts are cool.  As upsetting as it was, it proved that the show was extremely well-done...This episode, while disturbing, may have made me reconsider my preferences and make this my favourite anime.



What was your favorite before this?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What was your favorite before this?



 Didn't have one.  I've always had a severe problem picking favourites.  It was unclear between FA and a few others that I liked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Didn't have one.  I've always had a severe problem picking favourites.  It was unclear between FA and a few others that I liked.



Such as?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Such as?



 Hmm...Ghost in the Shell is good, and Inuyasha sometimes catches the fantasy adventure feel pretty well, and Trigun is pretty cool too.  I only watch the ones that they put on Adult Swim for me for free though, so I'm sure there are others, but I like most of what they put on there.  Notable ones I don't like include Cowboy Bebop and Wolf's Rain.

I've decided that Fullmetal Alchemist is my favourite though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Notable ones I don't like include Cowboy Bebop and Wolf's Rain.




Wow both me and the wife liked Wolf's Rain...  She didn't like Cowboy Bebop, I myself haven’t seen it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow both me and the wife liked Wolf's Rain...  She didn't like Cowboy Bebop, I myself haven’t seen it.



 I dunno.  I actively dislike Cowboy Bebop (even though most people like it).  Wolf's Rain I could take or leave.  They killed all those people, but they didn't make me care like Fullmetal Alchemist did.  I probably would have liked it more if I hadn't already seen some Fullmetal Alchemist stuff first, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Siren class description is up (but back a bit in the thread with the Siren blurb).  BS, you can read it while you wait for the (obviously affirmative) response in HttBT.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS, you can read it while you wait for the (obviously affirmative) response in HttBT.




Piiiiiiffffffff you do one fire nymph you can do them all...    I'm betting that Bishr got around.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Piiiiiiffffffff you do one fire nymph you can do them all...    I'm betting that Bishr got around.



 Y'know, the whole "burn to a crisp" thing kind of proves you wrong...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Y'know, the whole "burn to a crisp" thing kind of proves you wrong...



We don't know that for sure...  Maybe he faked his death so he could escape off to the fire nymph that lived down the block. 

I like the siren btw...  You’re not making this easy on me. 

Amazon next?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We don't know that for sure...  Maybe he faked his death so he could escape off to the fire nymph that lived down the block.
> 
> I like the siren btw...  You’re not making this easy on me.
> 
> Amazon next?



 Bwahahaha, and they all get such nice abilities at the high levels too, so you can't just cherry-pick  

Amazon is coming up soon.  It does take me a while to churn these out from memory and making up the part I can't remember though.  Also the Siren spell lists were a pain in the ass to combine, and I wouldn't be surprised if I screwed them up somewhere.  Its mostly because Bard and Sorcerer advance at differing rates.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Amazon up, and with that I'm done!  A good day's work if I do say so myself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha, and they all get such nice abilities at the high levels too, so you can't just cherry-pick




No, no, I can't each class I've seen I've wanted to take straight to epic level...    :\ 

(you need to run more games...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, no, I can't each class I've seen I've wanted to take straight to epic level...    :\
> 
> (you need to run more games...)



 Well, I don't have enough people interested in my system to run *that* many games 

But as I've mentioned, I'm thinking of running another one that is based on a single world in this setting (with characters available from any of the other worlds too though) rather than an exploration/mission-based game.  If this one goes well for me, and I don't turn out to be incompetent at PbP DMing (which I've never done before), then you can expect the next adventure to begin recruiting some time in late May / early June.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Amazon up, and with that I'm done!  A good day's work if I do say so myself.




Oops...  I bailed on you sometime before then.   

And damn it!  I really like the Amazon also...   

Though I was expecting some monk abilities... A) To help keep her lightly armored and B) Cause they always seem effective in unarmed combat too


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops...  I bailed on you sometime before then.
> 
> And damn it!  I really like the Amazon also...
> 
> Though I was expecting some monk abilities... A) To help keep her lightly armored and B) Cause they always seem effective in unarmed combat too



 Well, you do lose a bunch of those abilities if you wear heavier than light armour, so I'm pretty sure they'll stay lightly armoured.

Also, some Amazons were definitely good unarmed fighters, but others preferred axes, or spears, so I figured I'd just let them pick Improved Unarmed Strike, or Clever Wrestling, etc as Bonus Feats instead of forcing those on them, giving other stuff to represent their quick, agile fighterness.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I don't have enough people interested in my system to run *that* many games




You only need one for a solo game...   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> then you can expect the next adventure to begin recruiting some time in late May / early June.




Okay...  I'm going home on vacation from mid June to late June... (2 weeks)  Last time I went home, which was closer to three years, I had trouble finding a PC with the Internet then and I suspect I'll have the same trouble this time...  (Though admittedly, last time I was home I just got pissy cause I couldn't update my fantasy baseball...  This time it will also be PbP games.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you do lose a bunch of those abilities if you wear heavier than light armour, so I'm pretty sure they'll stay lightly armoured.




True very true.   I could only think of one monk ability that would work which isn't enough to break up the mostly fighter/ranger combo.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You only need one for a solo game...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... I'm going home on vacation from mid June to late June... (2 weeks) Last time I went home, which was closer to three years, I had trouble finding a PC with the Internet then and I suspect I'll have the same trouble this time... (Though admittedly, last time I was home I just got pissy cause I couldn't update my fantasy baseball... This time it will also be PbP games.)



Cool, where's home for you?

As for the Amazon, I couldn't remember all of it, and I was pretty close to assigning a little bit of Monk stuff at the end, so I could also see an Amazon "Combat Style" like the Ranger where you switch out Superior Weapon Finesse, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, and Combat Reflexes for a bit of Monk powers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True very true.   I could only think of one monk ability that would work which isn't enough to break up the mostly fighter/ranger combo.



 Nope, not a fighter ranger combo.  Its a rogue ranger combo with the UA variant where you trade SA for feats


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, where's home for you?




Kansas City, Mo. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for the Amazon, I couldn't remember all of it, and I was pretty close to assigning a little bit of Monk stuff at the end...




Well, the Wisdom to AC is the big one I was talking about and maybe the Monk's most powerful ability...  So what would that cost someone?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, not a fighter ranger combo.  Its a rogue ranger combo with the UA variant where you trade SA for feats




Ahhh, I missed the trap finding ability the first time though.   And shouldn't she have 8 + Int skill points then?  (or did she lose them in the tweaking?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> Kansas City, Mo.



But...I thought "Everything's up to date in Kansas City.  They've gone about as fer as they can go."  Maybe that's just in the musical Oklahoma though 



> Well, the Wisdom to AC is the big one I was talking about and maybe the Monk's most powerful ability... So what would that cost someone?



Oh, that's not going to happen any time soon  

Amazons in Greek depictions are usually depicted with armour and golden shields (for the record: when I was in Athens, and other parts of Greece, I saw a bunch of statues and vases and such, plus there was a pretty cool sarcophagus in Naples when I wen there).  

If you want to play an Amazon wearing a dress, you can definitely do it with Amazon/Votress


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I missed the trap finding ability the first time though.  And shouldn't she have 8 + Int skill points then? (or did she lose them in the tweaking?)



They don't have the Trapfinding ability. Or the 8 + Int Skill Points. Some of the classes lose some stuff to get other stuff. Check out the Avenger: its a Paladin/Ranger but it doesn't have a single spell.

Actually a lot of my /Rogue gestalts don't have any Trapfinding or don't have SA, mainly because I can see so many faces of the Rogue other than the one the PH forces on the class.  Would you believe that the Nymph class began its life in infancy as one of my Rogue/Druid variants?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But...I thought "Everything's up to date in Kansas City.




Except in my family...   I’ll probably be making daily trips to the local library…  (hope they have word to check my posts with.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, that's not going to happen any time soon




Fine be a meanie... out:



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Amazons in Greek depictions are usually depicted with armour and golden shields...




And only one...  

but true enough. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you want to play an Amazon wearing a dress, you can definitely do it with Amazon/Votress




I already have a nymph running around in a barmaid’s outfit so I will take the armored approach, if I go Amazon. 

Hmmm, I can't chose.  How about seeing the Runemaiden?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They don't have the Trapfinding ability. Or the 8 + Int Skill Points. Some of the classes lose some stuff to get other stuff. Check out the Avenger: its a Paladin/Ranger but it doesn't have a single spell.




Oh thanks for pointing out another cool class...  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Would you believe that the Nymph class began its life in infancy as one of my Rogue/Druid variants?




Yeah, what else could it have been?  All good saves in all and its not combative enough to warrant the ranger class.   

Oh got anything cool in a barbarian?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> And only one...



You know, they actually usually aren't depicted that way from the original Greek.  In fact, I've never seen them in the source material without two, and often one is exposed above the armour (or clothes, if not warring), the ancient Greek version of the chainmail bikini I guess...The depictions, and the fact that the translation of the word Amazon (= "Without Breasts/Pap") is the only reason people even made up the surgery theory, led some scholars to believe that the word Amazon refers to the fact that the daughters were not breast-fed and the mothers did not breast-feed (and thus neither gain the softness and femininity attached to the nurturing pap) rather than that they surgically removed one of them to make archery easier.

Not that the surgery never occurred throughout history.  There was an ancient African empire with an elite cadre of female warriors (all of whom were wives of the king too) who performed such a surgery.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> Oh thanks for pointing out another cool class...



Don't worry, FreeXenon is playing one in this game, so you'll get to see them in action 



> Oh got anything cool in a barbarian?



Yup, all the "Barbarianesque" classes (although many of them aren't actually barbarians in that sense of the word just like my rogue classes stray far far afield from rogues, but all of them share some sort of morale/mind-affecting based way that they increase their abilities) are as follows:

Skald, Zealot, Totemist, Centurion, Gladiator, Wrathbringer (Hatebringer), Berserker, Raider, Spellfrenzied, and Wild Mage

Of these, Spellfrenzied is already up on the Encyclopaedia thread


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> How about seeing the Runemaiden?



Because seeing more classes to choose from will help you choose from the first three?


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Heh. Another fighting-capable character (like Amazon) wouldn't be too bad.

There are quite a few wimpy spellcasters around, already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Heh. Another fighting-capable character (like Amazon) wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> There are quite a few wimpy spellcasters around, already.
> 
> ...



 Hmm...I've been thinking about this party dynamics thing...

To wit, have the Avenger and the Swashbuckler as pure fighting, the Preserver is a fighting/nature blend, the the Arcanist/Marksman is multiclassed between pure arcane and pure fighting, and Melody is skills/arcane.  So we do have a decent amount of fighting stuff too.  If anything, divine magic is low, but I don't want to force classes on anyone based on party dynamics.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not that the surgery never occurred throughout history.  There was an ancient African empire with an elite cadre of female warriors (all of whom were wives of the king too) who performed such a surgery.




Yeah, it’s probably a contaminated through the millennium of retold stories and lost facts…



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In fact, I've never seen them in the source material without two, and often one is exposed above the armour (or clothes, if not warring), the ancient Greek version of the chainmail bikini I guess...




Wisdom to AC! Wisdom to AC!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because seeing more classes to choose from will help you choose from the first three?



No but it might lead to something that just knocks my shocks off! 

I guess short descriptions of these would be helpful:

Zealot, Totemist, Centurion, Gladiator, Wrathbringer (Hatebringer), Berserker, and Raider. 

I might have missed them the first time through...


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Ahhh, ok, I thought Frukathka was playing, too, and FreeXenon would be away or something.

(Just checked the first post again.)

Then we already have a pretty decent mix, actually. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Could you put up links to the other two threads in the root of every thread (IC (not yet, obviously)/OOC/RG)? That would be nice!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> Wisdom to AC! Wisdom to AC!



Play a Votress then, or an Ex-Votress.  Or you could travel to Lara Kai during an adventure and pick up some levels in Martial Artist.  I don't allow anyone except Dolathi to begin play with levels from other worlds (except everybody can take levels from the Dolathi-world classes in return), but it doesn't mean you can't become a Nymph kung-fu pirate later on or something else crazy 

Although some classes do have race restrictions...like Eldritch Infiltrators are always Dolathi.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If anything, divine magic is low, but I don't want to force classes on anyone based on party dynamics.




I'm also the wrong person to force...  If I don't feel a connection to the character my gaming/posting suffers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ahhh, ok, I thought Frukathka was playing, too, and FreeXenon would be away or something.
> 
> (Just checked the first post again.)
> 
> ...



 Ah, Frukathka quit.  Putting up the links sounds like a plan.  I'll go do it right now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Play a Votress then, or an Ex-Votress.




Ignore me, I'm just being a dork at the Wisdom to AC.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm also the wrong person to force...  If I don't feel a connection to the character my gaming/posting suffers.



 I don't play favourites.  I won't try to influence anybody's choice of character class


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm also the wrong person to force...  If I don't feel a connection to the character my gaming/posting suffers.




Ya, forcing someone into a certain role isn't exactly a good idea. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, Frukathka quit.




Really? I guess I just didn't notice that, yet.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't play favourites.  I won't try to influence anybody's choice of character class




Cool.   So will I see the Runemaiden?

Oh and something you said before…  about races/planets and classes…  How do I know what classes will fit my race/planet?


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

You might also want to SBLOCK Alyria in the RG.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ya, forcing someone into a certain role isn't exactly a good idea.




True, very true in PbP but alot of people have no issues playing a needed roll in the party...  I'm very much concept driven.


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.   So will I see the Runemaiden?
> 
> Oh and something you said before…  about races/planets and classes…  How do I know what classes will fit my race/planet?




By looking into the list, where the worlds are listed and for each world the races and classes?

That's the one, that is so condensed (no line breaks between the worlds), so that it is hardly readable (*hint* *hint*).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You might also want to SBLOCK Alyria in the RG.




Who me?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.   So will I see the Runemaiden?
> 
> Oh and something you said before…  about races/planets and classes…  How do I know what classes will fit my race/planet?



 Umm...I listed them a long time ago, and I think you read them because you basically wound up "narrowing down" your choices, if narrowing can even be considered, to all of the classes that fit your world except the Enchantress, which is fine because those are always Sidhe rather than Nymphs.  So all the ones you asked me for are the ones you can be.  Amaranthians can be Sirens, Amazons, Runemaidens, Swanmays, Votresses, Enchantresses, or Nymphs.  Only Nymphs can be Nymphs, though, and only Sidhe can be Enchantresses.


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True, very true in PbP but alot of people have no issues playing a needed roll in the party...  I'm very much concept driven.




I mainly look at it from another direction.

Not filling a needed role, but rather not over-filling a certain role. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> By looking into the list, where the worlds are listed and for each world the races and classes?
> 
> That's the one, that is so condensed (no line breaks between the worlds), so that it is hardly readable (*hint* *hint*).
> 
> ...



 Oh, you beat me to answering BS's question.  I've made the links, and I'll SBlock Alyria if you prefer.  Truth be told, I only put her up there like that because I'm copying off of Isida's RG format


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Who me?




No, I meant Rystil, and it was meant as a follow-up to my P.S. about the links to the threads...

Ok, I guess that was not immediately apparent. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> No, I meant Rhystil, and it was meant as a follow-up to my P.S. about the links to the threads...
> 
> Ok, I guess that was not immediately apparent.
> 
> ...



 Anyone who actually read the RG thread and knew who Alyria was would have known, but BS hasn't gotten to that yet methinks


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I mainly look at it from another direction.
> 
> Not filling a needed role, but rather not over-filling a certain role.
> 
> ...



 I agree with this, in general.  But I don't force people to follow it in practise.

Also, a weird non sequitir that I've been wondering for a while: How come I get the extra "h" ?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...I listed them a long time ago, and I think you read them because you basically wound up "narrowing down" your choices...




You probably did, but as I told you I got lost in all the posts and gave up reading the OOC thread for nearly 200 posts...  

I guess I should go and hammer out my race then and then look at classes again.  

I also have my ability score rolls in here somewhere that could affect my character...  :\


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've made the links, and I'll SBlock Alyria if you prefer.  Truth be told, I only put her up there like that because I'm copying off of Isida's RG format




Heh. Just think it makes scrolling a little bit easier (and for copy/pasting one can always click on show).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyone who actually read the RG thread and knew who Alyria was would have known, but BS hasn't gotten to that yet methinks




not true!  I deleted that post for you the other day...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You probably did, but as I told you I got lost in all the posts and gave up reading the OOC thread for nearly 200 posts...
> 
> I guess I should go and hammer out my race then and then look at classes again.
> 
> I also have my ability score rolls in here somewhere that could affect my character...  :\



 Heehee, I thought you had chosen to pick some sort of Nymph for sure.  Yeah, you definitely need to pick your race.  Go look on the Encyclopaedia for that entry with the "all the other stuff" post


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, a weird non sequitir that I've been wondering for a while: How come I get the extra "h" ?




Good question... 

LOL

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> not true! I deleted that post for you the other day...



Doesn't mean you read the RG stuff though


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Good question...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



 Heh, no offense or anything, I was just wondering if it had any special sort of significance, since it has been very consistent, so it clearly isn't a typo


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean you read the RG stuff though




True, but as far as I know I only know the other characters from what the player tells me in the IC thread. (Translation:  I don't always read the RG until the game starts.)


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Guess it's just a pronounciation projection error. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Go look on the Encyclopaedia for that entry with the "all the other stuff" post




Is this what I'm looking for?   


Amaranthia[Amaranthine] (Seelyne[Seelie]): Mystical fey realm populated solely by females
Races- Sidhe, Nymph[Naiad, Dryad, etc]
Classes- Siren, Amazon, Runemaiden. Swanmay, Votress, Enchantress, Nymph


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True, but as far as I know I only know the other characters from what the player tells me in the IC thread. (Translation:  I don't always read the RG until the game starts.)



 Ah, I didn't expect you to read through the other players' bios, just my first intro post, which is where Alyria is


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Guess it's just a pronounciation projection error.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



That was my first guess


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is this what I'm looking for?
> 
> 
> Amaranthia[Amaranthine] (Seelyne[Seelie]): Mystical fey realm populated solely by females
> ...



Yep yep yep!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone (0th-player): ?????? [Indecisive]




What's up with that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yep yep yep!




You need to work on your formating...  I took awhile to read that.

So no raging fey huh..?  (come on you know that a nymph tossing three times her weight around would be cool.   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What's up with that?



 Ah, you missed the part where I explained this 0th to the first curious asker:

a) I'm a CS guy, and we start at 0 a lot

b) The numbering system indicates the order when people entered the game by posting on my first thread, starting with Keia.  You entered the game before the thread even appeared by convincing me to start the game, so 0 is appropriate.
------------

As for Indecisive: Look my avatar in the eye and tell me it isn't true


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I didn't expect you to read through the other players' bios, just my first intro post, which is where Alyria is



I didn't think she would be in the game... Her level is considerable compared to ours.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, you missed the part where I explained this 0th to the first curious asker:




No, I'm a computer guy it didn't bug me...  I was talking about the indecisive part.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You need to work on your formating...  I took awhile to read that.
> 
> So no raging fey huh..?  (come on you know that a nymph tossing three times her weight around would be cool.   )



 To be fair, that section is not meant to be prettily formatted.  It is one of the few things that I did not write up on the spot, just for you and the other players, but rather something that I actually already had on the computer for my own reference.  So, won't you cut me the break and let me use the file I wrote for me (I can read it fine, even though I realise that others probably can't ) this one time? 

When I have time, maybe I'll make it prettier 

And the base classes exist in this game to replace the role of NPC classes and fill out the worlds, so there might be Amazons with levels in Barbarian or Ranger instead of the Amazon class.  Its just that the Amaranthians don't have any "SuperRager" class; it just ain't their specialty.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for Indecisive: Look my avatar in the eye and tell me it isn't true




I'm not indecisive...  I’m going to play a siren, I’m going to play an Amazon, and I’m going to play a nymph.

You’re the one being indecisive by not running enough games.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I didn't think she would be in the game... Her level is considerable compared to ours.



 And you're right.  But she's an example, like those ones Isida puts up


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not indecisive...  I’m going to play a siren, I’m going to play an Amazon, and I’m going to play a nymph.
> 
> You’re the one being indecisive by not running enough games.



 Ah, but you are indecisive.  About which one to play in this game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (I can read it fine, even though I realise that others probably can't ) this one time?




Sure...  but you'll have to find my character's ability rolls...  I suggest you look on the web roller for what ever you named it. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When I have time, maybe I'll make it prettier




Cool. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And the base classes exist in this game to replace the role of NPC classes and fill out the worlds, so there might be Amazons with levels in Barbarian or Ranger instead of the Amazon class.




Are they open to the PCs?   (and if so how does one progress in them?)


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You need to work on your formating...  I took awhile to read that.




That was the part, I meant with "(*hint* *hint*)" up there, BTW! 

There really should be one free line between each world entry.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That was the part, I meant with "(*hint* *hint*)" up there, BTW!
> 
> There really should be one free line between each world entry.
> 
> ...



 OK, now the one line thing, *that* is a change I can easily make


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> but you'll have to find my character's ability rolls...




CLICK

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but you are indecisive.  About which one to play in this game.




Which one works best in this game?   Siren or Amazon?

Oh are you going to do the Runemaiden right up or have I forced you to flush out as much of the world as I can...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure...  but you'll have to find my character's ability rolls...  I suggest you look on the web roller for what ever you named it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Go here for the rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=77533

You can progress in the base classes, but its about as smart as progressing in an NPC class is for a normal D&D game...


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, now the one line thing, *that* is a change I can easily make




That will improve readability by 1000%. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> CLICK





but I don't wanta... *pout*    Thanks its appreciated.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Which one works best in this game?   Siren or Amazon?
> 
> Oh are you going to do the Runemaiden right up or have I forced you to flush out as much of the world as I can...



 I think either is fine, neither is overrepresented right now.  As for the Runemaiden, I might do it later, but not right now.  Doing more classes has dropped a bit on my priority list, after I did the 1-3 classes per player that I promised  

But I'll definitely have it done eventually


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That will improve readability by 1000%.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 OK, its done now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Go here for the rolls




and thanks for the good rolls.  Far better than the ones I just rolled for curiosity shake. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can progress in the base classes, but its about as smart as progressing in an NPC class is for a normal D&D game...




yeah, but this is also the guy that plays a straight healer...   

Oh well, I guess I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> Which one works best in this game?  Siren or Amazon?



OK, although *I* can't make a decision on that, I'll try to be helpful or something

(What?  Rystil, be helpful?  ::Gasp!:

Think of which you have a more fun concept for when connected with exploring new worlds and such.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and thanks for the good rolls.  Far better than the ones I just rolled for curiosity shake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You may play a straight Healer, but do you play a straight Adept?


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Which one works best in this game?   Siren or Amazon?




We basically have...

a rogue/sorcerer
a wizard/sorcerer // archery-ranger/fighter - multiclass
a druid/paladin
a fighter/rogue~swashbuckler
a ranger/paladin

The Runemaiden might actually be the best choice then, from that point of view. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. BTW, what is up with FreeXenon's skill list? Ain't that a bit few skill ranks there?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Think of which you have a more fun concept for when connected with exploring new worlds and such.




Ruinmaiden! Sounds like alot of fun to me in that regard then...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> The Runemaiden might actually be the best choice then, from that point of view.



Hmm...Because the party doesn't have enough Paladin/X hybrids yet or because more healing is good?



> P.S. BTW, what is up with FreeXenon's skill list? Ain't that a bit few skill ranks there?



I'll check that right away


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, its done now.




Great! 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. The sneaky Larakese is still hiding behind the Altanian.


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Is Runemaiden also built upon the Paladin? Ah, I thought it was more like a Cleric. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You may play a straight Healer, but do you play a straight Adept?




No, that's an acrane caster and it would be silly to play one...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Is Runemaiden also built upon the Paladin? Ah, I thought it was more like a Cleric.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 The Divine/Arcane class is the Enchantress 

Also Votress has Divine stuff


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, that's an acrane caster and it would be silly to play one...



 Wrong.  Look it up in the DMG or SRD


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Great!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
> ...



 Grrr...those Ninja and their Always Sneaky class ability!


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Hey, Adept is cool. Gets _Heal_ as a 5th level spell. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ruinmaiden! Sounds like alot of fun to me in that regard then...



_Ruin_maiden?


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

That would be the Blackguard-variant then...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, Adept is cool. Gets _Heal_ as a 5th level spell.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 At level 16 though   Then again, I've always argued that Adept is pretty much as good as Bard at casting...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That would be the Blackguard-variant then...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



No, that Runetemptress


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wrong.  Look it up in the DMG or SRD




Okay, its still a spell caster...  Anyhow I'm thinking Runemaiden.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> _Ruin_maiden?



Yeah as I'm ruining you goal of not making anymore classes today.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah as I'm ruining you goal of not making anymore classes today.



Sneaky . So you're picking the secret prize behind Door Number 3 just so that Monty will open it up for you?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, its still a spell caster...  Anyhow I'm thinking Runemaiden.



 Runemaiden is a full arcane caster, you know


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

So Runemaiden would be a Paladin/Wizard then? Okay, that's far away from what I had imagined (Fighter/Cleric).

What you really need is a Monk/Cleric. 

But I guess that wouldn't fit well to a Nymph... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So Runemaiden would be a Paladin/Wizard then? Okay, that's far away from what I had imagined (Fighter/Cleric).
> 
> What you really need is a Monk/Cleric.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what a Votress is.  And by that, I mean, Monk/Cleric hybrid.

As for Fighter/Cleric, like several of the Fighter hybrids, they are the products of Praetorian Academies: Templars


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Oh, I don't see the problem with FreeXenon's Ranks.  He seems to have 25, which is 4+1 Int x 5.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sneaky . So you're picking the secret prize behind Door Number 3 just so that Monty will open it up for you?



Pretty much...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> What you really need is a Monk/Cleric.




What he really needs is a monk/barbarian.  

But I guess that wouldn't fit well to a Nymph...


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

Oops, I had been looking at the Swashbuckler, not at the Avenger. Wrong PC. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Runemaiden is a full arcane caster, you know



Yeah but its all but impossible to avoid in this game...  An Amazon just doesn't make sense for planet hopping.  (and that makes the background concept we talked about via email unusable…  Which stinks cause I really liked it.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah but its all but impossible to avoid in this game...  An Amazon just doesn't make sense for planet hopping.  (and that makes the background concept we talked about via email unusable…  Which stinks cause I really liked it.)



 Ah, but you don't know why you'll be planet-hopping 

Seems like you don't want to discuss concept in public, so I'll shoot an e-mail


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What he really needs is a monk/barbarian.
> 
> But I guess that wouldn't fit well to a Nymph...



I don't really think that's necessarily what the party needs, but a Nymph Gladiator might be kind of interesting. You could always be a Pleb Gladiator.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oops, I had been looking at the Swashbuckler, not at the Avenger. Wrong PC.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Heehee, no worries.  Speaking of the Swashbuckler, hopefully Khavren gets started on that soon


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but you don't know why you'll be planet-hopping




You sure about that:



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Think of which you have a more fun concept for when connected with exploring new world*s* and such.




 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Seems like you don't want to discuss concept in public, so I'll shoot an e-mail




No, I don't mind at all.  (I do in some games where not everyone is a friend)  Besides Thanee is hardly public.    I consider him/her to be a brother/sister in many ways.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You sure about that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 So close as to be a sibling, so far as to not even know the gender?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Rystil Arden
> Think of which you have a more fun concept for when connected with exploring new worlds and such.




I'll clarify on this then:  You don't have to be an "I'm an explorer" concept.

What I mean is not "which character will be more likely to explore" I mean "which is more fun to roleplay their journey"

For instance, an Amazon might be somewhat like a fish out of water on a Spelljamming ship exploring, but if she has a good reason to do so, it might be more fun to you to play the "fish-out-of-water" Amazon who sees each world with the wonder of the naive, then say, a Planeswalker who treats it as blase, even though the Planeswalker is more likely to want to do the exploration.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't really think that's necessarily what the party needs, but a Nymph Gladiator might be kind of interesting.




In a very wrong sort of way...  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could always be a Pleb Gladiator.




How would that work?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So close as to be a sibling, so far as to not even know the gender?



As far as I know...  No one knows.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> In a very wrong sort of way...
> 
> 
> 
> How would that work?



 Umm....you be a Pleb instead of a Nymph.  You can also be a Praetorian gladiator too.  Plebs are a race that was constructed by the Praetorians.  That doesn't mean they're like Warforged though (and mine came first!).  They are the ultimate expression of the Praetorian craftmanship, and they appear to be human, to the point where they even have realistic synthetic flesh.  Praetorians, on the other hand, are the main members of the Praetorian Empire.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

This is weird. ENWorld is still saying that you were the last poster, but I don't see a post...did you delete it or something?

Edit: OK, now that I posted again it says I'm the last.  Moderator voodoo?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm....you be a Pleb instead of a Nymph.




Ahh no...  Playing a nymph!  Remember I'm decisive!   

As for the Amazon out of water...  I agree it would be alot of fun but if she's just their to perform he duty than she going the be rather insistent that they perform them and get back home, and not the next world.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This is weird. ENWorld is still saying that you were the last poster, but I don't see a post...did you delete it or something?




nope the one post at 115 LT could have been it.  We both posted at the same time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh no...  Playing a nymph!  Remember I'm decisive!
> 
> As for the Amazon out of water...  I agree it would be alot of fun but if she's just their to perform he duty than she going the be rather insistent that they perform them and get back home, and not the next world.



 Hahaha, OK!  Decisive, right


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahaha, OK!  Decisive, right




So I guess that gives me the Siren...  I was thinking of playing a Kraneiai but maybe I should save that for the Amazon game you'll owe me.  

So is there a better nymph for playing a Siren?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So I guess that gives me the Siren...  I was thinking of playing a Kraneiai but maybe I should save that for the Amazon game you'll owe me.
> 
> So is there a better nymph for playing a Siren?



 I don't know; I guess that whichever one you like best in conjunction with Siren would be the best choice.  Look at the general personalities and stats on the Nymphs file of the Encyclopaedia, then think of the quirks of your specific nymph, and how they relate to Siren.  Also, if you need the racial info of one of the few nymph types that you didn't already have me detail, that's much more easily done than a whole 20-level class


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know; I guess that whichever one you like best in conjunction with Siren would be the best choice.




I was thinking purely mechinical as in better. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, if you need the racial info of one of the few nymph types that you didn't already have me detail, that's much more easily done than a whole 20-level class




That would be great, I really want to play a Kraneiai, I did cherry pick it after all, but its also one of the best races for Amazon so I’m tempted to save it for later.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I was thinking purely mechinical as in better.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great, I really want to play a Kraneiai, I did cherry pick it after all, but its also one of the best races for Amazon so I’m tempted to save it for later.



[NITPICK] Kraneiai is the plural form of Kraneia [/NITPICK]

I dunno, I always thought that Kraneiai were better for things that used that giant Charisma boost. Frankly, I figure that Daphniai, Sykei and some of the Nymphs you did not ask for are better Amazons mechanically and even personality-wise, but that may just be me (Kraneiai=kind,compassionate,friendly) (Amazon=warlike, with their own culture apart from Seelyne because of their love for battle, which Titania dislikes).

As for Sirens, Kraneiai are pretty darn good at that job too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [NITPICK] Kraneiai is the plural form of Kraneia [/NITPICK]




Oh thanks I didn't realize that. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno, I always thought that Kraneiai were better for things that used that giant Charisma boost.




True but I don't always take the best class/race combo. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Frankly, I figure that Daphniai, Sykei and some of the Nymphs you did not ask for are better Amazons mechanically and even personality-wise, but that may just be me (Kraneiai=kind,compassionate,friendly) (Amazon=warlike, with their own culture apart from Seelyne because of their love for battle, which Titania dislikes).




Okay, well stat up the others and maybe I'll find a new Amazon race. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for Sirens, Kraneiai are pretty darn good at that job too




yeah and they make a pretty yet still fairly effective Amazon also.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh thanks I didn't realize that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Grrr ...

If you're going to make me do work, I'm going to make you at least go through the trouble of having to select the nymph for me to stat up, one by one, instead of just saying, "Stat up the others" 

Besides, you don't even need an Amazon choice until later


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

> True but I don't always take the best class/race combo.



See, that's how I had you pegged originally, which is why it came to me as a shock that after I said 


> I don't know; I guess that whichever one you like best in conjunction with Siren would be the best choice.



You then said


> I was thinking purely mechinical as in better.



Explain that one then


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you're going to make me do work, I'm going to make you at least go through the trouble of having to select the nymph for me to stat up, one by one, instead of just saying, "Stat up the others"




Seems resonable... 

Meliads/Epimelids please. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Besides, you don't even need an Amazon choice until later




I can't make this character until I have a race for the Amazon so yes I do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Explain that one then




Simple enough...  Kraneiai are a good choice for Siren and not that bad of a choice for Amazon.  (They have good dexterity, and not so good strength but take no penalty on their constitution.)

Anthousa are a bad choice for Amazon cause they take negatives to their strength and constitution and only gain the same bonus as Kraneiai in their dexterity.

So yeah I don’t look for the best at a class but I also don’t like to remake new characters so I don’t make anything certain for death either.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Simple enough...  Kraneiai are a good choice for Siren and not that bad of a choice for Amazon.  (They have good dexterity, and not so good strength but take no penalty on their constitution.)
> 
> Anthousa are a bad choice for Amazon cause they take negatives to their strength and constitution and only gain the same bonus as Kraneiai in their dexterity.
> 
> So yeah I don’t look for the best at a class but I also don’t like to remake new characters so I don’t make anything certain for death either.



 Actually, Kraneiai have the lowest Dex on the list 

I totally agree that Anthousai (I'm thinking I missed the i here, to make it plural, in all of my posts because my initial source missed the i) are even worse Amazons than Kraneiai though.  The Dryads in total are mostly at least decent for the job.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, Kraneiai have the lowest Dex on the list




But no negative to their constitution...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I totally agree that Anthousai (I'm thinking I missed the i here, to make it plural, in all of my posts because my initial source missed the i) are even worse Amazons than Kraneiai though.  The Dryads in total are mostly at least decent for the job.




  Still waiting.


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2005)

If Dryads and Nymphs make bad Amazons, I'd say, that sounds about right.

These are not really war-like beings. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> These are not really war-like beings.




No, no they are not and I do have no doubt that they look cute when their mad and not wrathful or fierce.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, no they are not and I do have no doubt that they look cute when their mad and not wrathful or fierce.



 Yup, which only served to make Araneau even hornier in his encounter


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As far as I know... No one knows.



Thanee the Dolathi?


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, no they are not and I do have no doubt that they look cute when their mad and not wrathful or fierce.




Ya, ya, just misunderstand me... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Meliads:
-4 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Wis, +4 Cha

Meliads, also sometimes known as Epimelids (especially to outlanders, who have trouble distinguishing 'Meliads' from 'Meliai'), are joyous and sharing nymphs, who love giving gifts and seeing their friends and loved ones enjoy the pleasure of plenty.  Meliads who take levels in Nymph can donate the energy of their soulful bounty, giving them benefits.  They receive symbiosis from contact with fruit trees of a type appropriate to the specific Meliad, for instance apples, and they often carry some of the most delicious, perfect, and lovely specimens of their associated fruit to give to any hungry animals or foreigners that they meet. Meliad hair colours vary dramatically, based on the rainbow of colours of different fruit that exist in Amaranthia and nowhere else.  Their eyes vary similarly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meliads




Oh that's a cool one. 

Hamadryads next please.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Thanee, I got one first level spell left and I've chosen these:

1st – 4 _Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter_

Which one do you recommend?

I was thinking Ray of Enfeeblement but thought I should ask an expert.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanee, I got one first level spell left and I've chosen these:
> 
> 1st – 4 _Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter_
> 
> ...



 Its almost 1:00 AM in Berlin, so you may not get an answer for a bit on that one


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh that's a cool one.
> 
> Hamadryads next please.



 Okey dokey.  Once my assembly code multiuser kernel finishes running so I can see if it allows Mouse clicks as interrupts that keep track of the coordinates of the Mouse, I'll do Hamadryads right next


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its almost 1:00 AM in Berlin, so you may not get an answer for a bit on that one




It just might be but your the one that kicked me to the curb and won't help me...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Hamadryads:
-2 Str, +2 Con, +4 Wis, +2 Cha

Hamadryads are stalwart, loyal, and stately nymphs, taller than most other dryads, always ready to protect their friends and their trees. Hamadryads who take levels in Nymph gain powers that strengthen their resolve and staunch defense of those around them. They receive symbiosis from contact with oak trees, and they will often make their homes inside of large oaks, living in harmony with the other animals which make their home within.  Hamadryad hair and eye colouring is reminiscent of the typical "D&D Dryad" with greens and browns common, but more colourful reds, golds, and oranges appearing in the autumn. Their eyes are usually a steady brown or green.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It just might be but your the one that kicked me to the curb and won't help me...



 Methinks its not fair to get spell advice from the GM.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hamadryads...




Interesting, the flavor for her is far more Amazon. 

Haliai/Nereids next please.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Methinks its not fair to get spell advice from the GM.




Hmmm could be, could be...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Interesting, the flavor for her is far more Amazon.
> 
> Haliai/Nereids next please.



 OK, I'll get to that after my next kernel upgrade


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, I'll get to that after my next kernel upgrade




Cool.   Do you have the complete book of Eldritch Might?  (looking at some of the zero level spells in it.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.   Do you have the complete book of Eldritch Might?  (looking at some of the zero level spells in it.)



 I don't have it, but some of the things I've seen from it are balanced, and particularly I seem to remember that the cantrips tended to bring back cantrips I liked from 2E, so run them by me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't have it, but some of the things I've seen from it are balanced, and particularly I seem to remember that the cantrips tended to bring back cantrips I liked from 2E, so run them by me.




Cool, here's what I took:

0 – 10 Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Keep Dry, Light, Hygiene, Prestidigitation, Transcribe, Mending, Message, Read Magic

The spells listed in Blue are from the BoEM. Do you want full descriptions or just summaries?

Keep Dry; keeps something dry for 8 hours.
Hygiene; cleans a creature of filth, and such, and gives a +1 bonus on saves versus disease.
Transcribes; make a copies of one page of text.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, here's what I took:
> 
> 0 – 10 Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Keep Dry, Light, Hygiene, Prestidigitation, Transcribe, Mending, Message, Read Magic
> 
> ...



 Blue failed, but I like all of the ones that you described.  And I trust Monte to have put the appropriate stipulations in Transcribe to make it nonabusable, so I won't even ask.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Blue failed, but I like all of the ones that you described.  And I trust Monte to have put the appropriate stipulations in Transcribe to make it nonabusable, so I won't even ask.




The what?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The what?



 Stipulation: a restriction that is insisted upon as a condition for an agreement 

Heehee, I wasn't trying to be difficult.  You should see my Living ENWorld character Lasair in the Red Dragon Inn, she uses bigger words and loses half the patrons


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Stipulation: a restriction that is insisted upon as a condition for an agreement.




I knew what stipulation meant..  I was refearing to the part about Transcribe being abusable. 

Anyhow:  Here are the spells. 

Hygiene 
Transmutation 
Level: Adp 0, Brd 0, Clr 0, Drd 0, Pal 1, Sor/Wiz 0 
Components: V, S
Casting Time: Standard action 
Range: Touch
Target: One creature 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes

You clean one creature, ridding it of dirt, sweat, contamination, foul odors, and so on. This spell not only makes its subject presentable for fine company, it promotes better health.  For 24 hours after the casting, the affected creature gains a +1 circumstance bonus on all saves against disease. Used frequently, this spell can help stave off tooth decay and other such minor maladies, although this has no in-game effect.

Keep Dry 
Abjuration 
Level: Adp o, Brd o, Clr o, Drd o, Sor/Wiz o 
Components: V, S, M

Casting Time: Standard action 
Range: Touch

Target: One object 
Duration: Eight hours (D) 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No

You magically protect one object from getting wet. Even if submerged underwater, the object remains dry. Objects that normally would absorb water (cloth, paper, a sponge) under the influence of this spell do not. Characters often cast this spell to protect their spellbooks or scrolls when in damp areas. 

Material Component: A pinch of dust

Transcribe
Transmutation 
Level: Brd o, Clr o, Sor/Wiz o 
Components: V, S

Casting Time: Full round 
Range: Touch

Target: One piece of paper or parchment up to 1 foot square 
Duration: Instantaneous

Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: No

You fill a piece of paper or parchment up to 1 foot square with nonmagical text of your choosing. For example, if you needed to create a message to give to a courier or leave for a friend, you could do so instantly. You can make such a transcription only in languages you know. The resulting text appears in your handwriting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

> nonmagical text





> text appears in your handwriting.



That's what I'm talking about.  I knew he would have it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's what I'm talking about.  I knew he would have it



Cool, 0 level spells are done.   Now I'm just trying to pin down race of nymph.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Haliai/Nereids:
-2/-4 Str, +2 Dex, +2/+4 Int, +4 Cha

Haliai are the quick-thinking, crafty, and everchanging, while Nereids, a clique of Haliai, are even moreso than most. Haliai who take levels in Nymph can gain the ability to change to a few favourite forms to suit their moods. They receive symbiosis from soaking nude in salt water, with the water at least above their belly-button. Haliai often have blue, turquoise, or green hair, and eyes of similar hues.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Haliai/Nereids




Oh!  I like them too!  

Oreads next please.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh!  I like them too!
> 
> Oreads next please.



 OK.  You know, looking at the .txt file, it doesn't include Naiad (nymphs of rivers, lakes, and ponds, like the MM Nymph) as a choice, but it should be in there


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK.  You know, looking at the .txt file, it doesn't include Naiad (nymphs of rivers, lakes, and ponds, like the MM Nymph) as a choice, but it should be in there



Then the Naiad should be next.   Please!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Then the Naiad should be next.   Please!



 Next before or after the Oread?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Next before or after the Oread?




Before.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Naiads:
-4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha

Naiads are sometimes divided into Pegaiai (Springs), Krinaiai (Fountains), Potameids (Rivers and Streams), Limnads (Lakes), and Eleionomai (Marshes), although all of these mainly share the same characteristics.  Naiads are friendly, playful, and kind, hoping to experience refreshing bliss and help others do so as well.  Naiads who take levels in Nymph can gain the ability to navigate through water as a natural swimmer and inspire bliss in themselves and others. They receive symbiosis from soaking nude in bodies of fresh water according to their type, with the water at least above their belly-button, and they love to play in the water socially, with friends and strangers alike, often splashing water on their comrades who are slower in the water, and then giggling as they swim just beyond reach of a counterassault.  Lakes and ponds full of nude and playful Naiads are often the first stop for voyeuristic visitors from the stars.  Naiads often have blue, turquoise, blonde, or light-brown hair, though their eyes are usually vibrant blue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naiads




Yeah I like them too.   

Oreads next.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I like them too.
> 
> Oreads next.



 It seems like you are the Will Rogers of Nymphs


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It seems like you are the Will Rogers of Nymphs




Probably, though I would pick a pajama wearing old man if I could, anyhow I'm about to head off for a bit.  Do you think you can finish off the nymphs for me without me begging for the making of the next one?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Oreads:
+2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Int, +4 Cha

Athletic and spirited, Oreads are Nymphs of the Mountains, and sometimes of the Mountain Pine trees as well, and they are often good-naturedly competitive, given to friendly teasing.  Oreads who take levels in Nymph gain the ability to temporarily become more stonelike, like the mountain.  They receive symbiosis from running freely along the mountains with the wind blowing against them as they go, often in a laughing race between one or more Oreads.  Oreads often have earthen-brown or stony-grey hair, although a dark forest-green is common among those who embody the mountain pines.  Eyes are often grey, brown, or sky blue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Probably, though I would pick a pajama wearing old man if I could, anyhow I'm about to head off for a bit.  Do you think you can finish off the nymphs for me without me begging for the making of the next one?



 Hmmm...I dunno.  I have work to do too, ya know   I'll stop on Oreads for now.


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naiads:
> -4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha
> 
> Naiads are sometimes divided into Pegaiai (Springs)....





Are you adding all of these into Encyclopaedia Altanica thread? Just wondering.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Are you adding all of these into Encyclopaedia Altanica thread? Just wondering.



 I'm going to do so, but I didn't want to have to update the file again every time, so I'll do one massive update once BS is satisfied (and there only exist two more Nymph types anyway, so that should be soon )


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

Do you have any intention of developing this setting more completely? Creating a PDF document?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Do you have any intention of developing this setting more completely? Creating a PDF document?



 I have plenty of stuff, but I highly doubt a PDF would sell because of the amount of variantness over the base system.  Only the big guys like Monte Cook have the reputation to convince people to check out their variants.  Also, I'm sure something I used to develop these ideas somewhere isn't OGC (I never really checked)


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2005)

No need to sell it.  A PDF would be cool just to have everything collated and summarized.  Sort of a players guide to Destiny's Tears 

Keia


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

In the RG, I filled in the description and personality sections for Abdiel. Are they OK? I took some liberties with his description and just wanted to make sure that I was not too far off base. Basically I see his humanoid form as being rather similar to a Silver-Half-Dragon.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No need to sell it.  A PDF would be cool just to have everything collated and summarized.  Sort of a players guide to Destiny's Tears




That's kind of what I was thinking. A player's guide for those that want to play this imaginative setting. I realize that it is a lot of work, but I think that it would be really cool. I'm sure that you would find people who would be willing to help - especially current players in your campaign    I know that I would not be adverse to lending a hand.   Just a thought.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2005)

I wasn't even thinking that far.  Just a resource to add to character information and interaction.  Depth in the environment and all of that.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I dunno.  I have work to do too, ya know   I'll stop on Oreads for now.



That's cool and I like the Oreads also.  

I guess the Meliai will be next, please.   (note to self: Lampaids)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No need to sell it.  A PDF would be cool just to have everything collated and summarized.  Sort of a players guide to Destiny's Tears




If someone puts a word doc together I can convert it into a pdf rather easily.


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanee, I got one first level spell left and I've chosen these:
> 
> 1st – 4 _Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter_
> 
> ...




Well, from a roleplaying point of view... Necromancy spells seem rather wrong for a Nymph Siren! 

Maybe some defensive spell, like _Shield_ or _Protection from Evil_ would be good.

Or _True Strike_, _Grease_, _Obscuring Mist_, _Disguise Self_, _Silent Image_, ...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its almost 1:00 AM in Berlin, so you may not get an answer for a bit on that one




Including DST (we are GMT+2 currently)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Including DST (we are GMT+2 currently)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



I don't know, but my clock also says what time it is in Berlin, so I know you guys are 5 hours off of me, and 1 hour off London time.  Perhaps my clock isn't sophisticated enough to handle multiple Daylight Savings.


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2005)

Well it's now about 2 pm. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well it's now about 2 pm.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 OK, that means my clock is off by an hour for Berlin.  Stupid clock; it probably just adds a constant number based on longitude.  I'll bet its really wrong for China, since China artifically gives the whole country the same time zone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> In the RG, I filled in the description and personality sections for Abdiel. Are they OK? I took some liberties with his description and just wanted to make sure that I was not too far off base. Basically I see his humanoid form as being rather similar to a Silver-Half-Dragon.
> 
> Let me know what you think.



 The descriptions for Abdiel himself are good, but the Greenweave breastplate is not made of twigs, rather its made of flexible leaves from the Gyrthra tree, lovingly treated with resin from the Alryss plant.


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2005)

Then it probably just doesn't adjust for DST.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Then it probably just doesn't adjust for DST.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Well actually, I used the reverse order of logic you did there.  I have no idea how it calculates the time, but I know its wrong by one hour for you, so I assumed it doesn't deal with different DSTs (other than the one here), and then assumed that it works via longitude based on that observation.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If someone puts a word doc together I can convert it into a pdf rather easily.



 I have Open Office, so I could toss the .txt files haphazardly into a .sxw if you wanted...


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have no idea how it calculates the time...




Looks it up in a table? 

Berlin is GMT+1 so that time is right, but currently the time is shifted by +1 due to DST.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Meliai:
+2 Dex, +2 Con, -4 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha

Also known as the "First Nymphs," Meliai were born from the ash trees before any of the other nymph types.  Not very bright, but still loving and loyal, Meliai normally live carefree lives, although they are favoured for courtships by sexist offworlders who don't want their partner to be an intellectual contender but love a pretty face.  Meliai are basically split between two main personality types based on Intelligence, wherein the first sort perpetually have the minds of young girls in the body of voluptuous mature women, and others are mature but just not brilliant.  Meliai who take levels in Nymph gain the Treestride ability, like many Dryads.  They receive symbiosis from contact with ash trees, and so they are often found playing near such trees.  Their hair is often green or brown, although the vibrant red of the mountain ash's berries or the whites and pinks of its blossoms are not unknown.  Eyes tend to be green, brown, or pink.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Looks it up in a table?
> 
> Berlin is GMT+1 so that time is right, but currently the time is shifted by +1 due to DST.
> 
> ...



 ::Nods:: I think it does have a table, based on Longitude


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

And because I can guess which one you'd pick next (there's only one left, so it comes to what I can only assume are your least-favourite off the initial list, which of course makes these lonely nymphs sad )

Lampaids:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis +2 Cha

Elusive and lonely, the somewhat rare Lampaids live sad and solitary lives underground, where they keep their selfless vigil for the hidden dangers that lurk below Amaranthia that the proponents of Amaranthian tourism never wish to reveal.  They are named partially for their ability to create a gentle colourful phosphorescent glow, which illuminates them as if they had been targetted by Faerie Fire.  They are usually overjoyed to meet and talk to others, as they are used to being alone, but they don't like it.  Those who heartlessly ignore Lampaids will leave most of them in tears, but some Lampaids are desperate enough to attempt to use force to make such people to stay with them for a while and talk.  Lampaids who take levels in Nymph can create stronger glows that protect the Lampaid and any friends nearby, though the latter are rare underground.  They receive symbiosis from curling up near stalagmites, underground fungi, and any other natural feature underground, which makes them rather useful in a "typical" D&D dungeon-crawling game.  Lampaids often have light pastel colours that set them out from their dark surroundings, reminiscent of rare subterranean jewels, and that look beautiful when matched with their innate glow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

OK, the Encyclopaedia thread now has an updated file with all of the nymphs in it, as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

> Well, from a roleplaying point of view... Necromancy spells seem rather wrong for a Nymph Siren!



Hmm...I guess I can see that, although Sirens do sometimes have a dark side, where they like weakening (or sometimes in the myths, slaughtering) others, rather than just charming them.  I certainly would see some problems with a Siren taking Ghoul Touch, what with the carrion stench, but something else Necromancy like Ray of Enfeeblement or Spectral Hand wouldn't be as bad, even Vampiric Touch sort of has the Siren feel, a little bit, or at least I could see a Vampire taking the Siren class if allowed.


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The descriptions for Abdiel himself are good, but the Greenweave breastplate is not made of twigs, rather its made of flexible leaves from the Gyrthra tree, lovingly treated with resin from the Alryss plant.




OK. I will update the description.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> OK. I will update the description.



 Okey dokey!  Now you just need a history and you're all set.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, the Encyclopaedia thread now has an updated file with all of the nymphs in it, as well.




Sweet!  Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, from a roleplaying point of view... Necromancy spells seem rather wrong for a Nymph Siren!





I'll look at the others but in my opinion Ray of Enfeeblement is a defensive spell...  She’s not a strong girl and about the only chance at winning a grapple* she has…  

* As in the type of grapple that any nymph should be worried about.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have Open Office, so I could toss the .txt files haphazardly into a .sxw if you wanted...




Hmmm what about an rtf file?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm what about an rtf file?



 Open Office does that too.  Heck, it can even save in .doc but it is never happy about it, constantly warning that data might be lost.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Open Office does that too.  Heck, it can even save in .doc but it is never happy about it, constantly warning that data might be lost.




RTF is the way to go then...  Everything I save is in rtf format and I have office 2000.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RTF is the way to go then...  Everything I save is in rtf format and I have office 2000.



 So do you want me to just haphazardly paste everything into an rtf file, or will the Encyclopaedia thread suffice?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So do you want me to just haphazardly paste everything into an rtf file, or will the Encyclopaedia thread suffice?




If by "haphazardly paste" you mean clean it up so it looks nice and, as an example, maybe expand upon the different types of nymphs so that everything is covered for all, then yes. 

Yes, even if your just going to haphazardly paste everything into one file.


----------



## khavren (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, no worries. Speaking of the Swashbuckler, hopefully Khavren gets started on that soon




I'm working on it, I just have spend 2 hours every morning getting caught up on the thread first


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> I'm working on it, I just have spend 2 hours every morning getting caught up on the thread first




How come, we're only at 600 posts .... and counting  

Don't worry I know how you feel, between when I last checked on Saturday (around 5pm EST) and when I next checked on Sunday (around 7pm EST) there were over 100 new messages.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

> I'm working on it, I just have spend 2 hours every morning getting caught up on the thread first






> How come, we're only at 600 posts .... and counting
> 
> Don't worry I know how you feel, between when I last checked on Saturday (around 5pm EST) and when I next checked on Sunday (around 7pm EST) there were over 100 new messages.




Bwahahahaha, its all part of my evil scheme, err uhm, I mean, my apologies friends


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If by "haphazardly paste" you mean clean it up so it looks nice and, as an example, maybe expand upon the different types of nymphs so that everything is covered for all, then yes.
> 
> Yes, even if your just going to haphazardly paste everything into one file.



 I'm going to be honest, I have a decent amount of work coming my way, and while I know I have plenty of time for this campaign and all my other stuff on ENWorld, what I don't have time for is organisation (which has never been my forte anyways because I don't find it fun )  So I'm going to do stuff I think is fun (like writing nymphs and the other cool stuff for you guys to use), and if somebody else wants to organise what I've written, more power to you


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

> expand upon the different types of nymphs so that everything is covered for all




Wait, what isn't covered for all the nymphs?  I tried to stay pretty standard in the format of my nymphly descriptions.


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to be honest, I have a decent amount of work coming my way, and while I know I have plenty of time for this campaign and all my other stuff on ENWorld, what I don't have time for is organisation (which has never been my forte anyways because I don't find it fun )  So I'm going to do stuff I think is fun (like writing nymphs and the other cool stuff for you guys to use), and if somebody else wants to organise what I've written, more power to you





As I mentioned before, I have no problem formatting some of the information. I do not want to tackle all of it though. Maybe we should come up with a template for classes and another for races, and then we could split up the races and classes to those that want to do them. Once that is done we could then merge it all into a big document, and create a PDF out of it all (once it is complete of course).


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2005)

I can help with the formatting and beautifying before it goes to pdf if you want.

Keia
_who'd much rather be playing . . ._


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

I'd also like to be playing, but we're still waiting on khavren and BS, not to mention that FreeXenon is away, although I imagine it should be OK to at least begin with 5 PCs.  Once all the characters are at least preliminarily done, I'll put up an IC thread for you guys to do a little bit of solo stuff that brings everyone together.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2005)

Rystil,

Just so you know . . . I'm not trying to pressure, just being eager. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Just so you know . . . I'm not trying to pressure, just being eager.
> 
> Keia



 Yup, I know, I was just giving you the behind-the-screen update

Eager is good, it means I'm doing my job right. 

I'm eager too, and if we're lucky, I might be able to put up the IC thread some time this week.


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

Abdiel is complete.

I have updated his description and personality, and added a background.

Let me know what you think.

By the way, the Mojiin avenger is FreeXenon's character, Mhrazhar D'el. Seeing as I cannot imagine that there are that many Mojiin wandering around Eldiz, I thought it would be better if they knew each other (in case FreeXenon also joins us). I checked with FreeXenon to make sure that this would not bother him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Abdiel is complete.
> 
> I have updated his description and personality, and added a background.
> 
> ...



 Actually, there are no fewer Mojiin in Eldiz than any of a large number of other races...


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, there are no fewer Mojiin in Eldiz than any of a large number of other races...




Really? I would have thought that with their link to Arris, and their inability to reproduce, that there would not be that many of them in Eldiz, since fewer of them would wish to settle down in a large city.

I guess their draconic minds work in mysterious ways


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Really? I would have thought that with their link to Arris, and their inability to reproduce, that there would not be that many of them in Eldiz, since fewer of them would wish to settle down in a large city.
> 
> I guess their draconic minds work in mysterious ways



 Well they are in the list of rarer races, for sure, there are no more than fifty or sixty of them in the entire metropolis, but they are there, and there are a bunch of other races that are just as rare and weird-looking, so they certainly aren't common, but they aren't really an oddity.

I read your history, and I really like it.  Its an elegant Preserver concept who is content to explore.  Minor change--the Preservers do not teach that the Valsians must be destroyed, that's the Avengers.  The Preservers do teach that the Valsians are evil, but the Preservers believe that the Valsians' own evil will bring their own demise, and that the Mojiin should just endure and protect Arris and wait for that time.


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I read your history, and I really like it.  Its an elegant Preserver concept who is content to explore.




Thank you, the reason it took me so long to get a history done is that I was looking to find a reason for a Mojiin Preserver to leave Arris - and not want to go back there ASAP.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Minor change--the Preservers do not teach that the Valsians must be destroyed, that's the Avengers.  The Preservers do teach that the Valsians are evil, but the Preservers believe that the Valsians' own evil will bring their own demise, and that the Mojiin should just endure and protect Arris and wait for that time.




I have modified my history to reflect this fact.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Thank you, the reason it took me so long to get a history done is that I was looking to find a reason for a Mojiin Preserver to leave Arris - and not want to go back there ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> I have modified my history to reflect this fact.



 Okay cool, I've listed your character as complete now in the first post of this thread.

As to motivation, yeah its a toughie.  Soem of the playtesters for this adventure arc wanted to play Mojiin, but they couldn't come up with a good reason to have one out there.  I think that yours is internally consistent, and I'll bet that they wished they had come up with it


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Destiny's Tears In Character
> Destiny's Tears Rogue's Gallery




There's a "0" too many in the link. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There's a "0" too many in the link.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



An extra 0? Not any more! 

Seriously though, wonder how that got there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

Hmmm....how did we get to be the third biggest OOC Thread before even starting?  That's pretty cool


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, what isn't covered for all the nymphs?  I tried to stay pretty standard in the format of my nymphly descriptions.




Yes but some of them where group together and could be expanded upon as individuals. 

I'll do some work on my PC tonight but It will probably be till Wednesday before I'm done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes but some of them where group together and could be expanded upon as individuals.
> 
> I'll do some work on my PC tonight but It will probably be till Wednesday before I'm done.



 Oh, you mean the Naiad types?  Yeah, that was an "Aha" moment for me.  I wanted to say all the things that were covered by Naiads, but when I pulled out the ancient Greek texts, what do I notice but that there are a whole bunch of different Naiads.  I came close to breaking them apart at that point, but then I realised that you would make me detail them if I did


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I came close to breaking them apart at that point, but then I realised that you would make me detail them if I did




Yeah true enough as I'm really leaning towards the Naiad and would love to see more information’s on the different types.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah true enough as I'm really leaning towards the Naiad and would love to see more information’s on the different types.



 What delicious irony: 15 different kinds of Nymph, and you go for the one that's mainly similar to the MM Nymph


----------



## Thanee (May 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> An extra 0? Not any more!
> 
> Seriously though, wonder how that got there.




No idea. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What delicious irony: 15 different kinds of Nymph, and you go for the one that's mainly similar to the MM Nymph




Yes, and no... It didn't plan it that way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> No idea.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Considering I just copy-pasted, one would think that a zero wouldn't slip in...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, and no... It didn't plan it that way.



 I know you didn't.  That's why it was ironic


----------



## khavren (May 3, 2005)

Is this all good?

Grant the Swash
STR 15 +2
DEX 18 +4
CON 15 +2
INT 15 +2
WIS 13 +1
CHA 18 +4

Rowaini:
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Male-dominated medieval monarchy
Hair colour: Jet Black
Eye colour: Green
Skin: Pale

Saves:
Fort:+4
Refl:+6
Will:+1

HP:19
AC:16
Bab:1

Feats:
Canny Parry, Two Weapon Fighting, Evasion, Exotic Weapon - Rowaini Dueling Cutlass, Weapon Finesse

Skills: 32+8 to spend
Tumbling: Ranks 5
Balance:  Ranks 5
Spot:     Ranks 2
Search:   Ranks 1
Appraise: Ranks 1
Swim:     Ranks 1
Diplomacy: Ranks 5
Gather Information: Ranks 3
Intimidate: Ranks 2
Rope Use: Ranks 1
Ride: Ranks 1
Bluff:  Ranks 5
Craft Weapons:  Ranks 1
Climb: Ranks 2
Escape Artist: Ranks 2
Use Magical Device: Ranks 3


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Is this all good?
> 
> Grant the Swash
> STR 15 +2
> ...



 I think you made him level 1 for part of this (saves, BAB, skill points) and level 2 for other parts (hit points).  Also, he gets 6 + Int mod Skill Points, and I think you gave him 8.  Finally, the name doesn't really sound Rowaini (think Medieval/Renaissance Europe).  Looks great except for that.


----------



## khavren (May 3, 2005)

I figured it was 6+ a 2 int mod for 8 skill points, times 4 at first for 32, then +8 for second. I updated the saves and BAB. How much xp will my legendary cutlass cost? I'd also like to have made a 2nd one, with a heartstone with my personality matrix for my son, left behind on Rowaini. Sure he's only barely been born, but he's my first born son and I want him to grow up right.  I'm not sure what the costs for either of this items would be.


----------



## khavren (May 3, 2005)

How does Fedowin sound for a name? No idea where I got it from, just popped up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> I figured it was 6+ a 2 int mod for 8 skill points, times 4 at first for 32, then +8 for second. I updated the saves and BAB. How much xp will my legendary cutlass cost? I'd also like to have made a 2nd one, with a heartstone with my personality matrix for my son, left behind on Rowaini. Sure he's only barely been born, but he's my first born son and I want him to grow up right.  I'm not sure what the costs for either of this items would be.



 Ah, you have the Skill Points correct; I just didn't understand the way you were separating it (by chance, 8 Skill Points is also the number of bonus skill points you got on first level for your Int, so you would have had the exact same number if you made the mistake I had thought).  I think I have the XP cost up there somewhere in the thread, so I'll go look for it.  As for the cost, the masterwork swords cost 350 GP plus another 150 GP for an appropriate Heartstone = 500 GP each (less than that if you craft them yourself though).  You start off with 2,000 GP, but self-crafted items will only cost you half price (except for things made of certain weird materials, which you wouldn't have the skills to work at level 1 or 2), so you could potentially have 4,000 GP worth of nonmagical stuff.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> How does Fedowin sound for a name? No idea where I got it from, just popped up.



 Fedowin sounds good to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

160 XP.  And it makes it a +1 weapon.


----------



## khavren (May 4, 2005)

How is this version?

Fedowin the Swashbuck
xp 1840
LEvel 2

STR 15 +2
DEX 18 +4
CON 15 +2
INT 15 +2
WIS 13 +1
CHA 18 +4

Rowaini:
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Male-dominated medieval monarchy
Hair colour: Jet Black
Eye colour: Green
Skin: Pale

Saves:
Fort:+5
Refl:+7
Will:+1

HP:19
AC:16
Bab:2

Feats:
Canny Parry, Two Weapon Fighting, Evasion, Exotic Weapon - Rowaini Dueling Cutlass, Weapon Finesse

Skills: 32+8 to spend
Tumbling: Ranks 5
Balance:  Ranks 5
Spot:     Ranks 2
Search:   Ranks 1
Appraise: Ranks 1
Swim:     Ranks 1
Diplomacy: Ranks 5
Gather Information: Ranks 3
Intimidate: Ranks 2
Rope Use: Ranks 1
Ride: Ranks 1
Bluff:  Ranks 5
Craft Weapons:  Ranks 1
Climb: Ranks 2
Escape Artist: Ranks 2
Use Magical Device: Ranks 3

Gear: 3000k to spend
Masterwork Legendary Dueling Cutlass w/ Heartstone of William +1 250
Masterwork Non-legendary Dueling Cutlass 175
Throwing Axe (2) 4
Masterwork Composite Longbow +2 str bonus 200
Arrows (40) 1
Bracers Armor +1 1000
Cloak of resistance +1 1000
Elixer of Love 150
Caltrops 1
Flint and steel 1
Everbright torch 110
Small steel Mirror 10
belt pouch (2) 2
Waterskin 1
Masterwork artisans tools 55
Courtier's outfit 30
Fine bottle wine 10
3000 spent


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Hmm...Everything looks good except Equipment.  Did I tell you that you had 3000 GP somewhere up there?  If so, I apologise, as my more recent post that you have 2000 GP but can craft your own stuff is correct (although you need to put more ranks into Craft Weaponsmithing, as you currently have few enough that you would lose money on a Weaponsmithing venture even with the Rowaini bonuses).  Also, magic items cost extra on Tymadeau, as they are hard to find because very few Rowaini can enchant items, so any magic will cost you 1.5x the market price.


----------



## khavren (May 4, 2005)

How many ranks would be needed to craft the items? And could I have bought the magic items on Eldiz after my arrival there or would that be even more expensive?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> How many ranks would be needed to craft the items? And could I have bought the magic items on Eldiz after my arrival there or would that be even more expensive?



The items would be even more expensive in Eldiz. In order to craft a masterwork weapon, you need to make DC 20 checks. If you fail by five or more, you have to pay more money, but you still do fine as long as you don't miss twice before completing. and you need to craft for a number of weeks such that your DC*result*2(Rowaini)=5000. So that means 6.25 or fewer successes before you meet with two failures by 5 or more. The problem is, with only 1 rank in the skill, your chances of failing by 5 or more are 50/50 and your chance of success is only 25%. If you max out the skill, however, then you have a 50% chance of success and only a 25% chance of failing by 5 or more (so the expected number of failures is a bit above 1, rounded down to 1 and added to the base one third price = one half price). Thus, you need to max out the skill to be able to craft at half price with that skill as a level 2 Rowaini with +2 from Int.


----------



## khavren (May 5, 2005)

Ok, if this version is correct, I'll dig out all my other posts and put together a history from my offhand comments and post a clean version in RG

[sblock]
Fedowin the Swashbuck
xp 1840
Level 2



STR 15 +2
DEX 18 +4
CON 15 +2
INT 15 +2
WIS 13 +1
CHA 18 +4

Rowaini:
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Male-dominated medieval monarchy
Hair colour: Jet Black
Eye colour: Green
Skin: Pale

Saves:
Fort:+5
Refl:+7
Will:+1

HP:19
AC:17
Bab:2

Feats:
Canny Parry, Two Weapon Fighting, Evasion, Exotic Weapon - Rowaini Dueling Cutlass, Weapon Finesse

Skills: 32+8 to spend
Tumbling: Ranks 5
Balance:  Ranks 5
Spot:     Ranks 1
Search:   Ranks 1
Appraise: Ranks 1
Swim:     Ranks 1
Diplomacy: Ranks 5
Gather Information: Ranks 2
Intimidate: Ranks 1
Rope Use: Ranks 2
Ride: Ranks 1
Bluff:  Ranks 5
Craft Weapons:  Ranks 5
Climb: Ranks 1
Escape Artist: Ranks 2
Use Magical Device: Ranks 3

Gear: 2000k to spend
Masterwork Legendary Dueling Cutlass w/ Heartstone of William 250
Rowaini Dueling Cutlass 25
Throwing Axe (2) 4
Masterwork Composite Longbow +2 str bonus 200
Arrows (40) 1
Bracers Armor +1 1500
Caltrops 1
Flint and steel 1
Small steel Mirror 10
belt pouch (2) 2
Quality clothing 5
Waterskin 1
1999 spent

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 5, 2005)

I'd be interested in a Praetor War Mage if you're still accepting players.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Ok, if this version is correct, I'll dig out all my other posts and put together a history from my offhand comments and post a clean version in RG
> 
> [sblock]
> Fedowin the Swashbuck
> ...



 I may have missed something, but that looks perfect to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in a Praetor War Mage if you're still accepting players.



 I'm still taking alternates, and I'll definitely start another game in this setting if I get enough of them


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2005)

I won't hold my breath for another game, as it seems I might be the first to try signing on in the 700+ posts since you got your current group.   

Should I get this character started and roll some stats or wait until I'm called upon?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I won't hold my breath for another game, as it seems I might be the first to try signing on in the 700+ posts since you got your current group.
> 
> Should I get this character started and roll some stats or wait until I'm called upon?



 Well we currently have 7 players and 6 spots, so you'd be #8.  You can definitely roll some stats, although I don't have the Warmage fully fleshed out online yet (and since tomorrow is the day at the end of the semester when all my stuff is due, I won't be able to put it up until the weekend).  Check out the Houserules thread (see the first post) for what I have up so far   I can definitely get into some of the basics of the Warmage for you too:

Praetorian Warmages are well-trained combatants and arcane spellcasters, rolled into one.  They are the undisputed masters throughout all the Known Spheres of the arts of crafting Constructs and Magic Weapons and Armour, and they are often accompanied by a construct of their own making, which they are constantly tweaking to suit their needs.  They can rough it up in melee with the best of them, while supporting themselves and their allies with magical enhancements and attacks.  Combined with Templars and Centurions, they form the core of Praetorianus's undefeated Grand Army.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

RA, have any of the skills changed, like the knowledge skills, or been added too?  Is there like a galactic knowledge skill?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, have any of the skills changed, like the knowledge skills, or been added too?  Is there like a galactic knowledge skill?



 There is a Knowledge [The Spheres] and Knowledge [Spelljamming].  Knowledge [The Spheres] is an overview of the Known Spheres, but you can get more specific info by taking Knowledge [Amaranthia] for instance.  Knowledge [Spelljamming] means you know about weird spacial phenomenon and the mechanics of a Spelljamming ship, giving you a +2 synergy to Profession [Spelljammer] if you get 5 ranks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Cool, and no bardic knowledge for the siren right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, and no bardic knowledge for the siren right?



 That's correct.  I replaced that ability with some other stuff.  Also, the key to remember is that the Siren and the Shaman are the only two spellcasters out of all of them that are double-casters off of the same ability score, which is already an advantageous pairing


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

No need to justify it.  I'm just working on skills.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No need to justify it.  I'm just working on skills.



 Ah, makes sense.  And you wanted to make sure you didn't need Know:History for the synergy, I presume.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, makes sense.  And you wanted to make sure you didn't need Know:History for the synergy, I presume.




Ahhh... yeah.   

Honestly I was just trying to figure out how many skill points to spend on knowledge skills.

Stupid question time: Can a siren use a wand of cure light wounds without the use magic device skill?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh... yeah.
> 
> Honestly I was just trying to figure out how many skill points to spend on knowledge skills.
> 
> Stupid question time: Can a siren use a wand of cure light wounds without the use magic device skill?



 Yup.  It is on her spell list.  She can also learn Cure Light Wounds as a known spell.  Of course, there's a lot of stuff that isn't on her spell list, but Cure Light Wounds is one of the ones that is


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  It is on her spell list.  She can also learn Cure Light Wounds as a known spell.




Yeah but she has no slots for it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah but she has no slots for it.



 Sure.  I agree.  I'm just saying that this is the criterion for determining wand-use ability.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure.  I agree.  I'm just saying that this is the criterion for determining wand-use ability.



Cool.   Yeah I canned it for Attraction.  To have CLW would imply usefulness in combat....


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.   Yeah I canned it for Attraction.  To have CLW would imply usefulness in combat....



 Ah, gotcha!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Gotta love Attraction, it makes that plain 10 Charisma girl in the corner seem like a gorgeous Charisma 18...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gotta love Attraction, it makes that plain 10 Charisma girl in the corner seem like a gorgeous Charisma 18...




What's it do to a girl with 21 charisma?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What's it do to a girl with 21 charisma?



 Allows her to act as if she was within one point of the 30 Charisma wherein "I'm so enchantingly beautiful that if I just smile at him and say 'Please' I'll get the same effect as a girl with 10 Charisma who takes a full minute to diplomatically explain the situation in the best way possible."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Wow diplomacy as a full round action... Sweet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow diplomacy as a full round action... Sweet.



 Well it is at a -10, as per the PH rules, but when you have a +10, they cancel out.  If you purchased your skills correctly, you should find that your level 2 character has +18 to Diplomacy without Attraction, and +22 with Attraction.  That means that with Attraction on if you take the full minute, anyone who didn't start out against you is more-or-less guaranteed to go out of their way a bit to help you out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you purchased your skills correctly, you should find that your level 2 character has +18 to Diplomacy without Attraction, and +22 with Attraction.




I only got a +16.  No knowledge Noble and Royalty.  It didn't seem to apply in a galactic scale to me.

Is the inspire courage bard ability supposes to be on the siren advancement or not?    It’s under bardic music text but its not listed on the advancement.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I only got a +16.  No knowledge Noble and Royalty.  It didn't seem to apply in a galactic scale to me.
> 
> Is the inspire courage bard ability supposes to be on the siren advancement or not?    It’s under bardic music text but its not listed on the advancement.



 No.  You only get the Siren's Songs that are specifically called out in the class progression.

As for Know:Nob+Roy, it depends.  If you were a Sidhe, it is almost requisite to know the inner workings of the Seelie Court, with all its intrigue and such.  As a Nymph, its not as crucial, but it would probably be something an emissary of Seelyne would know.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As a Nymph, its not as crucial, but it would probably be something an emissary of Seelyne would know.




Okay, I reworked my skills some.  (I didn't sink enough points into it for a synergy for it though.)

What feat should I take?  (Note a clue when it comes to metamagic stuff...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, I reworked my skills some.  (I didn't sink enough points into it for a synergy for it though.)
> 
> What feat should I take?  (Note a clue when it comes to metamagic stuff...)



 Well you don't have to get Metamagic if you don't want.  Depends on your mood 

You could always pick up Spell Focus [Enchantment] for the +2 to DCs of all your songs and enchantments and stuff (Yes, the number is correct.  I listed the change in my second post on this thread.  SF gives +2 and GSF another +1 for a total of +3).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could always pick up Spell Focus [Enchantment] for the +2 to DCs of all your songs and enchantments and stuff.




Hmmm, might be wise.  I don't have many enchantment spells yet but I know I will.  Is attractive labeled as an enchantment? (Just want official word.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm, might be wise.  I don't have many enchantment spells yet but I know I will.  Is attractive labeled as an enchantment? (Just want official word.)



 Attraction is Enchantment [Mind-Affecting].  Also, your songs are Enchantment [Mind-Affecting]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Attraction is Enchantment [Mind-Affecting].  Also, your songs are Enchantment [Mind-Affecting]



As is Tasha’s Hideous Laughter, so I'll go with Spell Focus: Enchantment. 

One last question...  Do we need to track spell components?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As is Tasha’s Hideous Laughter, so I'll go with Spell Focus: Enchantment.
> 
> One last question...  Do we need to track spell components?



 Some of the casters do use material components, others don't.  Sirens do not, except for spells with expensive components, but in exchange, all of their spells have an added verbal component, even those that usually do not, and they cannot be Silenced.

And anyone who needs components can just buy the Spell Component Pouch and be assumed to have enough for quite a while.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Some of the casters do use material components, others don't.  Sirens do not, except for spells with expensive components, but in exchange, all of their spells have an added verbal component, even those that usually do not, and they cannot be Silenced.




Sweet. 

Here's what I got so far.  Mechanics should now be done. 

Edit: removed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

OK, that's pretty good so far, but lesse:

XP: should be 2000, not 1000. Yup, you're halfway to level 3

Knowledge [Nob and Roy] doesn't add up. Either you gave yourself too many ranks or not enough bonus

Dazzling Beauty: DC should be 16 (11 + 5 Cha)

Total Weight: 85.5 is a lot more than the other weights. Is that adding in Molpe's weight to the mix? I can't tell because there is no listed weight for her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Knowledge [Nob and Roy] doesn't add up. Either you gave yourself too many ranks or not enough bonus.




oops.. .  Error in my speedsheet.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dazzling Beauty: DC should be 16 (11 + 5 Cha)




Ahh, I added 1/2 HD like must abilites are.  I thought it would be useful at a high level also. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Total Weight: 85.5 is a lot more than the other weights. Is that adding in Molpe's weight to the mix? I can't tell because there is no listed weight for her.



No that's from the previous character and I was waiting for a reply from you to do her weight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> oops.. .  Error in my speedsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Nope.  You don't add 1/2 HD.  It already has 1/2 HD (minimum 1) factored into that 11.  When you get to level 4, though, it goes up by 1.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

> I was waiting for a reply from you to do her weight.



I know, but I saw that after I saw the character sheet.  I did send that reply too.  It involves the phrase "top-heavy"


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2005)

Looks like this game is going to be a lot of fun, but I'm dropping out. Best of luck!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know, but I saw that after I saw the character sheet.  I did send that reply too.  It involves the phrase "top-heavy"




Got it and replied back. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  You don't add 1/2 HD.  It already has 1/2 HD (minimum 1) factored into that 11.  When you get to level 4, though, it goes up by 1.




*Sigh* I'm such an idiot at times.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Looks like this game is going to be a lot of fun, but I'm dropping out. Best of luck!



 Thanks, and good gaming to you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Updated.   (Previous copy removed)

What about deities?

[sblock]*Character Name:* Molpe
*Character Race:* Naiad (Limnad)
*Character Classes:* Siren
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Deity:* 

*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 21
*Height:* 5’5”
*Weight:* 107 lbs.
*Eyes:* Deep Royal Blue
*Hair:*  Turquoise Blue

*Experience Points (Current):* 2,000
*Experience Points (Needed):* 3,000
*Character Level:* 2

*Known Languages:* Common, 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength:* 8 -1 (Base 12, -4 Racial)
*Dexterity:* 17 +3  (Base 15, +2 Racial)
*Constitution:* 13  +1 (Base 13)
*Intelligence:* 16 +3 (Base 14, +2 Racial) 
*Wisdom:* 14 +2 (Base 12, +2 Racial)
*Charisma:* 21 +5 (Base 17, +4 Racial)

*Bold:* After magical enchantment
-------------------------------------------------------

*Hit Dice:* 2d6 +2
*Hit Points:* 
*Armor Class:* 16 [ BASE (10) + ARMOR (3) + DEX (3) + DEFLECTION (0)]
*Flatfooted Armor Class:* 13
*Touch Attack Armor Class:* xx
*Damage Resistance:* 0
*Spell Resistance:* nil

-----------------------------

*Armor Worn:* Amaranthian Gossamersilk Dress  (1000 gp)
*AC Bonus:* +3
*AC Penalty:* 0
*Maximum DEX bonus:* +8
*Armor Type:* Light
*Weight:* 2 lbs.

*Notes:* 
The below is worn under the dress but they do not stack.

*Armor Worn:* Amaranthian Gossamersilk Shift (500 gp)
*AC Bonus:* +1 
*AC Penalty: * 0
*Maximum DEX bonus: * +10
*Armor Type:* Light
*Weight:* 1 lbs.

*Armor Weight:* 3 lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude:* 1 [BASE (0) + CON MOD (1)]
*Save vs. Reflex:* 6 [BASE (3) + DEX MOD (3)]
*Save vs. Will:* 5 [BASE (3) + WIS MOD (2)]

*Special Save Notes:* 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier:* +3
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1

*Melee Attack Bonus:* +0
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +4

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons:*
*Dagger* Attacks: +0 / 1d4 / 19-20 / piercing or slashing / 1 lbs. (2 gp)

*Weapon weight:* 1 lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats*
Spell Focus: Enchantment (1st level)

*Skills:*

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Bluff +12 (Cha + 5, Racial Bonus +2) 5
Concentration +6 (Con + 1) 5
Diplomacy +16 (Cha + 5, Racial Bonus +2, Synergy Bonus from Bluff +2, Synergy Bonus from Sense Motive +2) 5
Escape Artist +5 (Dex + 3) 2
Gather Information +10 (Cha + 5) 5
Intimidate +7 (Cha +5, Synergy Bonus from Bluff +2) 0
Knowledge: Amaranthia +8 (Int + 3) 5
Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty +4 (Int +3) 2
Knowledge: The Spheres +4 (Int + 3) 1
Listen +7 (Wis + 2) 5
Perform: Sing + 10 (Cha + 5) 5 
Sense Motive +7 (Wis + 2) 5

[CC] Cross Class Skill
-------------------------------------------------------

*Special Abilities*
Dazzling Beauty: DC: 15 (Nymph)
Beauty's Bounty I (Siren)
Siren's Song (Siren)
Countersong (Siren)
Song of Fascination (Siren)

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Equipment & Gear:* (758 gp) 
Backpack
Parchment (20 sheets)
Mirror, Small Steel
Lyre, Masterwork
Wand, Cure Light Wounds 

*Equipment Weight:* 8.5 lbs.

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Magical Item Slots* 
Head: 
Eyes: 
Neck: 
Torso: 
Robe/Armor: 
Waist: 
Clock/cape/mantle:  
Arms: 
Hands:
Ring Left Hand: 
Ring Right Hand:
Feet: 

*EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:* 8.5 lbs.
*ARMOR WEIGHT:* 3 lbs.
*WEAPON WEIGHT:* 1 lbs.
*TOTAL WEIGHT:* 12.5 lbs.

*Carrying Capacity* 8 STR *Light:* up to 26 lb. *Medium:* 27-53 lb. *Heavy:* 54-80 lb.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Money:* 
PP: 0
GP: 0
SP: 0
CP: 0

Favors: 740
-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

*Siren Spells Per Day:* 0 – 9 1st – 4 + 4; 
Save DC: 5 + spell level
Enchantment DC: 7 + spell level

*Spells Known*

0 – 10 _Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Keep Dry, Light, Hygiene, Prestidigitation, Transcribe, Mending, Message, Read Magic_
1st – 4 _Attraction*, Expeditious Retreat, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter*, Ray of Enfeeblement_

* Enchantments

*Appearance*  xxx

*Personality*  xxxx

*Background:*  xxxx
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Updated.   (Previous copy removed)
> 
> What about deities?
> 
> ...



 Amaranthia doesn't have any goddesses or gods per se.  The inhabitants either revere nature for its natural beauty or else pledge fealty to a Lady or Queen as a votress (whether or not they have levels in the Votress class, they are still called votresses if they effectively worship a Seelie noble).  Actually a lot of these planets don't have normal deities...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Cool, standard languages?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Seelie is the language of Seelyne, and it is the racial tongue of the Sidhe.  Not caring too much for such things, Nymphs speak that instead of inventing their own language, although they also like to express themselves with their bodies.  Nymphs get Seelie for free (but not the similar D&D Sylvan, which does exist).  You can learn from some of the normal D&D list of languages on Speak Language where appropriate, and also these, from a previous post (Vaerysh and Conacan are the other two from Amaranthia, by the way, but they are spoken by those not quite friendly with Seelyne):

Altanian = language of Altania
Larakese = language of Lara Kai
Larakese Handspeak = secretive silent language of Ninja (only Ninja and Dolathi can learn this as a Bonus Language)
Rowaini = language of Rowain
Melodian = language spoken by the Melodians of Rhapsodia
Harmonian = language spoken by the Harmonians of Rhapsodia
Eldish = language of Eldiz, Wildspace Metropolis of the Dolathi
Yharzu = language of the Lacerta and official language of Yharaz, in Chuliit
Feldori = language of the Feldori race in Chuliit
Narlse = language of the Narslemen
Nibelangan = language of the Nibelan
Tralg = language of the Tralg
Valsian = official language of Valthas
Mojiin = cultural language of the Mojiin
Seelie = language of Titania's kingdom of Seelyne
Vaerysh = language of the Amaranthian rebels of Vaerysa
Conasan = language of the Conacian Amazons
High Praetorian = language of the nobles of Praetorianus
Vulgar Praetorian = language of the masses of Praetorianus
Sancyric = language of the sacred texts of Circe, but not spoken much except to pray
Putal = official language of Putalis
Vildri = cultural language of the Vildri
Byblan = languages of Byblans


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well we currently have 7 players and 6 spots, so you'd be #8.  You can definitely roll some stats, although I don't have the Warmage fully fleshed out online yet (and since tomorrow is the day at the end of the semester when all my stuff is due, I won't be able to put it up until the weekend).  Check out the Houserules thread (see the first post) for what I have up so far   I can definitely get into some of the basics of the Warmage for you too:
> 
> Praetorian Warmages are well-trained combatants and arcane spellcasters, rolled into one.  They are the undisputed masters throughout all the Known Spheres of the arts of crafting Constructs and Magic Weapons and Armour, and they are often accompanied by a construct of their own making, which they are constantly tweaking to suit their needs.  They can rough it up in melee with the best of them, while supporting themselves and their allies with magical enhancements and attacks.  Combined with Templars and Centurions, they form the core of Praetorianus's undefeated Grand Army.




Sounds just like the character I was looking for, the construct speciality is a little extra bonus I wasn't expecting. Always good to be on a winning team.   

No problem with waiting for the Praetor or War Mage until the weekend, I'm a very patient man.   

Here's the d20 roll under the name of Praetor War Mage (trust me to waste an 18 on a test roll  ): http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=82422

Rolled my stats as well (guess I'll have to drop the 7 as they're just not bad enough for a reroll, I hope the Warmage has a dump stat   , all 7 numbers odd...go figure): http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=82427 

Haven't given him a name yet but I'm assuming a roman flavour like Aurelius Maximus is in order.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sounds just like the character I was looking for, the construct speciality is a little extra bonus I wasn't expecting. Always good to be on a winning team.
> 
> No problem with waiting for the Praetor or War Mage until the weekend, I'm a very patient man.
> 
> ...



 Well the point buy on the stats isn't that bad, its just the all-odd thing that probably hurts a bit.  At least a lot of great places to put that stat raise


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2005)

The point buy is good at 38, but then I'd almost never buy a 17...unless I had so many points I had no choice.   

That's right, a different stat every time. I'll need to become epic before I can make them all even...odd stats are just so annoying and unattractive.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The point buy is good at 38, but then I'd almost never buy a 17...unless I had so many points I had no choice.
> 
> That's right, a different stat every time. I'll need to become epic before I can make them all even...odd stats are just so annoying and unattractive.



 Hmm...well at odd stats are sometimes good for buying feats, and Warmages do get plenty of feats (something like 16 bonus feats)


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2005)

Hadn't thought about the odd stat requirements for feats, good point. Odd stats looking much better.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hadn't thought about the odd stat requirements for feats, good point. Odd stats looking much better.



 Heehee, I try to be an optimist whenever possible


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

> the construct speciality is a little extra bonus I wasn't expecting.



I also may not have mentioned it anywhere, but one of the greatest Praetorian Warmage actually created the Plebs, which he considered his ultimate, perfect creation, and even his children.  Plebs are a race of free-willed constructs that seem to be human until you slash at them and discover that they don't have blood and vitals.  The Plebs were created to be dumb (but only dumb compared to the Praetorians, the Praetorians are really smart, so Plebs just have no Int bonus; everything is relative: 10 Int is average for a human, but it is considered mentally retarded for a Praetorian).


----------



## unleashed (May 6, 2005)

When you get to the Praetor and Warmage, could you also please cover the basics of Praetorian armour and weapons and the constructs (they're the Plebs right?) if it's not too much trouble.

Mindread much.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Oh, and just so everbody knows:

I know I've been pretty slow in responding to you guys for the past week or so, but that's because this past week has been the last week when the classes can assign us things if they have a final, so I had, for instance, one evil class that assigned a big Problem Set *and* a Project that were both due today.  Fortunately, as of 20 minutes ago, I have officially finished everything.  All that's left is a test this afternoon in a class with no final, which if I get over 50% I automatically get an 'A' in the associated course (if I get below 50%, I might actually have to the assignment due next week for that class--otherwise, I can just ignore it and still get an 'A'--the perks of having nearly 100% in the class, I suppose).

After that, I should be able to pay more attention here than I have been before.  Sorry if anyone has had to wait too long for responses and such.  Since all the characters are at least preliminarily done, I'll be putting up the IC Thread shortly.

Peace!

~Rystil Out (time for my 2 hours of symbiosis before I need to be awake today )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> When you get to the Praetor and Warmage, could you also please cover the basics of Praetorian armour and weapons and the constructs (they're the Plebs right?) if it's not too much trouble.
> 
> Mindread much.



 Yup, I can do that.  The Plebs aren't the only constructs, exactly.  Plebs are a PC race that look like humans but actually aren't.  The Praetorian warmages also have mindless constructs too, including one personal one that they get as a class feature instead of a familiar.  And I can cover at least some of the weapons and armour (that I remember, since I don't have the list with me).  Suffice it to say that the Praetorians like to use spears, but they don't like the sucky stats for spears in the PH, so they've invented Praetorian War Lances and Praetorian Battle Lances...they also can make really-nice versions of normal weapons and armour, but those are very expensive.  Fortunately, some Praetorians are quite rich compared to other places  (it depends on their social class, but I'll get to that when I have the time to fully explain--for now, sleep for me )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

> Mindread much.



Funny you should mention that, but I am "Rystil Arden, Eidolon Telepath" and I do have this mystical All-Seeing-Eye avatar


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nymphs get Seelie for free (but not the similar D&D Sylvan, which does exist).




Cool, is common still common or did you rename it? 

Also on the list which languages are the most.. well common?  I don't think my character's been to many, if any, exotic locations.  

Also which best help with the “back-story” too?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, is common still common or did you rename it?
> 
> Also on the list which languages are the most.. well common?  I don't think my character's been to many, if any, exotic locations.
> 
> Also which best help with the “back-story” too?”



 There is no Common, and there is also no common language that everyone gets for free.  The Dolathi would like people to think that Eldish is the lingua franca, and its passingly common for people to learn it as such.  Also, you might have picked up a language from the back-story suggested offworlder and/or the rebel Amaranthian factions.  I'd guess that Naiads might also know Aquan


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There is no Common, and there is also no common language that everyone gets for free.




Well that really nerfs the Siren doesn't it...?  A charmed victim needs to be able to understand you.

So what lnagauge do the players all have in common?

Eldish, okay.  What else is common?  My character is going to be a little pointless if she can't make someone understand her.  (So back-story importance is going out the door.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that really nerfs the Siren doesn't it...?  A charmed victim needs to be able to understand you.
> 
> So what lnagauge do the players all have in common?
> 
> Eldish, okay.  What else is common?  My character is going to be a little pointless if she can't make someone understand her.  (So back-story importance is going out the door.)



 Actually, only Suggestion is Language Dependent.  Albeit, its true that Charm is better when you can speak their language.  Pretty much everything with 12 Int or more picks up Eldish though, so it shouldn't be a problem.  Also, there's some people you could see about "Communicators"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, only Suggestion is Language Dependent.  Albeit, its true that Charm is better when you can speak their language.








			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Pretty much everything with 12 Int or more picks up Eldish though, so it shouldn't be a problem.




Till I ned to use it... 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, there's some people you could see about "Communicators"




That sounds rather Star Trekish... Not sure if that's a good thing or not but if she can't find one on her home world than its going to be a long time before she can afford one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Till I ned to use it...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds rather Star Trekish... Not sure if that's a good thing or not but if she can't find one on her home world than its going to be a long time before she can afford one.



 Well the key is that Sirens get Tongues as a 2nd-level spell.  This means, among other things, that you can cast it at level 4, and that the cost for a translator on Amaranthia is 1200 gold.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

Just learn _Tongues_ later. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well the key is that Sirens get Tongues as a 2nd-level spell.  This means, among other things, that you can cast it at level 4.




Can we play level four characters?  Cause...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> and that the cost for a translator on Amaranthia is 1200 gold.




Is more money than I have...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just learn _Tongues_ later.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 See?  1 out of 1 Dolathi (Melody) agrees that you should speak her language instead 

Eldish is a fun language; it has flowing words which can change inflections, intimations, and meanings midway through speaking, allowing it to be extraordinarily expressive in indicating thought processes and emotions behind the words, allowing people to understand each other better.  Its not an easy language, though.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Some of the casters do use material components, others don't.




I suppose Eldritch Infiltrators are the first kind, yes?

Otherwise my feat choice might be a bit pointless... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Can we play level four characters?  Cause...
> 
> 
> 
> Is more money than I have...



 I think that there was a Polyglot feat somewhere that let you pick up any languages after hearing people speak it amongst themselves for a few minutes.  I can't remember where I saw it though.  If I could, you might be able to take it at level 3 (the same level you get Charm) or you can just be creative for the one level with Charm and not Tongues.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I suppose Eldritch Infiltrators are the first kind, yes?
> 
> Otherwise my feat choice might be a bit pointless...
> 
> ...



They do use material components. Only classes that I gave some sort of other penalty to offset the use of materials get to eschew them.

For instance: An Enchantress needn't use material components as long as she has her nexus, but break or steal her nexus, and she's in huge trouble.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

How about Rowaini Witches?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> How about Rowaini Witches?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Yes, they do use material components too (most classes do, except for a few from Amaranthia or Arris).


----------



## Eonthar (May 6, 2005)

*Tower of Babel*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, only Suggestion is Language Dependent.  Albeit, its true that Charm is better when you can speak their language.  Pretty much everything with 12 Int or more picks up Eldish though, so it shouldn't be a problem.  Also, there's some people you could see about "Communicators"




Abdiel doesn't speak Eldish ... although he does speak Seelie in common with the other characters in the group - except for Mhrazhar D'el but they can both speak Mojiin.

I can see that group conversations are going to be interesting, until people take ranks in Speak Language so that we can all speak a common language.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Abdiel doesn't speak Eldish ... although he does speak Seelie in common with the other characters in the group - except for Mhrazhar D'el but they can both speak Mojiin.
> 
> I can see that group conversations are going to be interesting, until people take ranks in Speak Language so that we can all speak a common language.



 That's going to be pretty cool, I think


----------



## Eonthar (May 6, 2005)

We may also have a problem if the Mojiin Avenger and the Praetorian Warmage both play in the campaign. The Avenger's life goal right now is to hunt down a Praetorian.

Oh well, as the ancient Chinese curse goes: "May you live in interesting times"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> We may also have a problem if the Mojiin Avenger and the Praetorian Warmage both play in the campaign. The Avenger's life goal right now is to hunt down a Praetorian.
> 
> Oh well, as the ancient Chinese curse goes: "May you live in interesting times"



 Doesn't have to be the same Praetorian, though 

It certainly isn't nearly as bad as:
Avenger + Dragonlord
Heretic + Inquisitor
Liberator + Templar,Centurion.Warmage


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

AFAIK the warmage is for the next group, so that shouldn't be a problem. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, they do use material components too (most classes do, except for a few from Amaranthia or Arris).




Was mostly thinking, that since Melody learned the spellcasting basics from her mother, that it might make more sense, that she actually _does_ use material components. So maybe I'll just swap that for Spell Focus: Illusion (or something else). Not sure yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> AFAIK the warmage is for the next group, so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hmm...that does make sense.  Witches, if not Eldritch Infiltrators, are well known for their use of reagents above and beyond any of the other classes (in fact, they have an ability to use more expensive components to get more interesting results with their spells)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Oh well, as the ancient Chinese curse goes: "May you live in interesting times"




Yeah, that and add a nymph girl...  It’s always interesting to see how that affects the males of the party.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

Yep, that was my thought... witches typically use components. 

Ok, made a few changes in the RG. Also added a mighty spell to use my Sneak Attack with. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eonthar (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, that and add a nymph girl...  It’s always interesting to see how that affects the males of the party.




Luckily we only have one male in the party so far. Mojiin are not males or females per se.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

There is also the swashbuckler.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eonthar (May 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There is also the swashbuckler.




You are absolutely right - I forgot about him - he's not in the RG yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Luckily we only have one male in the party so far. Mojiin are not males or females per se.




Yeah, I realized some time ago that my character would be mostly, if not totally, pointless to the party.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, that was my thought... witches typically use components.
> 
> Ok, made a few changes in the RG. Also added a mighty spell to use my Sneak Attack with.
> 
> ...



 Good call!  The Lesser Orbs are really quite awesome for EIs


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I realized some time ago that my character would be mostly, if not totally, pointless to the party.



 Well, lack of males in the party just means you won't be seducing the party.  Doesn't mean you won't be seducing the others that you encounter 

Also, remember what happened to the iconic Swashbuckler in Amaranthia; chauvanists are fun targets for Sirening


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, lack of males in the party just means you won't be seducing the party.  Doesn't mean you won't be seducing the others that you encounter




Seducing the party is part of the fun though... Oh well, girls aren't always a bad thing.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, remember what happened to the iconic Swashbuckler in Amaranthia; chauvanists are fun targets for Sirening




True...


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good call!  The Lesser Orbs are really quite awesome for EIs




More like the Miniscule Orb. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> More like the Miniscule Orb.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 1d3 + 1d6 is nothing to sneeze at for a cantrip (its better than you'd get from Magic Missile by 2), and the Dex is good enough to help thos Ranged Touches


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Seducing the party is part of the fun though... Oh well, girls aren't always a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> True...



 Heehee.  Remember Dolathi can be whatever they want, Rowaini are chauvinists, the Altanian is also male, and even Mojiin appreciate beauty and experience pleasurable contact, they just don't reproduce or have genitals...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

OK, my last test is officially over.  Just finals and one paper for me between now and the next few weeks.  I think that the characters are probably complete enough for me to at least put up an IC Thread very soon, even if we don't actually get to posting in the thread for a little while.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that the characters are probably complete enough for me to at least put up an IC Thread very soon, even if we don't actually get to posting in the thread for a little while.




Cool, and yeah I have an idea of what my character is doning and how she will act...  Do you still plan to help me on the one part?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, and yeah I have an idea of what my character is doning and how she will act...  Do you still plan to help me on the one part?



 Yup, just send me the brief for what you have, and I can fill in the blanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, just send me the brief for what you have, and I can fill in the blanks




All I have is that outline I sent you yesterday...  Ehh probably not even that I was at work and emptied my webmail sometime yesterday.  If you want more than that it’s going to have to wait till tomorrow.  

Right now I’m lucky to be typing, and that won’t last, and tonight the wife has plans for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All I have is that outline I sent you yesterday...  Ehh probably not even that I was at work and emptied my webmail sometime yesterday.  If you want more than that it’s going to have to wait till tomorrow.
> 
> Right now I’m lucky to be typing, and that won’t last, and tonight the wife has plans for me.



 Do you want me to fill in based on that outline or do you want to write more yourself before I get to it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Wow, it looks like we are now the longest OOC Thread in the forum, without having started yet


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good call!  The Lesser Orbs are really quite awesome for EIs




And Arcane Marksman!  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do you want me to fill in based on that outline or do you want to write more yourself before I get to it?




Go ahead and fill it in, I think you have a good idea of what I want and you know the world far better than I do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> And Arcane Marksman!
> 
> Keia



 Oh, indeed!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, it looks like we are now the longest OOC Thread in the forum, without having started yet




Nope there are alot longer ones. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=92500


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope there are alot longer ones.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=92500



 Ah, I see, multiple threads for old ones being closed and such.  Well, that one didn't show up when I searched the forum, and I'd still imagine we're the longest one that does not have an IC thread


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> . . . I'd still imagine we're the longest one that does not have an IC thread




Is that something to be proud of?  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Is that something to be proud of?
> 
> Keia



 I think it is 

I'm so proud of my little daughter OOC thread; she's all grown up by herself without meeting a soulmate IC thread with which to spend her life


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Is that something to be proud of?




  Yeah.

And if you note RA, all those posters are in a close area of Virginia...  No IC thread.  They discuses their RL campaign here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> And if you note RA, all those posters are in a close area of Virginia... No IC thread. They discuses their RL campaign here.



Bleh, that's cheating. RL campaigns move so much faster than PbP 

Edit:

So does that does still make us the longest PbP OOC thread currently extant on the Talking the Talking forum on ENWorld though, I think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bleh, that's cheating. RL campaigns move so much faster than PbP




Yeah, but they also do alot of discussion in RL so I would consider it a very impressive feat. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So does that does still make us the longest PbP OOC thread currently extant on the Talking the Talking forum on ENWorld though, I think.




Nope, and it won't happen either...     I'll close the thread done if need be. (you can make a new one.)  The only things to be proud of is the longest running, and the most posts in the IC threads.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they also do alot of discussion in RL so I would consider it a very impressive feat.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and it won't happen either...  I'll close the thread done if need be. (you can make a new one.) The only things to be proud of is the longest running, and the most posts in the IC threads.



Are there any pages on this forum beyond the 4th? Because I can't access them if there are.

Edit: Oh and I'm maybe halfway done the writing, by the way.  Should have something soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Are there any pages on this forum beyond the 4th? Because I can't access them if there are.




yeah, you see at the bottom where it say, last two weeks, change it to say from the beginning. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh and I'm maybe halfway done the writing, by the way.  Should have something soon.




Sweet.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2005)

You may want to update the first post, now with the loss of silentspace and the addition of the alternates.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> yeah, you see at the bottom where it say, last two weeks, change it to say from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.



 OK, done, you fill in the rest.  Do you want it here or just via e-mail?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> You may want to update the first post, now with the loss of silentspace and the addition of the alternates.
> 
> Keia



 Hmm...good call.  Not to mention the new alternate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, done, you fill in the rest.  Do you want it here or just via e-mail?




email was fine, and I really like it.   Thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> email was fine, and I really like it.   Thanks!



 Thanks!  I'll admit some of it was a bit tricky to incorporate, but I basically got in GM-mode and said to myself, "OK, its time to create the most interesting possible NPC who fits these three criteria" and eventually it came to me all at once.


----------



## unleashed (May 7, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> We may also have a problem if the Mojiin Avenger and the Praetorian Warmage both play in the campaign. The Avenger's life goal right now is to hunt down a Praetorian.




Well there are always a few less than honourable people in every race. If I do manage to make an appearance I will be male, and I don't drain the life out of things I just hack them down or blow them up.   



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> AFAIK the warmage is for the next group, so that shouldn't be a problem.




It doesn't look like the next group is going to happen for some time...so i'll just have to wait until one of you drops out, though I won't hold my breath.   

To be an alternate yet again.


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like the next group is going to happen for some time...




I'd say a day or two from the moment Rystil does open up a second (new) recruiting thread. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## unleashed (May 7, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'd say a day or two from the moment Rystil does open up a second (new) recruiting thread.




Don't know about that. I think I'm the only person that has posted in the two weeks this thread has been open, apart from those currently in the game or those who have dropped out, that has asked to play.


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, see, most people simply won't look inside this thread, a new one is entirely different. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## unleashed (May 7, 2005)

I'll give you a lot of people won't look at it now with the thread reaching 20 pages, but there were no extra players expressing interest in the first 10 pages (which covered a week) just people dropping out which brought in all of the alternates until I came along.   

The biggest problem I see to starting a second game is that almost everything is unknown, and this works against it for getting players who like to pick over everything before they make a choice. Hence my feeling that a new game thread may not cut it.  

Not that I'm angling to become the 7th player instead of 1st alternate, though that would be nice, but I just don't see another game in the near future. I hope I'm wrong though as I don't guess anyone who is still standing will drop now.


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2005)

Well, we'll see eventually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't know about that. I think I'm the only person that has posted in the two weeks this thread has been open, apart from those currently in the game or those who have dropped out, that has asked to play.




people often drop their alternate status when they find another game to play... They don't want to overextend themselves and less face fact, its always more fun to play than to be an alternate. 

Now if RA dropped a second recruitment thread I would be in it in a second.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

OK folks, I think all the characters are complete enough that I can put up an IC thread.  I am going to wait one hour in case someone has a reason for me not to put up an IC Thread, and if not, its going up.  As for the second recruitment thread, you should expect to see one in about a week assuming I don't prove myself incompetent or unfun as a PbP GM (which is all-too possible; I've always played face-to-face until now).


----------



## Seeten (May 7, 2005)

This looks like fun, and I have all the same gaming sensibilities as my buddy Rystil, therefore, sign me up as an alternate.  I Could see an Aurai Swanmay or Preserver, possibly an Anthousai Ecomancer.

Sounds like fun. I'll be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK folks, I think all the characters are complete enough that I can put up an IC thread.  I am going to wait one hour in case someone has a reason for me not to put up an IC Thread, and if not, its going up.




No issue here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> This looks like fun, and I have all the same gaming sensibilities as my buddy Rystil, therefore, sign me up as an alternate.  I Could see an Aurai Swanmay or Preserver, possibly an Anthousai Ecomancer.
> 
> Sounds like fun. I'll be watching this thread with interest.



 Awesome!  That makes three people ready for the next one.  Just one more and I know I have enough to start another Recruiting Thread right now!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No issue here.



 Good.  You're one of the two who isn't quite done yet, and so that means only Khavren (who we know is online because he just posted to HttBT) is left to OK it, and I'll start now instead of in 40 minutes


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Oops, I got bored and posted before the hour was up.  Oh well, nobody was going to tell me to stop anyways


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops, I got bored and posted before the hour was up.  Oh well, nobody was going to tell me to stop anyways




Well with only an hour to object...  no probably not and you do the Isida format don't you...  :ugh:

I do suggest thought being expressed in simple italics (or colored italics if someone chooses a color) like:

_Why can’t the Royals when I game?_  Muttered BS silently in his own mind.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well with only an hour to object...  no probably not and you do the Isida format don't you...  :ugh:
> 
> I do suggest thought being expressed in simple italics (or colored italics if someone chooses a color) like:
> 
> _Why can’t the Royals when I game?_  Muttered BS silently in his own mind.



 Is the Isida format bad?  I mean, I only use it because I figured that the best thing a PbP newbie could do was copy off of the "Mistress of PbP" so I did.  I'm open to suggestions for another format.  Oh, and you can use italics if you want, but I don't like having to type 7 characters to put in the tags instead of 4 for the -- --, so I'm going to use -- --


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is the Isida format bad?  I mean, I only use it because I figured that the best thing a PbP newbie could do was copy off of the "Mistress of PbP" so I did.




Its okay, I write more in a novel format so it takes me alot longer to write post for her games.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm open to suggestions for another format.




Don't seem like it to me...  (see below) 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and you can use italics if you want, but I don't like having to type 7 characters to put in the tags instead of 4 for the -- --, so I'm going to use -- --




That's got to be the laziest thing I've ever heard...  Especially since you can highlight the text with a mouse and click the italic button. 

It doesn't really matter to me, I don't usually post my characters actually thoughts, just a summary of them in a narrative.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its okay, I write more in a novel format so it takes me alot longer to write post for her games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hmm...I find that I can write in a novel format using Isida's format...or at least, it still reads like a novel to me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I find that I can write in a novel format using Isida's format...or at least, it still reads like a novel to me.




I've yet to see the protagonist’s, or even the antagonist’s, actions in a novel set apart by asterisks.  but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've yet to see the protagonist’s, or even the antagonist’s, actions in a novel set apart by asterisks.  but maybe that's just me.



 Well, obviously you just ignore the asterisks if you want to read it like a novel.  They're for the DM's use, mainly, so I can figure out for sure where the actions are, much like the 







*OOC:*


 tag I'd like you to use at the end for OOC statements like [OOC: I seduce the other party members, +50 bajillion Diplomacy]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Yeah I have no issues with the 







*OOC:*


 tag.   (As long as its at the bottom of the post and its necessary for that post.  If its not it should be in the OOC thread.  )

Oh well, its nothing I haven't done before... and you are the DM.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I have no issues with the
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*



 You'll find I do have a few differences from Isida.  For one thing, I like using SBLOCKs unless everyone in the party should definitely know what is inside (as you may have noticed)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You'll find I do have a few differences from Isida.  For one thing, I like using SBLOCKs unless everyone in the party should definitely know what is inside (as you may have noticed)




Have you been?  I've been reading the emails and seeing nothing for my character so no reason to go to the thread...

(Spoilers appear in emails)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Have you been?  I've been reading the emails and seeing nothing for my character so no reason to go to the thread...
> 
> (Spoilers appear in emails)



 Awwww don't read the spoiler e-mails.  That's cheating!  If you see a name that isn't yours and then a colon, just skip it 

Otherwise, the prologue is going to be a lot less fun, very fast...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awwww don't read the spoiler e-mails.  That's cheating!  If you see a name that isn't yours and then a colon, just skip it




I had just scanned them for my character's name...  At least the first time, after that I realized we where getting separate posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I had just scanned them for my character's name...  At least the first time, after that I realized we where getting separate posts.



 Yup, you each have your own special post (and Molpe even has one now too!).  Nothing is too good for my players!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Yup, that's right folks.  Any and all of you can now post, independent of the others, in fact.  I figured that this was a good idea, since on the weekend, who knows which people will be able to post


----------



## Seeten (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Seeten (2nd-alternate): Aurai or Anthousai (or I guess Valsian or Mojiin for the others) Swanmay or Preserver or Ecomancer [Unbound]




Heh, yeah, I just noticed the nymphs cant be Preservers or Ecomancers. Oops? Well, having now more thoroughly read my options, Aurai or Anthousai Swanmay, Enchantress or, depending on what it means, exactly, Nymph.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Heh, yeah, I just noticed the nymphs cant be Preservers or Ecomancers. Oops? Well, having now more thoroughly read my options, Aurai or Anthousai Swanmay, Enchantress or, depending on what it means, exactly, Nymph.



 Okey dokey.  Actually, Enchantresses are pretty much always Sidhe, the other race from Amaranthia.  As for wondering what the Nymph class means: you're in luck!  I've already written that one on the House Rules thread in this post
Before you click on it, though, if you'd like to read the adventures of the characters in Amaranthia in the flavour-text from the beginning, just go to this page, instead, and read posts #6, #14, #24, #26, and #28.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that's right folks.  Any and all of you can now post, independent of the others, in fact.  I figured that this was a good idea, since on the weekend, who knows which people will be able to post




Very good idea.  

Molpe has the following languages; Seelie, Aquan, Sylvan, Eldish, and I need one more…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Could we not quote Sblock or even quote anything in the IC thread?  At least for now..  It should be apparent what your reply to and it’s going to make a hideous mess if we keep it up.

Thanks.


----------



## Eonthar (May 7, 2005)

Since we all speak a variety of different languages, should we post our conversations between group members in StatBlocks stating the language that the words are being spoken in. Either that, or maybe use different colors for different languages. For example in my post, which no one but Rystil should be reading, Abdiel speaks in Seelie, and I have colored the text Red.


----------



## Eonthar (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Could we not quote Sblock or even quote anything in the IC thread?  At least for now..  It should be apparent what your reply to and it’s going to make a hideous mess if we keep it up.




You are right, it does make it rather ugly.

Offending quote removed


----------



## Seeten (May 7, 2005)

I've read the whole house rules thread, and I downloaded the classes, but didnt cross reference them with the other thread on who lives where and can be which class(which might be a cool addition if added into the class, races and planets they are accessible on) so the cross referencing aspect did me in, not the lack of reading. 

I dunno, on Enchantress, though, what gestalts with what, as yet, so the flavor looks fairly neat, but dunno if the mechanics and flavor together match my interest. Swanmay might be most interesting, or least, depending on your take. However, Being as you are all set with the actual game itself, I'll fade into the background until such time as I am needed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> I've read the whole house rules thread, and I downloaded the classes, but didnt cross reference them with the other thread on who lives where and can be which class(which might be a cool addition if added into the class, races and planets they are accessible on) so the cross referencing aspect did me in, not the lack of reading.
> 
> I dunno, on Enchantress, though, what gestalts with what, as yet, so the flavor looks fairly neat, but dunno if the mechanics and flavor together match my interest. Swanmay might be most interesting, or least, depending on your take. However, Being as you are all set with the actual game itself, I'll fade into the background until such time as I am needed.



 Ah, Seeten, don't you remember from our fun times back on the Rules forums; I can always keep multiples threads and chains of thought running at the same time.  The enchantresses are the undisputed mistresses of magickal items, and thus they have a Spell Nexus instead of a Familiar.  They cast Arcane and Divine spells both, and do so most expertly, allowing them to make just about any magic item, and of course the spells themselves are nothing to sneeze at.  They are ideologically opposed to making magic weapons, however, and also to creating constructs, which intrinsically bind a free-willed force or spirit to slavery.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Since we all speak a variety of different languages, should we post our conversations between group members in StatBlocks stating the language that the words are being spoken in. Either that, or maybe use different colors for different languages. For example in my post, which no one but Rystil should be reading, Abdiel speaks in Seelie, and I have colored the text Red.



 Hmm, that would be cool


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very good idea.
> 
> Molpe has the following languages; Seelie, Aquan, Sylvan, Eldish, and I need one more…



 Hmm...well the sailors on the ship were Rowaini, if you can't think of anything else at all...


----------



## Seeten (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, Seeten, don't you remember from our fun times back on the Rules forums; I can always keep multiples threads and chains of thought running at the same time.  The enchantresses are the undisputed mistresses of magickal items, and thus they have a Spell Nexus instead of a Familiar.  They cast Arcane and Divine spells both, and do so most expertly, allowing them to make just about any magic item, and of course the spells themselves are nothing to sneeze at.  They are ideologically opposed to making magic weapons, however, and also to creating constructs, which intrinsically bind a free-willed force or spirit to slavery.




So like, Cleric/Wizard, or like, Favored Soul/Sorceror? or like, totally new? I prefer a concept involving a nymph, however. I havent played a nymph since my level 12 dryad fighter, with 9 strength and a 2 handed sword back in 1e/2e. And she was FUN and hell on wheels.

I'd prefer a nymph who cast spells(maybe druidic?), preferably spontaneously, and I am not sure about Siren. Seems more...I dunno, mean spirited, than I am interested in. There is a lot of great material here, though, to work with. My old character would have been amazon, and she was fun, so I'd like to branch out.


----------



## Seeten (May 7, 2005)

*chuckle* I said branch out. Little Dryad humor there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> So like, Cleric/Wizard, or like, Favored Soul/Sorceror? or like, totally new? I prefer a concept involving a nymph, however. I havent played a nymph since my level 12 dryad fighter, with 9 strength and a 2 handed sword back in 1e/2e. And she was FUN and hell on wheels.
> 
> I'd prefer a nymph who cast spells(maybe druidic?), preferably spontaneously, and I am not sure about Siren. Seems more...I dunno, mean spirited, than I am interested in. There is a lot of great material here, though, to work with. My old character would have been amazon, and she was fun, so I'd like to branch out.



 The enchantress is pretty newish.  The casting is a mix between AU prepare but cast as many of each as you want (the Divine part) and UA SP but fatiguing (the Arcane part, like the Ecomancer does for everything).  But admittedly its Sidhe.

As for Nymphs with Nature magic, I'd imagine you want the Swanmay or the Nymph, as you predicted.  

Nymphs are more about special abilities and the Nature magic, kind of like playing a Monster Manual Nymph, but better and more fun and with different abilities.  You've seen the class; you know what they do (also, Aurai don't get the wings unless they level in Nymph, although I suppose that the Swanform of Swanmay makes that somewhat moot).  

Swanmays are somewhat based on the old Swanmay race, sort of.  They are good at fighting, have nature magic, can turn into swans, and they love animals, with animal friends and animal summoning spontaneity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> *chuckle* I said branch out. Little Dryad humor there.



 Don't worry; you should hear how many times BS and I talked about "cherry-picking" back when he was thinking of playing a Kraneia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Offending quote removed




Thanks. 



			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> Either that, or maybe use different colors for different languages. For example in my post, which no one but Rystil should be reading, Abdiel speaks in Seelie, and I have colored the text Red.




I vote for sblock (if anything)  a table of colors and various languages isn't something I'm going to want to refer to...  Plus my character has also spoken in Seelie, I believe this is the case as RA didn't say anything about it not being her native language, and it’s a pinkish/purple color.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...well the sailors on the ship were Rowaini, if you can't think of anything else at all...



I was hoping there would be a language that would make her mission for Tifalia far easier. 

Plus I’m under the earthy impression that learning a language takes a long time and isn’t something that could have been done on a simple trip.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for sblock (if anything)  a table of colors and various languages isn't something I'm going to want to refer to...  Plus my character has also spoken in Seelie, I believe this is the case as RA didn't say anything about it not being her native language, and it’s a pinkish/purple color.



 Yup, its Seelie.  Only the one guy speaks Seelie out of all them; that's why in the reply I'm writing now, the others will just wave.

As for what would make the mission easier, perhaps Altanian?  Altanians are pretty handy with magic, and thus valuable allies for the young Enchantress


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, its Seelie.  Only the one guy speaks Seelie out of all them; that's why in the reply I'm writing now, the others will just wave.




and here I thought smiles were universal... *pout*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for what would make the mission easier, perhaps Altanian?  Altanians are pretty handy with magic, and thus valuable allies for the young Enchantress




Wow, you really have Enchantress on the brain don't you...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and here I thought smiles were universal... *pout*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you really have Enchantress on the brain don't you...



 No, I didn't make a mistake here; I was referring to Tifalia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I didn't make a mistake here; I was referring to Tifalia




Oh well color me silly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh well color me silly.



[Colour=Silly]Brother Shatterstone[/Colour]


----------



## Seeten (May 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The enchantress is pretty newish.  The casting is a mix between AU prepare but cast as many of each as you want (the Divine part) and UA SP but fatiguing (the Arcane part, like the Ecomancer does for everything).  But admittedly its Sidhe.
> 
> As for Nymphs with Nature magic, I'd imagine you want the Swanmay or the Nymph, as you predicted.
> 
> ...





Swanmay, good at fighting like Paladin style? Wasnt that the old Swanmay Schtick? I think a Paladin/Druid hybrid might be...oh wait, thats a preserver =) Still, I can see some fun things there.

If I play the Aurai, I'll be likely to take the wings, also, even if it means stealing some levels away from the primary class.


----------



## Eonthar (May 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I vote for sblock (if anything)  a table of colors and various languages isn't something I'm going to want to refer to...




A statblock would be fine by me. After all, I suggested it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Swanmay, good at fighting like Paladin style? Wasnt that the old Swanmay Schtick? I think a Paladin/Druid hybrid might be...oh wait, thats a preserver =) Still, I can see some fun things there.
> 
> If I play the Aurai, I'll be likely to take the wings, also, even if it means stealing some levels away from the primary class.



 In this case, by good at fighting, I mean they get full BAB, d10 HD, and a bunch of bonus feats to use for either combat or Augmenting their summoned animals, etc


----------



## Seeten (May 8, 2005)

Yep, Sounds like a Fighter/Druid. I like it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Yep, Sounds like a Fighter/Druid. I like it.



 Cool


----------



## Seeten (May 8, 2005)

It gets nature's grace though, right? *innocent* 

I'll do up some stats and the like whenever you have it statted out, and/or we need it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Oh, IC folks:

This is my first PbP GM gig ever, so please let me know what I'm doing well and what I should improve.  I never take constructive criticism personally (Although things like "Rystil, you're an idiot and the best way to fix your GMing would be to go jump off a building so we don't have to read your incessant posts" I will take personally), and I'm always looking to improve.  Even less tangible things like style and tone are fair game, as I like to solicit any player input that I can find to make sure the game is fun for everyone.

Thanks!
~Rystil


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> It gets nature's grace though, right? *innocent*
> 
> I'll do up some stats and the like whenever you have it statted out, and/or we need it.



 No, it doesn't, but worry not, for your levels in Nymph to get the wings will give you the Unearthly Grace ability 

I'll let you know in this thread right away either if we need the alternate or if I'm going to start another recruiting thread


----------



## Eonthar (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This is my first PbP GM gig ever, so please let me know what I'm doing well and what I should improve. Even less tangible things like style and tone are fair game, as I like to solicit any player input that I can find to make sure the game is fun for everyone.




So far so good. 

The only thing is that I cannot promise that I will be able to keep up such a rapid posting speed. I am going on a course next week, and will only be able to post once a day (MAXIMUM).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> So far so good.




Nope no complaints...  Molpe is have a wonderful time and everyone is so nice! (Can help but think of the elevator scene in Liar Liar.)



			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> The only thing is that I cannot promise that I will be able to keep up such a rapid posting speed.




yes and no here...  I will be at school next week and not around a computer till 430 PM (PST) but most nights I should be able to toss up a few posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> So far so good.
> 
> The only thing is that I cannot promise that I will be able to keep up such a rapid posting speed. I am going on a course next week, and will only be able to post once a day (MAXIMUM).



 Hey, that's cool with me.  This game belongs to you as much as anyone (well sort of), and we will respect any speed of posts (up until I get impatient)   (Just kidding!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope no complaints...  Molpe is have a wonderful time and everyone is so nice! (Can help but think of the elevator scene in Liar Liar.)
> 
> 
> 
> yes and no here...  I will be at school next week and not around a computer till 430 PM (PST) but most nights I should be able to toss up a few posts.



 I can't remember that scene in the movie, although I vaguely remember it was a Jim Carrey film about a lawyer who was forced to tell the truth for a day and still won the case without lying.  

And Eldiz is a friendly place when you are a beautiful girl with 21 Charisma and...other assets.  That's one of the perks of being a Nymph, although of course there's a lot about Nymphs that are perky (I know, I just can't stop punning).


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Okay, here's my first complaint: The IC link in your sig doesn't work! 

I had to go find the thread all by myself! 

Okay, it wasn't _that_ hard...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Oh, and I won't use ** and --, hope you are ok with it.

I never know where to put the ** (what is action and what is not) and I have no idea what they are needed for. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Okay, here's my first complaint: The IC link in your sig doesn't work!
> 
> I had to go find the thread all by myself!
> 
> ...



 Oops, would you believe I checked all the links on the pages to make sure I didn't slip up like last time, and they worked, but I forgot to check the sig?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh, and I won't use ** and --, hope you are ok with it.
> 
> I never know where to put the ** (what is action and what is not) and I have no idea what they are needed for.
> 
> ...



 I'm fine with whatever.  I just prefer that people follow my format


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

One thing to think about... using 3rd person is IMHO superior to using 1st person for some reasons.

Right now, with one post per character, it doesn't really matter, but later you will certainly describe things to some or all characters at the same time, then it might get rather confusing what "you" refers to. Being able to actually refer to the characters by name might greatly enhance this.

Also 3rd person reads more consistent and fluent, at least to me. 

In the last paragraph of the "Melody post" you even switch between 1st and 3rd person, midsentence... 

I really think using purely 3rd person is the best way to go.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can't remember that scene in the movie, although I vaguely remember it was a Jim Carrey film about a lawyer who was forced to tell the truth for a day and still won the case without lying.




Yeah quite funny, anyhow the scene involves a new girl, with other assets, moving into his apartment and him running into her in the elevator.  She went on to say se couldn't believe how nice everyone was being to her.  (or words to that effect.)

and JC's character flat out said it was because her huge assets...  (he got slapped.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (I know, I just can't stop punning).




Yeah, I see that.   and it’s okay.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> One thing to think about... using 3rd person is IMHO superior to using 1st person for some reasons.




Says Thanee... Professional Athlete.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> One thing to think about... using 3rd person is IMHO superior to using 1st person for some reasons.
> 
> Right now, with one post per character, it doesn't really matter, but later you will certainly describe things to some or all characters at the same time, then it might get rather confusing what "you" refers to. Being able to actually refer to the characters by name might greatly enhance this.
> 
> ...



 Yeah, this proves that you weren't reading the other people's posts because I decided to switch to third person in the later ones


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah quite funny, anyhow the scene involves a new girl, with other assets, moving into his apartment and him running into her in the elevator.  She went on to say se couldn't believe how nice everyone was being to her.  (or words to that effect.)
> 
> and JC's character flat out said it was because her huge assets...  (he got slapped.)
> 
> ...



 Ah, yes, in that case, I can understand the resemblance


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> One thing to think about... using 3rd person is IMHO superior to using 1st person for some reasons.
> 
> Right now, with one post per character, it doesn't really matter, but later you will certainly describe things to some or all characters at the same time, then it might get rather confusing what "you" refers to. Being able to actually refer to the characters by name might greatly enhance this.
> 
> ...



 There, all edited for you


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, this proves that you weren't reading the other people's posts because I decided to switch to third person in the later ones




LOL, ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Says Thanee... Professional Athlete.




I don't really know what you mean... If it's some sort of pun, I simply don't get it, I guess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I don't really know what you mean... If it's some sort of pun, I simply don't get it, I guess.




No I think it’s an American phenomenon, and it’s mostly among the athletes that didn’t care too much about their education growing up, they never say, I or me.  Instead they give their first and last names…

“Mike Brown is the greatest player the world has ever seen, because Mike Brown can hit any pitch from any pitcher.  Mike Brown, etc, etc, etc, Mike Brown, etc, etc, etc…”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I don't really know what you mean... If it's some sort of pun, I simply don't get it, I guess.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Don't worry Thanee; I didn't understand it either until BS explained it just now.

Sadly, modern athletes are often more Cons than Pros (oops, pun struck again!)

~Rystil, the Doesn't-Care-for-Professional-Sports-Guy


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ~Rystil, the Doesn't-Care-for-Professional-Sports-Guy




With you vocabulary?  I can’t see why…


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> With you vocabulary?  I can’t see why…



 Are you saying that having an enriched vocabulary is a positive indicator for dislike of sports?  Hmm...maybe so 

Although I know a lot of smart, high vocabulary people who do love sports, but I guess the fact that I don't know anyone who isn't smart who does not like sports means that if you did a Bayesian Calculation (for non-probability folks, that's where you find the Probability that one thing is true, knowing that something else is true by making some calculations with the reverse situation, like how a doctor can determine the probability of a diagnosis for you for a disease based on the symptoms)


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No I think it’s an American phenomenon, and it’s mostly among the athletes that didn’t care too much about their education growing up, they never say, I or me.  Instead they give their first and last names…




I see. This really stands in no context to what I had written, tho (since I'm not refering to myself, but to a fictional person in the 3rd person ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I see. This really stands in no context to what I had written.




Nope none.   I agreed with what you had said but that one line stuck me as funny so I did a one liner, not meant for debate upon it.  I erred in judgment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope none.   I agreed with what you had said but that one line stuck me as funny so I did a one liner, not meant for debate upon it.  I erred in judgment.



 Heh, it reminded me of the Family Guy with the tobacco company, where Bob Dole appeared and said, "Bod Dole is a friend of the tobacco industry.  Bob Dole likes your style.  Bob Dole.  Bob Dole.  Bob Dole."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Yay, now we have 5/6 characters in the RG!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay, now we have 5/6 characters in the RG!



Only with your help boss.  I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Only with your help boss.  I couldn't have done it without you.



 And I couldn't have gotten more than one page of posts on the first day without you  Or Eonthar, or Thanee.  Working together, we will make this story come to life, even though for now it seems like a bunch of solo campaigns at once


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> we will make this story come to life, even though for now it seems like a bunch of solo campaigns at once




Well thanks for posting.  It nice to know that when I post I can expect a reply within twenty minutes... PbP in the fast lane!   

I do worry about being alive for much longer though...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well thanks for posting.  It nice to know that when I post I can expect a reply within twenty minutes... PbP in the fast lane!
> 
> I do worry about being alive for much longer though...



 Nah, she should be alright...unless they get a crit or something


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2005)

sorry for the delay - r/l gaming weekend.  Just got back from one, now I've got to prepare for the one I run on Sunday.  Spotty posting til Monday am.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> sorry for the delay - r/l gaming weekend.  Just got back from one, now I've got to prepare for the one I run on Sunday.  Spotty posting til Monday am.
> 
> Keia



 No worries Keia 

Once or twice more should be enough to do your key part at the moment in helping continue the story


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, she should be alright...unless they get a crit or something




 Well see...  That "follow my lead might have been a bluff check."


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope none.   I agreed with what you had said but that one line stuck me as funny so I did a one liner, not meant for debate upon it.  I erred in judgment.




Heh. If I had understood what you meant, there wouldn't have been any need to ask...

Anyways...

BS laws of role-playing #17: Role-playing is like professional sports, everyone refers to him- or herself in third person.



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Attention Keia and Eonthar:

Please note that Thanee's last post had an SBLOCK for you guys too.  Enjoy! (and put her in your list of people on top of your SBLOCKs)

Thanks!


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

Wow. You spend a day travelling without access to the internet, and when you finally logon, there are 60 new IC posts, and about 49 new OOC posts   . It will interesting to see if this pace keeps up - I can't imagine that it will once all of the characters meet - since we will all have to post to keep the story flowing.


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Please note that Thanee's last post had an SBLOCK for you guys too.  Enjoy! (and put her in your list of people on top of your SBLOCKs)




Done, and done!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Wow. You spend a day travelling without access to the internet, and when you finally logon, there are 60 new IC posts, and about 49 new OOC posts   . It will interesting to see if this pace keeps up - I can't imagine that it will once all of the characters meet - since we will all have to post to keep the story flowing.



 Yeah, my guess is that it'll slow down (and if it doesn't, even I will have to slow down after next weeks, with finals looming).  What I did was to split up into three groups based on the relative posting speed I expected, to ensure that at least for the beginning, nobody would significantly slow someone who wanted to post much more


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, my guess is that it'll slow down (and if it doesn't, even I will have to slow down after next weeks, with finals looming).  What I did was to split up into three groups based on the relative posting speed I expected, to ensure that at least for the beginning, nobody would significantly slow someone who wanted to post much more




That makes sense to me. I don't think I could keep up with Brother Shatterstone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Wow. You spend a day travelling without access to the internet, and when you finally logon, there are 60 new IC posts, and about 49 new OOC posts  :uhoh.




Yeah...    I think we have one player who hasn't even seen the first IC post yet.   

and at least you don't have to read my ramblings... yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> That makes sense to me. I don't think I could keep up with Brother Shatterstone.



I'm not that impressive...  I'm just replying to the post before me. 

(aka blame RA)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not that impressive...  I'm just replying to the post before me.
> 
> (aka blame RA)



 Not really.  I thought that I was the fastest postslinger in these here parts, but you have proven to match my speed (more or less; I seem to post with a few minutes less delay, but I'd chalk it up to the fact that I know what's going on and have less new info to which to react)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah...    I think we have one player who hasn't even seen the first IC post yet.
> 
> and at least you don't have to read my ramblings... yet.



 That's Khavren.  And it is very appropriate for him to enter suddenly and spectacularly, even if he jumps in late, since there's a lot of interesting possibilities here for his character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not really.  I thought that I was the fastest postslinger in these here parts, but you have proven to match my speed.





Well I guess there is some truth to that...  I really like my character and I'm enthusiastic about the game.  So I seem to reply fast and quickly to all my games.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I guess there is some truth to that...  I really like my character and I'm enthusiastic about the game.  So I seem to reply fast and quickly to all my games.



 I'm really glad, and I just hope that my GMing remains worthy of my players' enthusiasm!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Oh, and since I've forgotten until now--

:oes the 100+ Posts in the IC Thread Dance!::


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> :: Does the 100+ Posts in the IC Thread Dance! ::




You know that's really just insane...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You know that's really just insane...



 What?  The dancing or the Postcount?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What?  The dancing or the Postcount?



Yes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes.



 Fine, give the ambiguouse answer then


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fine, give the ambiguouse answer then




Sorry, I've learned that from the wife...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've learned that from the wife...



 I see how it is; that usually means its the one that you think would be most likely to hurt my feelings


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You know that's really just insane...




Of course, less than an hour later, we are not over 120.

Rystil, do you have a problem if we want to make up terms in languages that the other characters do not speak? For example, Abdiel just mentioned the term Drak-Mojiin which I made up to mean the following:

Rystil: [SBLOCK]It is a Mojiin term for non-Mojiin. Quite literally translates to non-person(s).[/SBLOCK]

What do you think?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Of course, less than an hour later, we are not over 120.
> 
> Rystil, do you have a problem if we want to make up terms in languages that the other characters do not speak? For example, Abdiel just mentioned the term Drak-Mojiin which I made up to mean the following:
> 
> ...



 I like it   And believe it or not, I followed your thought-process here and figured out what it meant from context clues after reading your IC post before I read the SBLOCK


----------



## unleashed (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well we currently have 7 players and 6 spots, so you'd be #8.  You can definitely roll some stats, although I don't have the Warmage fully fleshed out online yet (and since tomorrow is the day at the end of the semester when all my stuff is due, I won't be able to put it up until the weekend).




Hate to be a pest (it has only been 150+ posts since my last entry after all   ), but since I'm now the first alternate and the weekend's come and gone, any progress on the Praetor or Warmage so I can start a character just in case it's needed soon.   

Also when you can get to it the basics of Praetorian made armour and weapons and the constructs for the Warmage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hate to be a pest (it has only been 150+ posts since my last entry after all   ), but since I'm now the first alternate and the weekend's come and gone, any progress on the Praetor or Warmage so I can start a character just in case it's needed soon.
> 
> Also when you can get to it the basics of Praetorian made armour and weapons and the constructs for the Warmage.



 No problem at all.

::blushes in embarrassment for falling behind::

I thought I'd have extra ENWorld time allotted for this weekend to do that for you.  Unfortunately, I was very wrong (Check the In Character thread's length to see why )

I'll get to it ASAP


----------



## unleashed (May 9, 2005)

I've been reading along, quite interesting. Not to worry if I get into this game as I don't remember any of it, but I will try to keep you posting as often as Brother Shatterstone (as I live in Australia I can use the rest of your free time, it's only about 4.15pm here at the moment).   

Not to worry, just thought I'd post a reminder that meant you didn't have to hunt back to page 17 to find all my requests.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I've been reading along, quite interesting. Not to worry if I get into this game as I don't remember any of it, but I will try to keep you posting as often as Brother Shatterstone (as I live in Australia I can use the rest of your free time, it's only about 4.15pm here at the moment).
> 
> Not to worry, just thought I'd post a reminder that meant you didn't have to hunt back to page 17 to find all my requests.



 Ah, you're reading the "secret messages"   I know you don't remember it, but has it seemed interesting so far?  

Anyways, if I finishing reading the Vulgate Cycle tomorrow for my research on "Women in Arthurian Literature and what they can tell us about women in the Medieval Society that generated it" I should have time to post the info for you


----------



## unleashed (May 9, 2005)

As I said quite interesting, wish I was involved directly.  

Only one more week until FreeXenon gets back and you might be able to slow down a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> As I said quite interesting, wish I was involved directly.
> 
> Only one more week until FreeXenon gets back and you might be able to slow down a bit.



 Maybe.  Also one week means finals for Rystil, and then the publishing deadline for the Eyros Campaign Setting, so noble gasses or no noble gasses, I'll have to slow down a bit then


----------



## unleashed (May 9, 2005)

What's happened to Khavren / Fedowin, Rowaini Swashbuckler? I just noticed they haven't posted in your threads since 4 days ago (just before I first posted, coincidence I think not  ). Looks like they've been on in the last day, so maybe they just need a little prod to finish up their character and get into the game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> What's happened to Khavren / Fedowin, Rowaini Swashbuckler? I just noticed they haven't posted in your threads since 4 days ago (just before I first posted, coincidence I think not  ). Looks like they've been on in the last day, so maybe they just need a little prod to finish up their character and get into the game.



 That's a good question.  The most recent version of Fedowin is done enough to be ready to play, but my guess is Khavren doesn't have time to post in the IC Thread on weekends.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hate to be a pest (it has only been 150+ posts since my last entry after all   ), but since I'm now the first alternate and the weekend's come and gone, any progress on the Praetor or Warmage so I can start a character just in case it's needed soon.
> 
> Also when you can get to it the basics of Praetorian made armour and weapons and the constructs for the Warmage.



 Look, I finished the Warmage.  Really!  Its in the Houserules 

Oh, and the Praetorians get these mechanical benefits:

+4 Str, -2 Dex, +4 Int
1 Bonus Any feat and 2 Bonus Martial feats*, Praetorian Prosperity

(This is for a normal High Praetorian, who are trained at the Academy and start with a level in Centurion, Templar, or Warmage.  To play an Archon, you can buy the appropriate feat with your Praetorian Bonus Any feat, which changes many things around.  To play a Low Praetorian, just select a different class than Centurion, Templar, or Warmage.  Since they aren't trained in the Academy, they don't get the second bonus combat feat, but they are a bit more street-smart)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

RA, hey what race do you suggest for your ronin idea?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, hey what race do you suggest for your ronin idea?



 Larakese, since the Ronin class comes from Lara Kai 

(Plus having an Ancestral Katana (or other weapon) that becomes stronger without the need for finding somebody from whom to buy weapons and a Guardian Spirit to help him out just seem right for me for the concept)


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2005)

Rystil,

I'd be interested in another whenever something jumps off the ground.  Let me know.

Keia


----------



## khavren (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a good question. The most recent version of Fedowin is done enough to be ready to play, but my guess is Khavren doesn't have time to post in the IC Thread on weekends.




Sorry, haven't had time to dig through for all the old posts to correctly build the background. So far as I'm concerned I feel ready to play, just have to get a decent copy up in the RG, hopefully later today or tomorrow. I'll start on the IC thread and see where I can jump in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Sorry, haven't had time to dig through for all the old posts to correctly build the background. So far as I'm concerned I feel ready to play, just have to get a decent copy up in the RG, hopefully later today or tomorrow. I'll start on the IC thread and see where I can jump in.



 Sure, sounds great.  Just remember only to read that one post with your name on it


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I'd be interested in another whenever something jumps off the ground.  Let me know.
> 
> Keia



 Awesome.  Sounds like there's a good amount of interest then 

I'll probably set up a recruiting thread on Wednesday or Thursday, whenever I am completely finished my Arthurian paper.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Eonthar, can you fix the SBLOCK two of your posts up?


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

Rystil, 

Are you planning on running the same adventure with another group, or a different adventure?

If you are thinking of running a different adventure, I would be interested in joining.

I am really enjoying running Abdiel, but I have so many ideas for characters running through my head, that I would love to join in another adventure.

Let me know.


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eonthar, can you fix the SBLOCK two of your posts up?




Done, but I only found an error in one of them. Can you point me to the other post with the error?

Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Are you planning on running the same adventure with another group, or a different adventure?
> 
> ...



 Completely different adventure next time, possibly based on a single world (though with characters that could be from other ones) based on what people want to play.  Heck, this Prologue part so far has been completely new and invented specifically for the awesome characters you guys gave me


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Done, but I only found an error in one of them. Can you point me to the other post with the error?
> 
> Thanks.



 No, there's only an error in the one, I said two posts up to tell you which one it was


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Completely different adventure next time, possibly based on a single world (though with characters that could be from other ones) based on what people want to play.  Heck, this Prologue part so far has been completely new and invented specifically for the awesome characters you guys gave me




Excellent, then I would definitely be interested in joining that one as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Excellent, then I would definitely be interested in joining that one as well.



 Cool, I'm glad so many of my players like my GMing enough to sign up for another game   If I wind up with enough people interested, I'm willing to go to my current self-imposed PbP limit and run three games, but I won't do more.  That way, I should have space for some new people who didn't get into this game, as well my current players who want to try something new.  In fact, I think I'll recruit 12 people and then split them into two groups based on the ones I think will make the best stories.  What does everyone think of that as a plan?


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In fact, I think I'll recruit 12 people and then split them into two groups based on the ones I think will make the best stories.  What does everyone think of that as a plan?




If you can do it, and remain sane, then go for it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, hey what race do you suggest for your ronin idea?




What other classes do they have?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What other classes do they have?



 Well, I guess you've seen the Martial Artist 

There's also Sohei, Wu Jen, Ascetic, Samurai, and Ninja.  I imagine a Ronin/Ninja/MartialArtist or something equally crazy would be quite a sight


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Keia, if you like, you can put your thoughts in separate SBLOCK for me or you can keep it the way it is.  Either way works for me; I'm just SBLOCK-happy


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm just SBLOCK-happy




I hope, that we will soon not need those SBLOCKs anymore... it's next to impossible to find anything there, if you look back, since all posts look the same. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2005)

Okay,

I added some . . . Frequently I blend thoughts actions and emotions in a post - can't quite get the hang of separating them yet.  For those everyone will just have to role-play, I guess.

sorry!   
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I hope, that we will soon not need those SBLOCKs anymore... it's next to impossible to find anything there, if you look back, since all posts look the same.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Heeheehee, you know you're right, but I've memorised where everything is based on the number of posts up 

More seriously though, this should be mainly just for the Prologue.  The prologue has fun intrigue (at least for you three it does), and I wouldn't want to influence that based on people cheating and reading stuff they shouldn't see


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> I added some . . . Frequently I blend thoughts actions and emotions in a post - can't quite get the hang of separating them yet.  For those everyone will just have to role-play, I guess.
> 
> ...



 Sure, and its usually not an issue.
Keia:
[SBLOCK]
However, since Zyk's last pondering could possibly make you seem less-trustworthy, no sense in tipping the balance scales against you.  Its possible that the Mojiin is already not telling you everything he knows without you raising his suspicions 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I hope, that we will soon not need those SBLOCKs anymore... it's next to impossible to find anything there, if you look back, since all posts look the same.




Well the search feature isn't hindered by the sblock but yeah I agree...  When we get done with all of these I plan on editing out the spoiler text.  (With permission from RA.)

RA, I guess I have.  I wasn't sure which one i had seen.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

> Well the search feature isn't hindered by the sblock but yeah I agree... When we get done with all of these I plan on editing out the spoiler text. (With permission from RA.)



Absolutely!  I hope that everyone can find the time to read all of it once the Prologue ends and see all the fun stuff that was going on in other people's paths 



> RA, I guess I have. I wasn't sure which one i had seen.



I have no idea to what this is referring.


----------



## Seeten (May 10, 2005)

Dont forget your old buddy Seeten


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Dont forget your old buddy Seeten



 Ah, of course not!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Eonthar: Keia is talking to Amity.  Check the ::if you want to look at Amity:: post


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Ok, now that I've read through again, do you do bonus languages and if so, can you suggest a couple?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Ok, now that I've read through again, do you do bonus languages and if so, can you suggest a couple?



 You get Rowaini for free, and I strongly suggest that you pick up Eldish as one of your Bonus languages for high Int (you have what, 2 right?) since you live in Eldiz.  The last one can be anything you like from that huge list of languages that I've typed up a few times here.  Depending on what you want out of the last language (a language that pretty girls speak, a language that good fighters speak, etc), I could give suggestions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eonthar: Keia is talking to Amity.  Check the ::if you want to look at Amity:: post




Do I need to clean something up? [AKA delete a post]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do I need to clean something up? [AKA delete a post]



 Nope, I was just posting here to let Eonthar know which one to read


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You get Rowaini for free, and I strongly suggest that you pick up Eldish as one of your Bonus languages for high Int (you have what, 2 right?) since you live in Eldiz. The last one can be anything you like from that huge list of languages that I've typed up a few times here. Depending on what you want out of the last language (a language that pretty girls speak, a language that good fighters speak, etc), I could give suggestions.




A language that pretty girls like to listen to. For this culture, examples would be french and spanish, languages that have an air of romance to them


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> A language that pretty girls like to listen to. For this culture, examples would be french and spanish, languages that have an air of romance to them



 Ah but you already know that one; its your native tongue Rowaini!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

khavren, coult you not quote spoiler text in the future?  It looks just god-awful.


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> khavren, coult you not quote spoiler text in the future?  It looks just god-awful.




No prob


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah but you already know that one; its your native tongue Rowaini!




Allrighty, I assume Eldish is the most common language for traders and merchants, so I'll go for being able to talk to the ladies in their native tongue


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Allrighty, I assume Eldish is the most common language for traders and merchants, so I'll go for being able to talk to the ladies in their native tongue



 Okey dokey.  Seelie is for Nymphs and such, Melodian is some music girls, Feldori are cat-girls, Sacra are religious fanatics, but they're pretty.  Those are the prettiest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Melodian is some music girls.




What language is this one from... and if its that musically connected would a siren at all be likely to pick it up?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What language is this one from... and if its that musically connected would a siren at all be likely to pick it up?



 Its the language of Melodians from Rhapsodia 

Sirens might pick it up, since the language is basically music.  Very musical!


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey. Seelie is for Nymphs and such, Melodian is some music girls, Feldori are cat-girls, Sacra are religious fanatics, but they're pretty. Those are the prettiest.




Of those listed, who are the most likely to travel off thier homeworlds?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sirens might pick it up, since the language is basically music.  Very musical!




Cool.   I think I'm going to end up blowing alot of skill points on languages…  She needs them for her class abilities to function at their highest potential.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Allrighty, I assume Eldish is the most common language for traders and merchants, so I'll go for being able to talk to the ladies in their native tongue



 Khavren, I can't reply to you until I know your languages


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Of those listed, who are the most likely to travel off thier homeworlds?



 Probably Feldori


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.   I think I'm going to end up blowing alot of skill points on languages…  She needs them for her class abilities to function at their highest potential.



 They're not a waste.  Oh and Speak Language is on the Siren class skill lsit, so they only cost 1 SP instead of 2


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

I'll be talking Rowaini, Eldish and Feldori then. Assume most often it will be eldish with an occasional Rowaini word thrown in.


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

[METAGAME]

May I make a meta-gaming suggestion, and suggest that you take Seelie.

The reason is that I believe Seelie is the only language that all of the characters have in common.

[/METAGAME]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Heehee, too late, I just told him he couldn't understand three people he sees talking in Seelie (won't mention who those three might be)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> [METAGAME]




Lets not...  Pick the language that best works for you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, too late, I just told him he couldn't understand three people he sees talking in Seelie.




Ha Ha, the swashbuckler won't be able to whisper sweet nothings to the siren.


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

I will admit, I was sorely tempted to metagame for the ease of party conversation, but took the high road and went for what should have been the most common of the pretty girl languages. Is it my fault you all don't like kitty cats?


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> I will admit, I was sorely tempted to metagame for the ease of party conversation, but took the high road and went for what should have been the most common of the pretty girl languages. Is it my fault you all don't like kitty cats?




Fair enough.

Why would a Dragon like kitty cats? ... except as a snack maybe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ha Ha, the swashbuckler won't be able to whisper sweet nothings to the siren.



 Except she speaks Eldish!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Fair enough.
> 
> Why would a Dragon like kitty cats? ... except as a snack maybe.



 Heehee.  Now now, the Mojiin actually *do* like cute furry animals.  That's what sets them apart from the other dragon-people


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Except she speaks Eldish!




Yes, but nothing is ever really spoken sweetly in that language...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, but nothing is ever really spoken sweetly in that language...



 Well, its not as sweet as Seelie, true


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, its not as sweet as Seelie, true




That as much...  What was said in my IC thread has me doubting theirs not too many words for pain or for dislike.


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee.  Now now, the Mojiin actually *do* like cute furry animals.  That's what sets them apart from the other dragon-people




I know that, and you know that, but it doesn't mean that everyone knows that. Mojiin don't necessarily want everyone to think that they are pushovers for any cute furry animal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> I know that, and you know that, but it doesn't mean that everyone knows that. Mojiin don't necessarily want everyone to think that they are pushovers for any cute furry animal.



 Heehee, you're right!  That's one of the things that makes 'em so interesting


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Khavren:  Damage for your off-hand weapon uses 1/2 your Strength bonus, so you should subtract 1 from that.


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Fixed. I'll keep updating the char sheet as I go till I'm finally a complete swashbuckler


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Fixed. I'll keep updating the char sheet as I go till I'm finally a complete swashbuckler



 Okey dokey!


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heeheehee, you know you're right, but I've memorised where everything is based on the number of posts up




But you are "cheating" (I only have like 1% () of the posts to look at)! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well the search feature...




That search feature, that I cannot use? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That search feature, that I cannot use?




You can uses the poor man/woman way also... Download the thread and use notepad to search for you.


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> The reason is that I believe Seelie is the only language that all of the characters have in common.




Just learn Eldish next level... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just learn Eldish next level...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Spoken like a true Dolathi! (the Americans of Wildspace as far as language is concerned )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true Dolathi! (the Americans of Wildspace as far as language is concerned )




Don't you mean English?  (not that I take offense mind you...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't you mean English?  (not that I take offense mind you...)



 Naw.  From what I've seen the English are more likely to learn the language of others than Americans.  Besides, Dolathi/American has the whole 'melting pot' thing going for it too, and their language picks up bits and pieces from other cultures, which I think the Americans tend to do more readily


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...which I think the Americans tend to do more readily




Now that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now that makes perfect sense.



 Ya, not that I thought of Americans initially when creating the race, mind you, it was just an insight that struck me from my own work.


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ha Ha, the swashbuckler won't be able to whisper sweet nothings to the siren.




Rowaini (romantic) and Feldori (all purrs and meows) seem to be rather well-suited, actually. From what I have read here so far, I'd consider those the most-suited languages for "sweet talk". 

I'd think Seelie is more childish/playful (good-natured-faery-language; Seelie is a term for the good faeries, as opposed to Unseelie for the bad/evil ones, more correctly they are the names of the two faery courts).

Melodian naturally would lend itself well for music and Eldish seems to be more practical, tho, considering the nature of the Dolathi, I wouldn't be surprised, if their language was quite, well, changeable... to carry a broad range of emotions and so on.

All that is, of course, pure speculation. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rowaini (romantic) and Feldori (all purrs and meows) seem to be rather well-suited, actually. From what I have read here so far, I'd consider those the most-suited languages for "sweet talk".
> 
> I'd think Seelie is more childish/playful (good-natured-faery-language; Seelie is a term for the good faeries, as opposed to Unseelie for the bad/evil ones, more correctly they are the names of the two faery courts).
> 
> ...



 I agree with you, and to the extent that your analysis of Dolathi is exactly how I described it in one of these threads, then you either read it already and forgot, or we are exactly on the same wavelength (someone with Search feature can prove that I really did say that already ).

The only thing is that though Seelie, in this case, is named for the country of Seelyne, but you're right about where the word comes from 

As for the languages, my only hope is not to be offensive to any people who speak real-world languages similar to those that I used as bases for my game ones.  (For instance, the horn-helmed guy was speaking a variant of Old Norse that might have sounded too much like German--let me know if it did and it makes you feel uncomfortable)


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree with you, and to the extent that your analysis of Dolathi is exactly how I described it in one of these threads, then you either read it already and forgot, or we are exactly on the same wavelength (someone with Search feature can prove that I really did say that already ).




I had looked it up and there it was only described as a language with many influences from other languages (or there was another post about it, who knows for sure ).



> As for the languages, my only hope is not to be offensive to any people who speak real-world languages similar to those that I used as bases for my game ones. (For instance, the horn-helmed guy was speaking a variant of Old Norse that might have sounded too much like German--let me know if it did and it makes you feel uncomfortable)




Nordic (scandinavian) languages do not really sound a lot like german, there are some similarities, but all in all they are pretty different, especially in the way they are pronounced. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I had looked it up and there it was only described as a language with many influences from other languages (or there was another post about it, who knows for sure ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Good!  Then my old-Norse variant should *really really* not sound like German.  (And the interesting thing about online is that since its written, pronunciation differences can disappear depending on how the crazy English people decide to put down the letters )


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]A few questions:

- Was my guess about the Colisseum correct (circular building in the center of Eldiz)?
- When will this convocation be? For some reason (from the initial post) I had thought it was held in that tavern, but it seems to be in the Amphitheatre on the next day, is that right?
- Does Melody know anything else about the Archduke, or that "Alliance"?[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2005)

Lots of questions.   

First the Warmage.

What weapons can they use, I assume as a fighter but I could be wrong?

What armour can they wear, again I assume as a fighter, and can they cast spell while wearing it?

I assume they have access to normal wizard/sorcerer spells?

Do they have a tendancy for evocation magic and other damaging spells?

Is there a limit on how many sigils for spell formulae can be placed on any one item?

Is the Signature Construct like the Item Familiar in Unearthed Arcana, or should I be looking up something else?

Do they also need the craft wondrous item feat to craft constructs (as is normal), or do Warmages make do without it?


Now about Praetorians.

Since I'll be going with the High Praetorian, I'll ask what does Praetorian Prosperity do apart from making me an Archon (I'm guessing from the story an Archon is a kind of noble Praetorian)?

What are the stats for Praetorian War Lances/Battle Lances and are they exotic weapons?

I already have the stats for the Praetorian warbow, so any other weapons and armour apart from the lances (above) and the bow that you can remember?

I assume the Praetorians carry their conflicts to other spheres, so I'm wondering whether they only do this when provoked or whether they actively try to annex the worlds of other races both peaceful and hostile? Also do they hire out units of their troops or leaders, and if so under what conditions?

That's all I have for right now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rystil:
> 
> [SBLOCK]A few questions:
> 
> ...



 Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, you're right about the Grand Amphitheatre.  In fact, Amity had already told Abdiel that earlier in an SBLOCK 

The convocation is the next day in the Amphitheatre, and meeting in the tavern was both a way for the mysterious convocation-starter to bring business to their friend Amity and also to have a social event to help prospective members get to know one another

The Archduke is the mysterious leader of the Dolathi, though he basically never interferes in Dolathi daily life except to make a few laws that pretty much everyone agrees are good ideas anyway.  Some say that he has a gigantic spy-network that runs across all the Known Spheres and spends more time with that than he does ruling.

The Alliance seems to be some sort of plan to create a mutually beneficial arrangement with up-and-coming explorers.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]







> Yup, you're right about the Grand Amphitheatre. In fact, Amity had already told Abdiel that earlier in an SBLOCK




Heh. Good that my guess did fit then.  It was an obvious enough guess, given, that IIRC Dolathi like to watch arena-spectacles, I think you mentioned that in one of the earlier posts about them, such a building would probably be located in the center.

EDIT: Hmm... can't find anything in this huge pile of posts... but you probably know what I refer to, or I'm just mixing things up... [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Lots of questions.
> 
> First the Warmage.
> 
> ...



 Weapons: All Martial weapons.  Also, Exotic Praetorian Weapons count as Martial for them.

Armour: Proficient with everything, even Tower Shields, but you do have to deal with Spell Failure.  However, to counteract this, the Warmages have developed a metal that conducts magic and an armour enhancement that decreases spell failure.  Combined, these can produce a Breastplate or any nontower shield that has no Spell Failure at all (though Heavy Shields still prevent spellcasting if you have a weapon in the other hand).

Spell access: Yup

Tendency for Evocation:  Believe it or not, no.  Since their weapons can already deal good damage, just like a dragon who already has a breath attack, they tend to prefer other combat spells than those that deal direct damage, such as buffs, debuffs, incapacitations, etc

Spells fitting on items: Yes.  A Diminutive or larger object can hold spells.  Dimin objects hold one spell level, and the amount they hold doubles each size up.

Sig Construct:  Nope, its totally new.  Sorry 

Need Craft Wondrous?: Nope.  It says in the class description that you can ignore the normal requirements, right?  Well I really mean it  

Praetorian Prosperity does *not* make you an Archon, actually.  You have to spend away some of your feats to become one.  The caste system in Praetorianus is kinda weird.  It would take a while to fully explain it.

Weapons: I'll get to those eventually

Praetorian Foreign Affairs: The Praetorians have annexed and continue to annex other worlds to their multi-sphere Empire.  They do, however, have a tacit agreement not to annex any of the worlds that have an embassy in Eldiz, at least for now, though they always respond with force when provoked to show that they are not weak.  They will often lend their expert tacticians and maybe a few troops too to those who are willing to pay (or better, to become subject-"allies" ), the better to view the strengths and weaknesses of those who they aid today, but may be foes tomorrow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rystil:
> 
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> ...



 Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, our picture of the Dolathi meshes quite nicely, which is excellent since I was afraid that maybe I wouldn't be able to appropriately convey both the feeling and the details of the races to people across the internet in typed text without being present to communicate them orally and such, but you and I are definitely on the same wavelength here, thanks to good memory and extrapolation on your part.  And hey, great minds think alike, right? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Armour: Proficient with everything, even Tower Shields, but you do have to deal with Spell Failure.  However, to counteract this, the Warmages have developed a metal that conducts magic and an armour enhancement that decreases spell failure.  Combined, these can produce a Breastplate or any nontower shield that has no Spell Failure at all (though Heavy Shields still prevent spellcasting if you have a weapon in the other hand).




That's not going to help at low levels.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tendency for Evocation:  Believe it or not, no.  Since their weapons can already deal good damage, just like a dragon who already has a breath attack, they tend to prefer other combat spells than those that deal direct damage, such as buffs, debuffs, incapacitations, etc




Seems a strange analogy. I'd think their weapons would be likened to a dragons claws and bite, while their spells would be likened to the dragons breath weapon. Here was I thinking they were something akin to the Praetorian artillery.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Spells fitting on items: Yes.  A Diminutive or larger object can hold spells.  Dimin objects hold one spell level, and the amount they hold doubles each size up.




That's going to hurt, carrying so many weapons just to have access to spells.

A 1st level caster with just PHB spells needs 10 spaces for cantrips (1/2 spell level each), and at least 6 spaces for 1st level spells. That's at least 2 medium weapons or 1 large weapon, not too bad. By 18th level, without adding any extra spells other than those automatically gained (I'm adding 4 spells of each level after 1st hence the reason for only listing 18th level; total 194 spell levels). At best that's going to be 12 large weapons and 1 tiny weapon you have to carry just to access your spells, assuming the following is correctly interpretted: Diminuitive 1, Tiny 2 (light weapon - dagger), Small 4 (light weapon - short sword), Medium 8 (1h weapon), Large 16 (2h weapon).

I hope a suit of armour or a shield counts for more than it's basic medium size.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Need Craft Wondrous?: Nope.  It says in the class description that you can ignore the normal requirements, right?  Well I really mean it




Just thought I'd check, as for most other bonus feats it doesn't matter nearly as much.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Praetorian Prosperity does *not* make you an Archon, actually.  You have to spend away some of your feats to become one.  The caste system in Praetorianus is kinda weird.  It would take a while to fully explain it.




Sorry, my mind was elsewhere when I typed that  , I know you need to spend the free general feat to become an Archon which I won't bother doing, so lets try again. What does Praetorian Prosperity do?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Armour:  Maybe, maybe not (see Praetorian Prosperity)

Evocation: Well, I wasn't trying to compare to a part of a dragon, I was just saying that Warmages, like Dragons, are less likely to select tons of evocations spells.  That said, I think that they would absolutely have at least one good area of effect blast prepared too (But such Evocation staples as Magic Missile they probably wouldn't take) 

Have to Carry Too Much: Well, you can stick it on other things, not just your weapons and armour too   Also, ya, some items can hold more than usual.  In general, treat items that seem to have little space (my judgment call) as being one size smaller and those that seem to have a lot (my judgment again) as one size larger.

Prereqs:  Yup, good call.  Shows that you wanted to make sure that I wasn't pulling a fast-one on myself 

Praetorian Prosperity: $$$  Praetorians get more cash than the other people.  Archons get even more (though they wind up losing another martial feat in addition to spending the general feat, among other changes).


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Armour:  Maybe, maybe not (see Praetorian Prosperity)
> 
> Praetorian Prosperity: $$$  Praetorians get more cash than the other people.  Archons get even more (though they wind up losing another martial feat in addition to spending the general feat, among other changes).




Well for this to mean a lot I need to see some figures on the cost of the material and the extra $$$.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Evocation: Well, I wasn't trying to compare to a part of a dragon, I was just saying that Warmages, like Dragons, are less likely to select tons of evocations spells.  That said, I think that they would absolutely have at least one good area of effect blast prepared too (But such Evocation staples as Magic Missile they probably wouldn't take)




Okay, just thought it was a strange analogy.  

That's okay, I generally don't overstock on big blasting type spells anyway (unless I know I'm going to need them). Of course 3rd level spells cause somewhat of a conundrum as you might want a line attack and a radius attack.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Have to Carry Too Much: Well, you can stick it on other things, not just your weapons and armour too   Also, ya, some items can hold more than usual.  In general, treat items that seem to have little space (my judgment call) as being one size smaller and those that seem to have a lot (my judgment again) as one size larger.




So I'm going to have a bag full of thin metal plates instead. We'll just bind them together and call them a spellbook shall we.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

> So I'm going to have a bag full of thin metal plates instead. We'll just bind them together and call them a spellbook shall we.




Well, most Warmages might have something like this as their compendium of all their spells, but their "travelling spellbook," so to speak, would be on the stuff they carried.


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2005)

Make a joke and it turns out to be a real possibility.  

Now I'll get to work with what I've got and leave you alone for a while.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Make a joke and it turns out to be a real possibility.
> 
> Now I'll get to work with what I've got and leave you alone for a while.



Sure. High surface-area-to-volume ratios like on a sheet would be a good way to carry a huge number of spells, if far to heavy to carry around. I can just imagine a Praetorian Warmage General with a Giant Tactical Map of all the Known Spheres on the wall with sigils that simultaneously represent the majour trade routes and deployed armies and also have his spells on them


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Keia, in response to your latest "Rystil Only," I think the only thing I can say is, "LOL!   Good show!"


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2005)

Rystil,

Some questions about Zykovian
[sblock]Does Zykovian live is this city, is he renting a flat so to speak, or staying at an inn?  How long has he been in this city?  Also, I would like a name for my instructor if I could please.[/sblock]


Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Some questions about Zykovian
> [sblock]Does Zykovian live is this city, is he renting a flat so to speak, or staying at an inn? How long has he been in this city? Also, I would like a name for my instructor if I could please.[/sblock]
> ...



Why certainly!

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian does live here now. Although most people cannot afford even the smallest flat here for any amount of time, Zykovian counts himself doubly blessed by his bow instructor, Augustinian Olivius, first for apparently leaving him the beautiful bow and second for leaving with the next month of rent on the Praetorian's spacious rented flat prepaid and a notification that Zykovian was to be allowed to use the other man's home as his own for that time. Some inns have better conditions for the same price, but unlike an inn room, this space actually belongs to Zyk (through his connection to Augustinian), and without being obscenely wealthy, he is living in the best such conditions in the city, at least until a few days from now when Augustinian's prepayment expires, and Zyk can certainly not afford to renew them, so he'll have to find a nice inn and hole up there if he wants to stay here longer. 

Edit: Silly me, didn't answer how long. He's been staying for his first confused times in the city plus however long you want him to have trained with Augustinian plus 27 days (leaving 3 days left on the flat's prepayment).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Rystil,

[sblock]
Would I recognize the barmaid as a dolathi or be more likely to assume a spell effect for the shapechange?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
You've been around Eldiz enough to first assume that shapechanging folk are usually Dolathi, but you know that there's still an outside chance that it's a shapechanging spell from a Rowaini witch (who do like to use that sort of magic), and the fact that she speaks Rowaini so well that you doubt that even *you* speak it better is making you wonder on this one 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

I don't know what's going on with the rest of the players but if I could ask them something for a second I would appreciate it.

How are you all doing with all the information about races, people, places, and other things being thrown at you?  

To be honest I’m suffering greatly, I don’t really know anything other than what’s on my character sheet…  I’m so lost without a guide, and will freely admit it, but is anyone else having an issues or is it just me?


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know what's going on with the rest of the players but if I could ask them something for a second I would appreciate it.
> 
> How are you all doing with all the information about races, people, places, and other things being thrown at you?
> 
> To be honest I’m suffering greatly, I don’t really know anything other than what’s on my character sheet… I’m so lost without a guide, and will freely admit it, but is anyone else having an issues or is it just me?




I'm doing ok, mostly cause I'm basing the racial personality on the type of classes listed for it and off the type of personality you would expect, for example, Dragon folk are slow and when they get riled they are slow to calm down.


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

I'm mostly extrapolating from the little bits and pieces thrown at us. So far, I think, I'm doing fine, but there are quite a few things, where I also don't really know anything about, altho my character probably would. When it becomes important, I'll just ask. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

I would agree with Thanee. I am fairly comfortable with my knowledge of Abdiel. I am also quite comfortable about the knowledge that Abdiel has about anywhere that is not Arris --- VERY LITTLE.   

I would admit that if I were playing a different character that I would probably be a little confused.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

I'm doing alright, although I think I will need to know more of the area and surroundings, events, people, and the like since I've been there a while.

Single minded purpose can only get you so far.  However, I'm certain that anything I need will be available when needed.

I will say that I'm happy that we aren't higher level just yet.  Getting comfortable with the mechanics and the background might be trying.

Keia

_ps. won't be able to IC post until about 10:00pm EST. Family stuff._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

> For everyone but Molpe...




I'm beginning to wonder if you all part of some sort of exclusive club. 

Honestly, you all, save yourself some typing for now.  I know that only RA’s posts that say Molpe are for me.


----------



## Eonthar (May 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to wonder if you all part of some sort of exclusive club.




Hey, it's up to you to find us. We're not going to go out looking for you


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to wonder if you all part of some sort of exclusive club.
> 
> Honestly, you all, save yourself some typing for now.  I know that only RA’s posts that say Molpe are for me.



 Actually, Fedowin just got split up from the rest, so it isn't everyone except Molpe anymore.  And besides, I'd say the club that only includes Molpe is even more exclusive than the everyone except Molpe club


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Hey, it's up to you to find us. We're not going to go out looking for you




Well with a statement at like that you must not be playing the Swashbuckler...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And besides, I'd say the club that only includes Molpe is even more exclusive than the everyone except Molpe club




True, so true.  

I really just wanted to save them some typing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True, so true.
> 
> I really just wanted to save them some typing.



 Well All Except Molpe is a lot shorter than listing all the names, especially with a seriously cool but seriously long name like Zykovian.  That's why his friends call him Zyk, even though I don't think that he has either in or out of character officially accepted it as a nickname


----------



## khavren (May 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well with a statement at like that you must not be playing the Swashbuckler...




Not to worry my lovely, our burning destiny will bring us together when the time is right


----------



## khavren (May 11, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Not to worry my lovely, our burning destiny will bring us together when the time is right





You ah, have money/jewels/power correct?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> You ah, have money/jewels/power correct?




Ahh not yet...  To be honest my character is still trying to earn her first copper.   Nymphs do not have currency on their homeworld. 

She has T&A but that's her only *ass*ets.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well All Except Molpe is a lot shorter than listing all the names, especially with a seriously cool but seriously long name like Zykovian.  That's why his friends call him Zyk, even though I don't think that he has either in or out of character officially accepted it as a nickname



Zykovian's too moody to accept a nickname, and I can't seem to deal with him enough when he's like that to even dare to ask. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Zykovian's too moody to accept a nickname, and I can't seem to deal with him enough when he's like that to even dare to ask.
> 
> Keia



 Heh, that's exactly how I had it figured, although it seems like he also won't stop his few friends, like Amity or Eloquence, from using it either


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, that's exactly how I had it figured, although it seems like he also won't stop his few friends, like Amity or Eloquence, from using it either




He knows better than to complain to ones such as they, he doesn't have many friends as it is . . . perhaps he'll have a few more over the course of the next several days.

Keia


----------



## unleashed (May 11, 2005)

Quick question about Pretorian appearance, hair colour, eye colour, and clothing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Quick question about Pretorian appearance, hair colour, eye colour, and clothing.



 Archons are always golden-blonde females with emerald-green eyes.  Non-archon Praetors are never blonde, and certainly they never build their Plebs to be blonde either.  Instead their hair tends to be brown, bronze, pure white, silver, or copper coloured.  There are five social strata for the Praetors (completely ruled by genetics; you can view them as actually having three sex chromosomes instead of a pair, with different combinations resulting in the different strata): starting with Archons, Male High Praetorians, Female High Praetorians, Male Low Praetorians, Female Low Praetorians, with Plebs despite being viewed as objects (which in many sense they are) are able to rise as high as the spot between male and female high praetorians.  Since Archons are extremely rare, this creates the odd phenomenon that while society is ultimately ruled by a group of females, almost all females are subjugated beneath their husbands on social grounds (Archons do not marry; they can generally have any man they want, anyways).  Non-Archon Praetorian eyes tend to be metallic in colour, although a rare few Praetors in the male High-Praetorian status have colourful eyes, like sapphire-blue or ruby-red (never green though), and these tend to be favoured boy-toys for the archons.  

As for clothing, it depends on social strata; varying from the stereotypical centurion armour worn not just by Centurions but also by many High Praetorians to symbolise martial strength to the drab modest and covering garb worn by the lower classes, to the revealing toga-like gowns worn by Archons and those High-Praetorians who wish to emphasise their grace and diplomacy over martial prowess.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Quick question about Pretorian appearance, hair colour, eye colour, and clothing.



 Oh, and in case you're upset that my support for you and for Seeten has been a little slow, if (when?) you join my new recruiting thread tomorrow and I'm done my paper (which I'll be done before I put the thread up), I'll have more time to work on it for you


----------



## Seeten (May 11, 2005)

I'd rather you were concentrating on the players than the alternates, to be honest. *chuckle* That opinion wont change when I am the player, instead of the alternate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> I'd rather you were concentrating on the players than the alternates, to be honest. *chuckle* That opinion wont change when I am the player, instead of the alternate.



 Good, that's my feeling too


----------



## Eonthar (May 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> my new recruiting thread tomorrow and I'm done my paper (which I'll be done before I put the thread up), I'll have more time to work on it for you




Will the people who have said "Me, Me, Me" get preference in the recruiting thread, like the last one?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Will the people who have said "Me, Me, Me" get preference in the recruiting thread, like the last one?



 You mean will the ones who ask for more info get more answers?  Yup.  My weird honour code on ENWorld, which has netted me all these posts, is that I won't annoy people by barraging them with stuff if they aren't talking to me, but also I will do my darnedest not to let a single question or comment sent specifically to me go unanswered if I can.  I also try to use a First in First Out method modified to do the quickest assignments first, if one of them is long, so that I can get out as many things as possible as quickly as possible.

Anyways, that's my weird method.

If you meant who gets to be in the game.  I'm going to go with whoever signs up first except that the two alternates to this game automatically get in, no matter what, since they didn't make it in this one (and with twelve spots to split to two games, there should be plenty of room, I think)


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

Me, Me, Me !!!    

Keia
_Looking for another game of this as well_


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Me, Me, Me !!!
> 
> Keia
> _Looking for another game of this as well_



 I'll see what I can do


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and in case you're upset that my support for you and for Seeten has been a little slow, if (when?) you join my new recruiting thread tomorrow and I'm done my paper (which I'll be done before I put the thread up), I'll have more time to work on it for you




I know...the support has been so slow.   

Initially I was requesting info in case anyone disappeared and I needed to come in, I was worried about khavren there for a while, but then I just couldn't get enough.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Me, Me, Me !!!




Ditto! Ditto! Ditto!!

RA, got any more information the Tralg?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ditto! Ditto! Ditto!!
> 
> RA, got any more information the Tralg?



 They're size Large ugly brutish giants with very little intellect but enormous strength.  They are required to take their first level in Giant instead of selecting any character class to pay back for this, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Guess you were wrong Eonthar  (look who's online )

Which is good because even despite your OOC suggestion I'd like to wait for everyone to agree on stuff before having you guys go very far


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They're size Large ugly brutish giants with very little intellect but enormous strength.  They are required to take their first level in Giant instead of selecting any character class to pay back for this, though.




Yeah, I gathered that. (and more from the IC thread) but that doesn't tell me about classes and such.  Are they a playable race?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I gathered that. (and more from the IC thread) but that doesn't tell me about classes and such.  Are they a playable race?



 They are indeed a playable race on that big list (the party almost had one in it actually, but then Silentspace went on vacation).  They can be Skalds, Berserkers, Raiders, Wrathbringers, Mystics, though they only really do the Raider and Berserker bit very well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I gathered that. (and more from the IC thread) but that doesn't tell me about classes and such. Are they a playable race?



Oh and, of course, they breed with humanoid women to produce offspring, which are always male Tralg and often kill the mother in childbirth.


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Guess you were wrong Eonthar  (look who's online )
> 
> Which is good because even despite your OOC suggestion I'd like to wait for everyone to agree on stuff before having you guys go very far





Unfortunately I do not have access to see who is online. So, I took a guess. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I do not have access to see who is online. So, I took a guess. Guess I was wrong.



 You were correct when you said it, but I checked the Last Seen and it changed


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh and, of course, they breed with humanoid women to produce offspring, which are always male Tralg and often kill the mother in childbirth.




Yeah, I know we covered that in the IC thread, you big meanie...  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know we covered that in the IC thread, you big meanie...  :\



 So what else would you like to know about playing a Tralg?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They can be Skalds, Berserkers, Raiders, Wrathbringers, Mystics, though they only really do the Raider and Berserker bit very well.




Which class is best for a grappler?  I just have this urge to play something that likes to toss people around like he's a professional wrestler or maybe a Wookiee*...


* The Wookiee angle:

"It's not wise to upset a Wookiee"

"But sir, nobody worries about upsetting a droid."

"That's 'cause a droid don't pull people's arms outta their sockets when they lose."


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

RA,

I was looking through the Encyclopaedia Altanica, and found a couple of races (I know that they are related) which I may be interested in for a character in another campaign.

So, I would like more information about:

Planet: Rhapsodia
Races: Melodian & Harmonian
Classes: Soulsinger, Treesinger, Bladesinger, Oathsinger, Truthsinger, Spellsinger

Just a brief synopsis at first would be appreciated.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Which class is best for a grappler?  I just have this urge to play something that likes to toss people around like he's a professional wrestler or maybe a Wookiee*...
> 
> 
> * The Wookiee angle:
> ...



 Berserker I think.  You go stir-crazy and gain humungous amounts of Strength.  Add Improved Grapple and basically nothing can get away at that point.  Tralg are kinda bad at things that require a mind though


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> RA,
> 
> I was looking through the Encyclopaedia Altanica, and found a couple of races (I know that they are related) which I may be interested in for a character in another campaign.
> 
> ...



 Melodians and Harmonians are a strange pair of races made out of flesh composed not of carbohydrates and ionic compounds, but instead of tiny crystals with covalent-network bonds.  This causes their entire bodies to be able to vibrate sympathetically to musical tones, unlike humans who can only use certain parts of their body as resonators.  Melodians and Harmonians resonate in a fundamentally different way however.  Melodians are able to produce sound themselves, and music which for them is speech, whereas Harmonians can manipulate alter already-extant sounds to speak, which means that they cannot speak at all if there is utter silence.  Since they have no ions, both races are not affected by electricity, but sonic attacks resonate and hurt them more, though sonic buffs like bardic music work extra well too.


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Melodians and Harmonians are a strange pair of races made out of flesh composed not of carbohydrates and ionic compounds, but instead of tiny crystals with covalent-network bonds.  This causes their entire bodies to be able to vibrate sympathetically to musical tones, unlike humans who can only use certain parts of their body as resonators.  Melodians and Harmonians resonate in a fundamentally different way however.  Melodians are able to produce sound themselves, and music which for them is speech, whereas Harmonians can manipulate alter already-extant sounds to speak, which means that they cannot speak at all if there is utter silence.  Since they have no ions, both races are not affected by electricity, but sonic attacks resonate and hurt them more, though sonic buffs like bardic music work extra well too.




They sound really neat, I think I would like to play one of them.

I guess, now I will have to wait for the *singer classes


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> They sound really neat, I think I would like to play one of them.
> 
> I guess, now I will have to wait for the *singer classes



 Oh, I guess I should also mention that the Melodians, due to their ability to initiate sound, are more assertive and are the leaders of Rhapsodia, whereas Harmonians are a well-treated lower-class.  The Melodians appear to be female, and sing on female vocal ranges as well as even higher tones that humans cannot even hear.  The Harmonians appear to be male, and they sing on male vocal ranges as wel as deep-pitched subsonics.  They do not reproduce sexually, instead creating new Harmonians or Melodians by using music to combine the essences of the parents with some of the crystals of Rhapsodia to create a child (the parents can choose the race by selecting 2/3 Melodians or 2/3 Rhapsodians for the song).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Berserker I think.  You go stir-crazy and gain humungous amounts of Strength.  Add Improved Grapple and basically nothing can get away at that point.  Tralg are kinda bad at things that require a mind though




Okay, he'll talk in third person.  

Could I have a brief synopsis of them though?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, he'll talk in third person.
> 
> Could I have a brief synopsis of them though?



 Tralgs have a tribal culture, if you can even say they have a culture, on the world of Nardaln, tending to congregate together based on geography because they typically don't have mothers who survive.  Their exact temperament varies from tribe to tribe, although the basic formula usually involves catching animals and gobbling them up and kidnapping and raping women, which at least allows the Tralg to have a group of fathers when the mother dies.  There is an odd tale told in Nardaln about a more-civilised lost tribe of Tralgs that is just as dumb and brutish as most Tralgs but is led by a Narlsewoman, rather than a Tralg, which is even stranger because Tralg absolutely refuse to elect a leader who is not the strongest of the tribe.  They don't necessarily consider other Tralg who are weaker to be intrinsically inferior, and will treat them as equals, but each Tralg will never accept someone in a superior position unless he is not just stronger than the single Tralg but the strongest of the tribe.  Unlike many brutish races, then, Tralg who are defeated in a contest of strength never hold a grudge, in fact often looking up to their defeater and willing to take him as a leader.  Even the normal Tralg will never betray someone who has proven himself stronger, even if the strong one enters a position of weakness or vulnerability that will allow the Tralg to advance, but they also see no problem in victimising those who are weaker, like humanoid women, not because they are spiteful (they don't go out of their way to hurt the women) but because they simply cannot understand that other races are not like them, and assume despite any protestations that the women actually *want* to be with the Tralg because the Tralg are stronger than their men.  They will thus always challenge a woman's man first, if she has one, before kidnapping her.


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2005)

I'd like to play in both of your new games.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They will thus always challenge a woman's man first, if she has one, before kidnapping her.




Simple but complex... I like.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'd like to play in both of your new games.



 Well you have an automatic spot in one of them.  If there are not twelve people who show up, which is very possible, then we shall see about doublecasting as well


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'd like to play in both of your new games.



Hell, just reserve me for *all* your game...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They can be Skalds, Berserkers, Raiders, Wrathbringers, Mystics, though they only really do the Raider and Berserker bit very well.




Did you outline these classes somewhere...?  I don't remember seeing them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Did you outline these classes somewhere...?  I don't remember seeing them.



 The Berserker is actually completely finished and even has his own post in the Encyclopaedia thread  (Poor Tralg and his kitty)

The others I haven't


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The others I haven't




Slacker...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Slacker...



 Umm...nobody wanted to play them.  You're lucky that one of them is on the Encyclopaedia!  The chance of that (if you don't choose a class someone is already playing in this game) is about 2%


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

True, its very cool class also... Is it the only Barbarian, aka raging, class they have?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True, its very cool class also... Is it the only Barbarian, aka raging, class they have?



 No.  Not at all.

Raiders get angry and then take women and objects from weaker folk (although most non-evil Tralg will trade their equivalent and not consider it stealing, since the strong person should have the better item but that doesn't mean the weak guy should have nothing.  So the Tralg gives the fallen knight his otterskin belt that he made himself by smacking an otter's head on a rock and then wrapping it around his loins, and takes the knight's Belt of Giant Strength +6  )

Skalds get angry and sing songs about it.

Wrathbringer: I mean come on, clearly anrgy   They get angry and bring the anger upon those who deserve it

Mystic: Does not get angry, for once.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  Not at all.




Okay what where the "base" classes of the Wraithbringer and the Raider?  (Sometimes I shouldn't just hint at what I want to know...  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay what where the "base" classes of the Wraithbringer and the Raider?  (Sometimes I shouldn't just hint at what I want to know...  )



 See, but I don't like to just give those straight off so as to avoid the wrong impression (and also to pretend that the classes are all brand new ideas or something).  Because if I said, "Oh Nymph?  That's just a Rogue/Druid." wouldn't that sorta give the wrong impression? ::shrugs::

Raider: I said he gets angry and steals things.  How can it not be a Barbarian/Rogue, eh?

Wrathbringer: Brings Wrath upon the guilty.  Barbarian/Paladin.  The evil ones are Hatebringers.  They bring hate upon the innocent because they're just that evil.


----------



## Seeten (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  Not at all.
> 
> Raiders get angry and then take women and objects from weaker folk (although most non-evil Tralg will trade their equivalent and not consider it stealing, since the strong person should have the better item but that doesn't mean the weak guy should have nothing.  So the Tralg gives the fallen knight his otterskin belt that he made himself by smacking an otter's head on a rock and then wrapping it around his loins, and takes the knight's Belt of Giant Strength +6  )
> 
> ...




ROFL!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> ROFL!



Yay! Somebody here got the joke 

To complete it:

Berserker: Gets _*REALLY*_ angry!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Could be...  I've made a number of rouges without any disable device skills so it’s not that bad but I do see your point.



 Your typo gives me an idea:  Druid/Rogue is an awful analogy for the Nymph, but Druid/Rouge is actually not bad!


----------



## Seeten (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Could be...  I've made a number of rouges rogues without any disable device skills so it’s not that bad but I do see your point.




Fixed it for you. *innocent*


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

Any chance of getting info on the various singer classes?

Thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you. *innocent*



Thanks.   I was going to be sneaking but that seems to be done right now...  Hmmmm.  Twice in a few days on that now.  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting info on the various singer classes?
> 
> Thanks.



 Absolutely, although they have a lot  in common, like all the Altanian non-magister "Spell-" classes.

Harmonians tend to be Bladesingers, Spellsingers, and sometimes Truthsingers or Oathsingers, while Melodians tend to be Soulsingers, Treesingers, Spellsingers, and sometimes Truthsingers or Oathsingers also.

Bladesingers: Their graceful trained movements in combat are like a dance, and one that is always accompanied by song

Soulsingers: They believe in the divine power of The Song, and they use it to bring music and kindness (or discord if they are evil) to people's lives.

Treesingers: Plants are hard to find in the crystal-studded soil of Rhapsodia, so Treesingers are respected for their song's abilities to aid in plant growth

Oathsingers: They have attuned their body not only to be an instrument for playing music but also as a weapon, and they are sworn to use it for many different causes depending on the Oathsinger

Truthsinger: They believe that music tends to reveal the truth and cut through deceptions, wielding a holy weapon and their song as one.

Spellsinger: Often on good terms with Amaranthian Sirens, although they cannot understand the others' fixation with Charms and Dominations, the Spellsingers use music to its full magickal potential.


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bladesingers: Their graceful trained movements in combat are like a dance, and one that is always accompanied by song
> 
> Spellsinger: Often on good terms with Amaranthian Sirens, although they cannot understand the others' fixation with Charms and Dominations, the Spellsingers use music to its full magickal potential.




Thanks

These are the two that I like the best. While I liked some of the others, they were a little too similar to Abdiel.

When tomorrow do you think you will opening the other recruiting thread? Just want to make sure that I get to join.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> These are the two that I like the best. While I liked some of the others, they were a little too similar to Abdiel.
> 
> When tomorrow do you think you will opening the other recruiting thread? Just want to make sure that I get to join.



 OK, cool 

Probably some time around 21:00 EST is my best guess, since that's 30 minutes after my last class (of the year, hurray!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Oh, but I might get excited and start early again, like I did with the IC Thread, too.  I highly doubt that it will fill up though.  I'm sure we'll have a spot for you and I wouldn't be surprised if we had two (one in each game) for the people who want them (Unleashed and BS so far).


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2005)

Well I'm only in one other game which is running slowly (probably normal speed for a standard PbP game  ) so that doesn't take much time to play and I am low on the alternate lists for 2 others (3rd and 5th alternate, last place in both)...so I need the games...I need them badly...withdrawal due to RL gaming running very slowly.


----------



## khavren (May 13, 2005)

In terms of posting speeds, I'm currently able to do about once a day, I'm hoping that speeds up next week and after that, but if you want to do bigger data dumps and make some assumptions about how I act/react  I can roll with it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Keia: Not much space left in the new game, and I remember you said you wanted to join.  Its called Twin Infinities if you still do.

~Rystil


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

And there someone was worried about that game being filled at all... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keia: Not much space left in the new game, and I remember you said you wanted to join.




See!  See!!! That's what I get for deciding to sleep last night . . . <sigh>  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And there someone was worried about that game being filled at all...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yup, silly Rystil, should've listened to the Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> See!  See!!! That's what I get for deciding to sleep last night . . . <sigh>
> 
> Keia



 Worry not, for thou hast made it into the final spot, unless I decide to pull an Isida and make more than 2 so people can play more new games than 1 each (which I may)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> See!  See!!! That's what I get for deciding to sleep last night . . . <sigh>
> 
> Keia



 Besides, I think I made the game at 20:00 Ohio time, so you must've been asleep pretty early


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

> [OOC Sidenote: I think everyone'd still know though, from the OOC Thread.




Heh. Of course, the complete character creation would then have to be done in private (e-mail, private message, etc), starting at what race and class everyone wants to play. 



> Don't worry, Zyk 'checked you out' with his Detect Magic, so he actually does know you're packing a spiffy dress]




I only wanted to point that out, in case Keia might have mistaken it for the Alter Form ability. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Besides, I think I made the game at 20:00 Ohio time, so you must've been asleep pretty early



Nahh, Just didn't check the talking the talk thread, only my subscribed threads.  I've found that if I find something interesting in talking the talk, I'm up all night building characters - and work somehow isn't too pleased when I do that.  Productivity and all of that    

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I only wanted to point that out, in case Keia might have mistaken it for the Alter Form ability.




Actually, I think Zyk was just admiring your looks and choice of threads.  I could ask him, but he's busy looking for bad guys.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Heh, that e-mail thing would be a pretty neat idea Thanee.  

I know what you mean about not being able to stop Keia  (Though I believe I posted on this thread in advance that I was making the new Recruiting Thread)


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Actually, I think Zyk was just admiring your looks and choice of threads. I could ask him, but he's busy looking for bad guys.




See, how easy it is to misinterprete such a simple comment? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

Speaking of spiffy dresses... I thought to rename it into Dolathi Changesuit or something like that (Melody would have bought it in Eldiz), since it really sounds like something highly popular among the changelings.

It is right, that Dolathi cannot simply assume a form with clothing, right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

Updated one recent post in the IC, I only noticed the little "error" now, which Rystil probably meant to point out with his reply. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Updated one recent post in the IC, I only noticed the little "error" now, which Rystil probably meant to point out with his reply.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 You succeeded at the Innuendo/SenseMotive check.  Hurray!


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

I only really noticed it as I looked at the previous post again.

When I first read it, I just thought "ok, will keep that in mind for later, if it becomes important."

Bye
Thanee


----------



## unleashed (May 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And there someone was worried about that game being filled at all...




Okay, so I was wrong.  

I was still wondering even after the Rystil posted the new thread as it was just people from this thread and one extra until seven hours later...then the flood began.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 15, 2005)

I'm back...

I should be able to post something either tomorrow or Monday... 

It is good to be back


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'm back...
> 
> I should be able to post something either tomorrow or Monday...
> 
> It is good to be back



 Hey, look who's back.  Actually, I thought that some events in the IC would happen faster than they did, so I don't have a place for you to jump in quite yet, although I may very soon


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

OK, so if this were a really tough decision or one that I didn't think was obvious, I wouldn't do this, but since I think it should be fairly harmless and obvious to assume a 'Yes' from Abdiel to Zykovian, and it has been two days, I'm going to do so so that Z/A/Melody can advance a little bit more.


----------



## Eonthar (May 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, so if this were a really tough decision or one that I didn't think was obvious, I wouldn't do this, but since I think it should be fairly harmless and obvious to assume a 'Yes' from Abdiel to Zykovian, and it has been two days, I'm going to do so so that Z/A/Melody can advance a little bit more.




Sorry, I was offline for a couple of days. I had some troubles getting back from Louisville.

I am going to check the IC thread now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was offline for a couple of days. I had some troubles getting back from Louisville.
> 
> I am going to check the IC thread now.



 Okey Dokey.  If for some reason (which I can't really think of myself) Abdiel would say no, I can easily delete my post


----------



## Eonthar (May 15, 2005)

No, as you can see in my post, it's all good.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> No, as you can see in my post, it's all good.



 Alright, cool


----------



## Eonthar (May 16, 2005)

Rystil,

Just a quick note - that Abdiel gets an attack with each claw, even on a standard attack. On a full round attack, he gets three attacks, 2 claws and a bite.


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

The lil map does not seem to be right, could it be that the lower line is too far to the right?

And I suppose Zykovian cast _Shield_ this round, yes?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

Map?   You guys (and gals) got a map for combat???  I feel so jipped now.


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

Eonthar (and Rystil):

[sblock]The copper-haired girl is on the ground and unconscious. 

I'm also fairly sure, that "Kitty" is right next to Abdiel, the map-diagram does not seem to be right. And since Abdiel attacked the green-haired girl, that one would be next to him, too.

This leaves only really one option... Abdiel is in the same "column" as Zykovian.[/sblock]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Eonthar (and Rystil):
> 
> [sblock]The copper-haired girl is on the ground and unconscious.
> 
> ...



 Thanee, you are correct.  You remember how much the [ CODE ] tag hates me from before, right?  Well it still does 

It was lined up when I typed it


----------



## Eonthar (May 16, 2005)

Then Abdiel will attack the "Kitty".


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Then Abdiel will attack the "Kitty".



 OK, and by the way, Abdiel's claws may both be primary, but he still only gets one of them on anything but a full attack.


----------



## Eonthar (May 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Abdiel's claws may both be primary, but he still only gets one of them on anything but a full attack.




I apologize, you are correct. I just re-read the "Attack" entry in the Monster manual, and noticed that I have been doing it wrong since 3.0 came out. I will modify Abdiel's stats to take this into account.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 16, 2005)

*Holy Landslides Batman!*

I have returned to work with a landslide of things to do... 

*CRUSH...YOU.... CRUSH...YOU...*

Rystil I have finaly subscribed to the IC thread I am ready to go when you are... 
And I am amazed at the number of posts since I have been gone. I will have alot of catchup reading... OI!! 

My posts this week will be a little bit slow as I pick myself out from the rubble here at work but after that I should be more regular....

Post times will most likely be Mon- Fri 8:00 - 5:3-pm CST and maybe once on the weekend...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have returned to work with a landslide of things to do...
> 
> *CRUSH...YOU.... CRUSH...YOU...*
> 
> ...



 Don't worry, you aren't even allowed to read any of the IC stuff since it is SBLOCKed


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

Rystil,  I knew that, it was more of a character complaining than anything else.

KEia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,  I knew that, it was more of a character complaining than anything else.
> 
> KEia



 Oh, I see.  Well its always nifty to have all those quotes ready just in case, unlike in a face to face game


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Would you like to change your action now, since your next move will cause you to fall unconscious?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Not sure, what the house rule means... I'm at -2 now, right? So, what kind of actions can I still do, only standard actions, as if on 0 hit points? Will I automatically lose a hit point every round now? I really don't know how Arcana Unearthed handles this.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Both correct.  You are limited to a Standard Action and you automatically lose one hit point per round if you act.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Edited IC post 2.0 (now with the note in the right thread, even ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Edited IC post 2.0 (now with the note in the right thread, even ).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yay!


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Well, having so many browser windows open can be kinda confusing sometimes... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, having so many browser windows open can be kinda confusing sometimes...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yeah, I always keep a DT IC thread open on the side too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

Thanee
[sblock]your requested post has been deleted.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Eonthar:
[SBLOCK]
It's still Abdiel's turn, so just let me know what he'll be doing this round.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 17, 2005)

Rystil, Zykovian & Melody:[SBLOCK]
Could we get a summary of what exactly is the status at this moment in the combat.

We have someone on the roof and someone at the end of the alley, both undamaged.
We have the cat-woman - who has been hit a couple of times, currently in melee range
We have a green-haired woman who is currently unconscious
We have a copper-haired woman who is currently unconscious

Melody is currently stable, with positive hit points, but still unconscious
Zykovian has just been hit by a blast, and is ???
Abdiel has been hit a couple of times, and is moderately injured.

Rystil, is that right?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 17, 2005)

Rystil, Zykovian, Melody:[SBLOCK]If the above status is correct, then Abdiel will attack the cat-woman next to him. If she is down, then he will charge the woman at the end of the alley.

Does Abdiel know the person on the roof?

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK] 
Almost right, except that Kitty is unconscious and green-haired girl is still up and fighting, though hit twice by Abdiel.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

Is this the IC or the OOC thread?  (Way to much spoiler text.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Eonthar:
[SBLOCK]
See my above comment; cat-girl is unconscious but green-hair is still there and injured; that's who Abdiel has been attacking.

The girl on the roof is indistinguishable from all the other ones who all look like Erila, except this time she actually has the same hair colour: Amethyst, one of the two most common among Valsians
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Will Melody stay unconscious for the remainder of the combat, or just a few rounds?[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Perhaps it is arbitrary, but she will awaken 2d6 rounds from being healed to above 0, which quite possibly will occur while the battle is still raging.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

*Historical Ties*

Eonthar, I have seen that you have tied us together in your history... 
Cool.. Are there any immediate changes you would like to see made to accomodate your character or things or character development things?? 

Feel free to email me [freexenon at gmail dot com]?


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

Eonthor said:
			
		

> Abdiel grew up in an idyllic, peaceful mountain vale in Arris. He naturally took to the path of Preserver as his love of Arris was great. Like all Mojiin, he was taught that all Valsians, especially the Dragonlords, were evil and would eventually destroy themselves. While he accepted this as fact, he had a problem with these types of generalizations, and was not completely sure of this way of thinking. He continued to learn the ways of the Preserver, preparing to defend the vale that he his village lived in from the Dragonlords.
> 
> Shortly after Abdiel reached adulthood a Valsian visitor came to the vale. While everyone was initially leary of her, she was unarmed and did not appear to mean any harm to the vale, and the people eventually went to meet her. Her name was Erila, a disciple of Vhalia, the creator of the newly created art of Ecomancy, who herself followed the ways of Ecomancy. Abdiel spent much time talking to Erila, and discovered that contrary to what he had been taught all of his life, not all Valsians were evil, and that their may be over good beings who are not Mojiin.
> 
> ...




Looking at our character histories and descriptions I think my charcter's reaction to yours 
might be seeing you as a not too younger sister. 'She' seems to see the worlds with semi-wide and wonderous eyes. Too much wonder to see every city and and landscape as the same. Everywhere is a jungle and the laws  of the nature still apply. It may look different, but the more it looks different the more it stays the same. Predator and Prey. Jungles of stone and steel or trees and plants. The trick is to know where you stand right now. Always ensure you are the predator and that you are always in a postition to vidicate Arris and the laws of nature. Act now, hesitation will allow the prey to flee and judement to not be passed. Nature does not hesitate in its judgement. It acts without caring or malice - judgement is passed and you live or die by its will. 

I am thinking that he may have lost some respect for you and preservers for having lost the will for the hunt - wandering off to gaze wide-eyed at the stone jungle. Mhrazhar is currently very bitter at the lost trail and the loss of his uncle and by your abandonment. I envision our first meeting to be a little bit edgy - he has taken your loss in support rather personally. He sees it as you having lost your will and love of Arris and its vindication. Your worldview is to soft and wonderous - you are not jaded and dedicated enough to truly appreciate the truth of nature as a creator and destroyer. 

What do you think?


----------



## Eonthar (May 17, 2005)

Sounds good.

I think that Abdiel would see it a little differently. When you lost your uncle, and your leads, and probably a little of your focus, Abdiel saw an opportunity to go and explore the world a little. He (Abdiel thinks of himself as a He when not on Arris) does not have your single-minded focus on finding this woman, so he decided to get in touch and contact the world that he was currently on.

I am sure that when you meet again, Abdiel will be as pleased as ever to see a sister.


----------



## Eonthar (May 17, 2005)

I tied our histories together, because otherwise I could not really think of a reason why a Preserver would leave Arris.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

I am cool with tying our histories together as we discussed it starting with Post 300 or so. I just mentioned because I just noticed it.   

We are defintely at different ends of Nature's Spectrum. One is more full of life and wonderment and the other is full of a wrathful rage. 

I can see how Abdiel would see it as losing focus. Mhrazar would see it more as losing direction. - no more leads...   He sees this 'abandonment' as a lack of devotion as a downfall and a weakness in you and preservers in general. But then, that is kind of the general thought between them anyhow - so nothing really new there. Assumedly you are the only Mojiin  he traveled with after his uncle died and he values your companionship and sees the wandering as a sort of abandonment. 

I am thinking that Mhrazhar will feel a disgruntled joy to see you.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Did you randomize the ranged combat hits against Abdiel between the grappling combatants? You have to determine randomly, who is hit (it's a footnote in the attack modifiers table in the combat section and easy to miss, in case you didn't know about that ).

Also, Abdiel deals unarmed combat damage (not with natural weapon; 1d3+Str nonlethal usually) after the successful Grapple check.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
You are absolutely right, of which I am aware.  That's why there's no attack rolls that time: she knew it too and so chose a targeted spell instead 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Heh. Just realized, that she must be using _Magic Missile_ (before reading your reply). 

But Abdiel should still deal some damage at least (see edited post above, you probably missed the edit ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
I don't believe that he does--since he was charging (and also because only iterative base attack seems to give additional grapple actions), he used his only attack to establish the grapple and did not have any more of them left to use to deal grapple damage, as far as I can tell.  Then again, I could be doing grappling wrong, I suppose.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Starting a Grapple:
...
If you succeed, you and your target are now grappling, and you deal damage to the target as if with an unarmed strike.

It's all part of that one attack.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

Rystil:
[sblock]I kinda lost track on who's left, are there two left or just one.  Also, is there anything more to the AU rules on being staggered other than being conscious to negative con?[/sblock]

Thanks
Keia


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

double post mistake - please disregard!!

KEia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Oops!  Wow, didn't notice that.  Hmm...guess my grapples have been tamer than they were supposed to be.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
There are two who are unconscious from Melody's CS who will wake up soon but still be Stunned.  One is dead.  Ruby is being grappled by Abdiel.  That leaves Violet up on the roof as the only one who is free to do stuff.

Conscious to negative Con bonus.  Alive til next Con score.  And you keep acting, limited to a standard action only, but losing 1 hp per round if you do.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keia:
> [SBLOCK]
> There are two who are unconscious from Melody's CS who will wake up soon but still be Stunned.  One is dead.  Ruby is being grappled by Abdiel.  That leaves Violet up on the roof as the only one who is free to do stuff.
> 
> ...



Revised action accordingly and ready to go!

Keia
_Who needs some good luck sometime soon!!_


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

> Keia
> Who needs some good luck sometime soon!!




Because a crit isn't good enough for ya? 

EDIT: D'oh! Speak of the devil...I seriously cannot believe that I just rolled you another 20...followed by a different confirmation roll but then another 7.  Very odd.


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> EDIT: D'oh! Speak of the devil...I seriously cannot believe that I just rolled you another 20...followed by a different confirmation roll but then another 7.  Very odd.



Zykovian's always been a lucky one, that's for certain.  I would ask him about it - but I'm betting he would just stare at me and say there's no such think as luck.  go figure! 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> EDIT: D'oh! Speak of the devil...I seriously cannot believe that I just rolled you another 20...




Wow Zykovian really piercing the nymphs today isn't he...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow Zykovian really piercing the nymphs today isn't he...



 If Nymphs had purple hair


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If Nymphs had purple hair



You're telling me that you don't have a nymph subtype that has purple hair?  

(and I can only go with what you told me via email...  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Hey, FreeXenon, there's actually a post for you. Yay!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
In case I failed to mention, its Zykovian's turn again.  He's got two shots left until automatic unconsciousness, so make 'em count 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

FreeXenon, nice first post, but Two Things:

*Turn off the sig in IC please. Thanks 
*I'll do your rolls for you (awfully sorry you can't use that 19 though :\)

Edit: And the third of my two things 
[SBLOCK]
You are entering combat in the midst, so no need to roll Initiative, you will automatically go first next round.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> FreeXenon, nice first post, but Two Things:
> 
> *Turn off the sig in IC please. Thanks
> *I'll do your rolls for you (awfully sorry you can't use that 19 though :\)
> ...




Fair enough! Hopefully you will be as lucky as I was!   
How do I turn off Sig's for a specific thread?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Fair enough! Hope fully you will be as lucky as I was!
> How do I turn off Sig's for a specific thread?



 Unfortunately, you have to hit the Show your Signature checkbox every time to keep it off.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, you have to hit the Show your Signature checkbox every time to keep it off.




I got it this time.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

Ok- Cool! I will most likely have to be reminded of this! I will definitely try to remember! Thanks!
Yea! First IC post!!


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

You can just hit edit right after posting, if you see your sig, and then check the box and hit submit.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You can just hit edit right after posting, if you see your sig, and then check the box and hit submit.




Shouldn't that be in spoiler text?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You can just hit edit right after posting, if you see your sig, and then check the box and hit submit.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Ya, that's what I do


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

Rystil:[sblock]If the green energy that hit me without an attack roll was magic missiles - I have a shield spell currently active, negating them.[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Keia:

EDITED:

[SBLOCK]
Wait, no, that was the wrong roll I just checked.  It looks like it was Magic Missiles and I forgot about the Shield.  Will edit
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
That makes it Zyk's turn again.  One last time.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, no, that was the wrong roll I just checked.  It looks like it was Magic Missiles and I forgot about the Shield.




Maybe my taunt will pay off!!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
It already did.  She used to remember that you had a Shield up and avoid MMing you, but you made her mad enough that she just wanted to put you down immediately 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

Rystil:[sblock]Good job on the combat! I like the descriptions and flow - well done. Now to worry if it's time to bring out the backup character for this one . . . [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 18, 2005)

rystil

[sblock]

I think I'm a bit behind the action, can I get a recap of the current situation? And do I see Melody on the floor or fighting?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Aww, thanks 
And we'll see about this fight.  I'm really not sure which side is winning at the moment.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Everybody is unconscious except Zykovian and some girl up on the roof.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]No problem!  Let me know what I see/hear from others that way I can form my post better.  Thanks!  Also, Zyk was thinking on if he recognized the names of the band and anything they had done that he could get a reward for . . . he needs money to make rent.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 18, 2005)

Rystil
[sblock]I thought about detecting corruption first, but my character is the kill first and ask question later - acting seemed more prudent than not.... dying people on the ground and all

The merit of detecting and destroy is seeming more necessary...
I am thinking that if she was "Corrupted"  I would have hit.....   

Can I have a Mojiin/Avenger word for Corrupted.... Slang or formal. I am using Corr right now but that seems horribly forced...

You sneaksy, tricksy DM...   

Is there anyway that I can verify that she is an ecomancer. I cannot speak Lifesong... I am thinking that I will have to pick it up as well as Valsian.... Need more skill points.... Gaahhhhh!!!! 
Is she carrying a staff?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
The Rosethornes are a noted bandit group, although they haven't really committed any infamous crimes.  Even so, there is a small bounty (300 credits) on Alire herself just because they don't like people who organise bandit groups.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
She is holding a staff, which she uses to shoot her green energy spell.  

You don't have the correct knowledges to ascertain the truth of the "blue eyes = Ecomancer" comment, though it is true that Valsians always have the same eye colour as their hair colour and she does not.

Also, she speaks Mojiin, which most Valsians don't bother learning, and she is wearing Greenweave Breastplate, which Valsians (well except Ecomancers but guesing Mhrazhar hasn't met many of those) basically never do.

Also, a quick use of Mhrazhar's excellent spot skill on the Crimson-Scaled dead Mojiin shows that she has a sword with the same Rose symbol as that of the Valsian's breastplate, indicating that they most likely were indeed allies.

You can use 'Taij' for the Corrupted.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> Even so, there is a small bounty (300 credits) on Alire herself just because they don't like people who organise bandit groups.



 Woot!! I'm rich I'm rich . . . oh yeah . . . that might pay for a couple o days on my flat - at most!  And I still need to chase down a killer! Course I gotta live ta collect, then theres the fees . . . <sigh>[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil?

Is everyone waiting on me on my side of the story?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil?
> 
> Is everyone waiting on me on my side of the story?
> 
> Keia



 Nope.  I'm actually working out something from another path of the story with another PC before I can determine what happens next with you.  Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  I'm actually working out something from another path of the story with another PC before I can determine what happens next with you.  Sorry for the delay!




No problem, if you ever are waiting for me - just yell over here or something!   I guess it's a sign of a good game that I'm eager to continue (. . . or the point int he story might have something to do with it).  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No problem, if you ever are waiting for me - just yell over here or something!   I guess it's a sign of a good game that I'm eager to continue (. . . or the point int he story might have something to do with it).
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, well I'll definitely come and oke: you over here if I need a post 

I'm glad that you are having fun and are eager to continue!  It means I am doing my job tolerably well, and I was getting afraid that maybe the people who weren't BS might feel left out or neglected, so I'm glad I was wrong!


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Well I was going to suggest a separate thread for just BS so I wouldn't only post once per page . . . 

Guess I could start working on my fedori . . . if I only had racials stats and a class specifics and . . .  <teasing>  <--mostly! .

Or I could start compiling the atlas of all things for the worlds!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Well I was going to suggest a separate thread for just BS so I wouldn't only post once per page . . .
> 
> Guess I could start working on my fedori . . . if I only had racials stats and a class specifics and . . .  <teasing>  <--mostly! .
> 
> ...



 Feldori get +4 to Dex and Con, -2 t Int and Wis, +2 to Cha, another +2 to something based on the father, +2 Balance from the tail, and Luck Affinity which allows a reroll once a day.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Cool,

I'll start building the sheet.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Cool,
> 
> I'll start building the sheet.
> 
> Keia



 Okey dokey!


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

The site was down yesterday for quite a while... I had my post ready.... Gaaah!! Will post in a moment....


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

Browser back button... highlight... control-c... open Notepad... control-v... save. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Browser back button... highlight... control-c... open Notepad... control-v... save.




It was more of a "I-was-leaving-for-the-day-and-I-was-in-a-hurry-and-just-started-closing-windows-like-crazy-and-then-went-'Crap!!!!'-thing..."   

I saved the relevant posts in a word doc so I could reference them... 
sad... sad state of affairs... here


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Browser back button... highlight... control-c... open Notepad... control-v... save.




Type in word.  F7, control + A, control + C, alt + tab, control + V, Tab, Spacebar or enter.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

Up, Down, Up, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, A,B,B,A


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

See what happens while waiting for posts!   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Up, Down, Up, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, A,B,B,A




Someone is a Konami Fan.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

Contra... What?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Contra... What?




Exactly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Silly Konami code


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

(It won't work in Destiny's Tears...I hope)

*Suddenly Mhrazhar becomes invincible, gains infinite ammo for his +5 Vorpal Blade-Gun, and skips to the end of Chapter 2!*


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

*Sniiffle, sniffle - wipes a single tear from his eye* 
I love this game...

This Valsian is Toast. dude!
Do I suffer a non-proficiency penalty?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

FreeXenon:
No, you automatically gain proficiency with it from the code.  Curses!
[SBLOCK]
By the way, its like actually your turn and stuff, so is all you are going to do to block her line of sight?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
SBLOCK that last post!
And also, are you dealing subdual damage?  If not, you might do a crit-kill.  Keia has already killed at least one person who he didn't mean to kill by critting her.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Oh and I forgot about the sig in that last post


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

Rystil
[sblock]OK - go ahead and Subdual me - [-4 fun for everyone] Hssss!![/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, and one more thing:  The crimson-scaled Mojiin who Violet called her sister is not Abdiel, its a different Mojiin.  So its quite possible that she is telling the truth about the archer killing that one.  It is obvious, as you noted, that Abdiel was not killed by the archer, and is in fact not dead.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]I am just realizing that there are 2 Mojiins down there!
Reading comprehension.. bad... 
Even with that confusion... My decision stands...
Abdiel has just been dropped by a Valsian and the archer dropped her assailant and therefore is associated with her. If 'Violet' is an Ecomancer - this will need to be sorted out. Not enough Tree-Huggers out there to save Arris. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Roger that! (see my latest post)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Let me just say that I'm really loving how the language issue is working out here.  Its so much more fun than the "Ho-hum.  Everyone speaks Common, so you only can't understand someone if they decide to be mean and speak in their silly racial language instead of their free Common," at least for me, and enough people share a common language that I don't think people with Language-Dependent magics have been significantly hindered.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]That was my plan, at least until Melody awakened.  Though I think I should check on Abdiel - don't need him bleeding out on me. :\ [/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil, yet again![sblock]What about the rowani's post - is he in the area or not - and if he is - do I know him . . . of him?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*Oops, I forgot to do an Abdiel update each round because I rolled him a successful Stabilise on the first try and then knew he was out of the fight (like Ruby and Liryne).  He'll be fine *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
He has been trying to follow your trail by asking people if they saw the 'weirdos with the eagle.'  He's going to be joining the fight soon.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]I was going to tell Abdiel to get his eagle buddy into the fight but the same round I realized that, Abdiel was going down.[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
All things considered, may have been smart.  Assuming you guys win, the one hit it would've taken to kill the eagle and lose you your homing beacon would have probably outweighed the usefulness of the eagle's minor attacks [If there wasn't a good reason to keep him out, I may have made a comment about 'Selar waits for instructions' in the OOC bracket at the end 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At least for me, and enough people share a common language that I don't think people with Language-Dependent magics have been significantly hindered.



We'll see...  At least speaking is a free action so one can just cycle through languages like a machine...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> We'll see...  At least speaking is a free action so one can just cycle through languages like a machine...



 C'mon, there's been like one guy the entire time who you couldn't talk to, and Attraction would have made that time _worse_


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

I like the language barrier as well.  It's nice not to have any idea what's going on - though that means that actions while speaking must be more documented as well.

Zykovian doesn't like the barrier, but, well, he considers himself to be fairly knowledgable when it comes to languages_*_ . . . and that still isn't enough.  

Keia

_*re-worded to stop the inevitable comments_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> C'mon, there's been like one guy the entire time who you couldn't talk to, and Attraction would have made that time _worse_




I like the barrier well enough but I don't know if the above would have been worse...  

I do have a question regarding languages.  Are we allowed to pick up new languages without difficulty or do you want there to be some stipulations on it?


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

*Praetorian Language Primer*

I am noticing that Zykovian ahs 2 forms of Praetorian: High and Vulgar
What version of Praetorian would I have learned?


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

Yay! 11 new languages next level! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I like the barrier well enough but I don't know if the above would have been worse...
> 
> I do have a question regarding languages.  Are we allowed to pick up new languages without difficulty or do you want there to be some stipulations on it?



 Perhaps this is a good time to mention another of my house rules, since some of you may be levelling soon:

When you level, if you want to improve a skill or class you already have, self-study is always okay, and I never require training times or what-have-you.  If you ever want to add something new, like a new class that you have 0 levels or a new skill that you have 0 ranks or a new language, then you either need to pick a fellow-party member who has ranks/levels/language-skill in the thing and say you were studying with them during the adventure, or else find a teacher to teach it to you before you can resolve the level.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yay! 11 new languages next level!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



LOL!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am noticing that Zykovian ahs 2 forms of Praetorian: High and Vulgar
> What version of Praetorian would I have learned?



 Depends.  Vulgar Praetorian has more speakers but any _female_ Praetorian who commands any level of respect at all would be speaking in High.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yay! 11 new languages next level!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Heehee


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

High Praetorian it is then...

Rystil[sblock]I will strike the hand gesture and Praetorian Words and continue with my next post[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps this is a good time to mention another of my house rules, since some of you may be levelling soon:




Actually, I would have liked to have been told about this sometime ago.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Something to add to the house rules post way back on post #3 I think!  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Since the potion was in a special pouch that allows this, grabbing it is a free action.  So whatcha going to do with the rest of that half-action?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
I take it this is not for subdual?  That's fine, but keep in mind that she already has an arrow in her from the archer
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Since the potion was in a special pouch that allows this, grabbing it is a free action.  So whatcha going to do with the rest of that half-action?



You mean other than to note that Rystil is a devious GM.     Move to stand by Abdiel and or Melody (Melody first)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I'm devious?  How so?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]No subdual for her - I have been too nice as it is. She is resolute and my loyalty is with Abdiel and her company. 'Violet will have to be stopped. I am thinking that since my strength has been drained quite a bit I might not kill her. If I drop her I will stop the attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]'He wants'ses me to drink, he offers'ses the drink, and makes'ses Zyk think scary thought'ses.  IF he drinks'ses he not protects'ses others, if he drinks'ses he may fall downs'ses.  Too many bad things'ses for the one possible good things'ses.'  That Analytical mind of Zykovian's is working overtime! Must be the blood loss[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I blame those dirty Bagginses
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Good job!!

Course it was pretty easy. 
Keia!


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

Rystil,

I'm a bit turned around, what's going on around me and who is where? Is my posting speed just too slow for this game?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I'm a bit turned around, what's going on around me and who is where? Is my posting speed just too slow for this game?



 Well, you haven't missed anything yet.  The response to your last post just came in from me a few minutes ago.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Just one more action 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Zykovian's plan is to drink it if it comes up conjuration, otherwise he will not.  He will wait and cover.  If he has two rounds he will true strike, then fire at Alire if things look dire up top.  Otherwise he will attack the one on the ground, if she attacks.  

Be back in about 4 hours!  Feel free to continue without me until I'm healed, or out of it.
Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
What if it conjures poison? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Then my action for two rounds will not have the first action, if necessary.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Poison's necromancy . . . if it conjure's poison - he's already dead.  Now I've got to go![/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]The copper-haired one is still on the ground and now stunned for the last round, yes?

One question: Do you allow a CdG with subdual damage (i.e. unarmed strike) to render the target unconscious instead of dead?

That might be an option, otherwise Melody will probably have to kill the cat-girl next round.

She first needs to draw a weapon (and cast yet another _Color Spray_ on copper-head). [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Precisely; I knew you'd pick up on the fact that the end of blinding means only one round left.

I do allow subdual CdG to knock unconscious, but only with unarmed attacks and/or weapons that generally deal subdual (like saps), so the DC for the Fort save may not be so high with an unarmed attack.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Keep in mind that since she had a readied action that went off at the same time as the copper-haired girl, Melody has the same initiative now (going first because she has better Dex), so you get to go next 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Not quite the right people--unless you want to put your Eldish in SBLOCKS, only include Melody and Zyk, since they're the only ones who speak Eldish
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

rystil


[sblock]

Could I get a tactical layout? Who is where, who is awake, who is fighting, who do I recognize, whose wounded, basically a description of the alley I just walked into

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







> Keep in mind that since she had a readied action that went off at the same time as the copper-haired girl, Melody has the same initiative now (going first because she has better Dex)




Just a little note... this is not entirely correct. Melody would go first regardless of Dex. 

Anyways... posting action.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

corrected my sblocks in my IC post


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]

```
----------------------------
F     Z M C X
  AX  K 
-----------------------------
         M V
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Khavren:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> ```
> ...




[sblock]

I'm assuming I recognize Melody from the bar, what about the mojin with the eagle?

F = fedowin
Z = Zyklovian
M = Melody
C = Cat girl?
AX = ?
K = ?
X = ?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
K = Kitty, C = Copper, AX = Abdiel + unconscious/dead Ruby, X = unconscious/dead Green-Hair, V = Violet, second M = Mojiin
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Khavren:
> [SBLOCK]
> K = Kitty, C = Copper, AX = Abdiel + unconscious/dead Ruby, X = unconscious/dead Green-Hair, V = Violet, second M = Mojiin
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock]

Who are abdiel, ruby and violet? And is the Mojin the one from the bar?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Abdiel is the Mojiin from the bar, the other Mojiin is not.  Ruby and Violet are the girls with those two hair colours
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 20, 2005)

Ok, I think I've got a grasp on what's going on now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I've got a grasp on what's going on now.



 Cool!


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

Back now!

Course . . . ummm . . . yeah . . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Should've drank the pois....umm potion, that's right, I meant potion.  Really!  

Anyways, if Melody really wanted you conscious, she would have Colour Sprayed the girl she knew was going to wake up next round instead of CdGing the one who was out of the fight for 10 rounds 

And hey, even if they don't Heal check you, you have almost a 1 in 5 chance of living :\
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Yeah, I knew when she was coming out, but Zykovian didn't.  All he knew was the round after they recovered his shield spell was going to drop.  Just think, If I'd actually done an action that round that I just waited - I'd be dead already.  Unless it was to drink the poison . . . err . . . healing potion.   Before I die . . . did I level and can I take those hit points to give me a few more rounds of unconsciousness?  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Well actually, if you had done an action, you'd have been unconscious and so Copper would have ignored you 

As for levelling in the midst of the fight, nice try, but no 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 20, 2005)

Just wanted you guys to know that I am still here - I'm not ignoring you guys.    

Simply waiting for Abdiel to come to.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







> As for levelling in the midst of the fight, nice try, but no



Well actually, it's not the middle of the fight for me.  I'm done with the fight and in the learning moment - life flashing before my eyes, that sort of thing.  It's amazing what one can learn on those near death experiences . . . [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for bearing with us Eonthar!  Sorry about the wait.

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
And I suppose next you'll tell me that levelling up means you get all your HP back?  Don't worry, its not enough XP anyways 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, thanks for bearing with us Eonthar!  Sorry about the wait.




No problem. I just hadn't posted in about 4 pages, so I didn't want people to forget about me.

I think I have detected the problem with Gestalt characters - lots of cool powers, but not enough hit points to use them all


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

Rystil[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And I suppose next you'll tell me that levelling up means you get all your HP back?



Naah, nothing like that . . . I'd be happy with those leveled hits simply offsetting my deep deep negative . . . 

I go to all that trouble to keep those two alive and they don't save me . . . <sigh> . . . a tragic tail.  Next I'll build my teacher whose coming back with vengence on those that killed her (or his) student. 

E-mail sent your way[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> No problem. I just hadn't posted in about 4 pages, so I didn't want people to forget about me.
> 
> I think I have detected the problem with Gestalt characters - lots of cool powers, but not enough hit points to use them all



 Ah, its not a problem, that's a feature  (Otherwise, they'd just be too powerful)


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, its not a problem, that's a feature  (Otherwise, they'd just be too powerful)




True, true . . . 'course I guess that depends on which side of the table you're on. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> True, true . . . 'course I guess that depends on which side of the table you're on.
> 
> Keia



 You're telling me that
[SBLOCK]
You'd have preferred if the girls you killed in one hit had stayed awake longer? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]Nope, the story is much cooler this way.  Do I get a few words before dying or a death scene?   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
If you'd like to post one for just as you fell into blackness, feeling oblivion kiss against you in a deep embrace, feel free 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you'd like to post one for just as you fell into blackness, feeling oblivion kiss against you in a deep embrace, feel free




Naah, you put it that way . . . I'll kick and scream fighting it each step of the way.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]I think my max is 13 damage with the bow, you noted 10 but it might be just the die - just double checking in case it will help the others. [/sblock] Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I subtracted correctly from her HP but then wrote your roll down in the IC Thread.  D'oh!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps this is a good time to mention another of my house rules, since some of you may be levelling soon.




[sblock]I would like to declare I would like Molpe to learn: Larakese and Feldori (if they have a language) I don't think she's been exposed to anything else.... Well maybe Rowaini if she's a quick study.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Feldori do have a language, though Molpe has heard significantly more Rowaini than Feldori (nobody's said anything in Feldori yet).

Of course, if she spends a bit of quality time with Celimene and Zarina in between levels or something, we can say that she got some very pleasurable lessons 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

RA:
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of course, if she spends a bit of quality time with Celimene and Zarina in between levels or something, we can say that she got some very pleasurable lessons




Well, she can surely try. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
She certainly can!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

RA:

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She certainly can!



 [/SBLOCK]

Oh and its time to start looking for a new OOC thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

But...but this one is so beauuuutiful!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But...but this one is so beauuuutiful!



Yes and its now the longest OOC post ever. (by one)  You need a new thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes and its now the longest OOC post ever. (by one)  You need a new thread.



 Blast!  Well we need to make sure everybody knows where to go.  I'll make the new one now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Blast!  Well we need to make sure everybody knows where to go.  I'll make the new one now.



No issue:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132816

Please go there.


----------

